# The dude Lia Thomas wins women's NCAA swimming title



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 18, 2022)

To the American left, I just want to say you are disgraceful.


Lia Thomas Wins an N.C.A.A. Swimming Title​With her victory in Atlanta, Thomas, who competes for the University of Pennsylvania, became the first openly transgender woman to win an N.C.A.A. swimming championship.



> ATLANTA — Lia Thomas, the transgender woman whose record-threatening times on the University of Pennsylvania’s swim team made her a star of college athletics and a symbol of the debate over sports and gender identity, won an N.C.A.A. championship in the 500-yard freestyle on Thursday.
> 
> Thomas, a fifth-year senior who arrived for the swimming championships in Atlanta as the top seed in the 500 and 200 freestyle races, completed Thursday’s final heat in 4 minutes, 33.24 seconds, close to two seconds ahead of the runner-up.












						Lia Thomas Wins an N.C.A.A. Swimming Title
					

With her victory in Atlanta, Thomas, who competes for the University of Pennsylvania, became the first openly transgender woman to win an N.C.A.A. swimming championship.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 18, 2022)

Its a sad deal. I feel sorry for the FEMALES that competed.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 18, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Its a sad deal. I feel sorry for the FEMALES that competed.



I do too. This is a travesty and a slap to women who compete in any sport.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 18, 2022)

'This is common sense': Martina Navratilova's idea of 'open category' for trans athletes hailed!​'If Lia Thomas wins, there should be an asterisk next to her name': the tennis legend had said on the trans swimmer's wins




> Martina Navratilova has been applauded by the Internet for condemning rules that allow trans swimmers like Lia Thomas to compete against women. In an interview on Thursday, March 17, Navratilova, who is one of the first openly lesbian sportswomen, suggested that when transgender swimmers win women's races, they should have an 'asterisk' next to their name because "the rules are not correct."












						'This is common sense': Martina Navratilova's idea of 'open category' for trans athletes hailed!
					

'If Lia Thomas wins, there should be an asterisk next to her name': the tennis legend had said on the trans swimmer's wins




					meaww.com


----------



## Resnic (Mar 18, 2022)

Men can't be wome and vice versa. You can pull the stem off an apple and paint it orange and call it an orange but that doesn't mean it's an orange.

Fuck that guy, but more so fuck everyone who supported him in defeating women with his male genetic superiority while saying he is a woman.

I really wish everytime a man competed against women all the women would refuse to compete. Come on ladies, grow the balls these guys used to have and put a stop to this nonsense.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Mar 18, 2022)

I wonder what he/she thinks when he/she looks at that trophy?
Is he/she proud of himself/herself?


----------



## whitehall (Mar 18, 2022)

Years ago it was a running joke among sports fans about the hairy East German "female" weight lifters. Now it's a reality that everyone including alleged "feminists" seem to accept. What the hell happened?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 18, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> To the American left, I just want to say you are disgraceful.
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas Wins an N.C.A.A. Swimming Title​With her victory in Atlanta, Thomas, who competes for the University of Pennsylvania, became the first openly transgender woman to win an N.C.A.A. swimming championship.
> ...


No more  calling these he-shes shes. Anyone with a dick should be a sir, not a mam for CS

No more Kaitlyn either. It is now BRUCE

We're feeding into these degenerates by calling a dick a twat...No mas.....No mas


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 18, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Years ago it was a running joke among sports fans about the hairy East German "female" weight lifters. Now it's a reality that everyone including alleged "feminists" seem to accept. What the hell happened?



What the hell happened, is this "woke" sickness that has infilitrated even our mainstream every day lives.


----------



## Bobob (Mar 18, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> To the American left, I just want to say you are disgraceful.
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas Wins an N.C.A.A. Swimming Title​With her victory in Atlanta, Thomas, who competes for the University of Pennsylvania, became the first openly transgender woman to win an N.C.A.A. swimming championship.
> ...


What American left and you are disgraceful. This is not the first time that it has happened, and it had nothing to do with "American left". You either weren't born or you choose not to remember.


----------



## 1srelluc (Mar 18, 2022)

I hope "it" takes them all. Serves the enablers right.....I laugh in their general direction.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 18, 2022)

Resnic said:


> Men can't be wome and vice versa. You can pull the stem off an apple and paint it orange and call it an orange but that doesn't mean it's an orange.
> 
> Fuck that guy, but more so fuck everyone who supported him in defeating women with his male genetic superiority while saying he is a woman.
> 
> I really wish everytime a man competed against women all the women would refuse to compete. Come on ladies, grow the balls these guys used to have and put a stop to this nonsense.


He was the 400th best man in his events before he became the best it in them.


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 18, 2022)

Virginia’s Emma Weyant, the first actual woman to finish the race. SHE should've been given the award.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 18, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> To the American left, I just want to say you are disgraceful.
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas Wins an N.C.A.A. Swimming Title​With her victory in Atlanta, Thomas, who competes for the University of Pennsylvania, became the first openly transgender woman to win an N.C.A.A. swimming championship.
> ...


Another leftist male stealing what rightfully belonged to a woman.


----------



## Resnic (Mar 18, 2022)

Bobob said:


> What American left and you are disgraceful. This is not the first time that it has happened, and it had nothing to do with "American left". You either weren't born or you choose not to remember.



Actually it has everything to do with the left, democrats, and liberals. They are the ones who championed for altering reality by saying a man can be a woman, they pushed for men to be able to compete with women and forced everyone to agree and attacked them if they didn't. 

Sure some others did that weren't left, but they were in the minority. Everyone else was saying it isn't fair and isn't right, which it isn't.


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 18, 2022)

Resnic said:


> Actually it has everything to do with the left, democrats, and liberals. They are the ones who championed for altering reality by saying a man can be a woman, they pushed for men to be able to compete with women and forced everyone to agree and attacked them if they didn't.
> 
> Sure some others did that weren't left, but they were in the minority. Everyone else was saying it isn't fair and isn't right, which it isn't.



It's called "straight shaming."  And the left LOVE to shame. They shame straight people, white people, math, even black conservatives.  It's what they do.  

I'm thinking the moderate democrats are trying their best to get the radical progressives to STFU until after the election.


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm sending the NCAA a nice little email about this crap.

Contacting The NCAA


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Mar 18, 2022)

Wonderful news...

Title IX complaint filed against NCAA over Lia Thomas' participation, win in women's swimming​
_On Thursday, Concerned Women for America filed a formal complaint with the US Department of Education Office for Civil Rights against the University of Pennsylvania for allowing a biological male who identifies as a woman and goes by the name Lia Thomas to compete on the women’s swim team.

In a letter to Assistant Secretary for Civil Rights Catherine Lhamon, the group stated that the complaint was filed against the school "for its egregious violations of the protections for women on the basis of sex secured a half-century ago in the landmark passage of Title IX of the Education Amendments of 1972."
_








						Title IX complaint filed against NCAA over Lia Thomas' participation, win in women's swimming
					

"Predictably, Thomas has set records and crushed women's aspirations as a male-bodied athlete competing in women's sports."




					thepostmillennial.com
				




I hope they have some real women with "standing" signed on to the lawsuit.  I didn't see that mentioned in the long article.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 18, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> To the American left, I just want to say you are disgraceful.
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas Wins an N.C.A.A. Swimming Title​With her victory in Atlanta, Thomas, who competes for the University of Pennsylvania, became the first openly transgender woman to win an N.C.A.A. swimming championship.
> ...



The left HATES women (or as they call them, "bleeders").


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 18, 2022)

3 legs are better than two....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 18, 2022)

Bobob said:


> What American left and you are disgraceful. This is not the first time that it has happened, and it had nothing to do with "American left". You either weren't born or you choose not to remember.



Bullshit, it has everything to do with the American left, because you guys are the ones who tolerate shit like this. Anyone on my side dares say anything against this, and we are shouted down and silenced. No public person dares say anything, they'll immediately be branded a hater, homophobe, etc.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 19, 2022)

Yeap and people starting to speak out. Then again I will bet most of those speaking out speak out loudly in support of transgenderism. 

The left always want it both ways. They are all woke for thee but not for me people. Meaning, until the policies they support effect them, they are unable to see their absurdity. Often times throughout history not until its too damn late.

Look at the German socialists supporting their dear socialist leader in the 30s and then finding afterwards what the socialist policies really were about. 

That's the clear example the left always bring up every moment of every day right? Except like usual the point they think they are making through their sniveling spoiled minds is the exact opposite. 

Sigh....so a dude won the women's swimming and named woman's athlete of the year and another dude named woman of the year.

Lol at the left and all of their stupidity.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Yeap and people starting to speak out. Then again I will bet most of those speaking out speak out loudly in support of transgenderism.
> 
> The left always want it both ways. They are all woke for thee but not for me people. Meaning, until the policies they support effect them, they are unable to see their absurdity. Often times throughout history not until its too damn late.
> 
> ...



They are asking us to deny reality and truth. When the camera pans to "Lia" and the rest of the women standing on the winners platforms--the difference is stunning. The height, shoulders, musculature, everything of "Lia" is miles and miles different from the other women.

I suspect if you polled women--even leftist women--on how much they love being called a "pregnant person" or a "person who bleeds" to protect the feelings of Lia, it wouldn't poll highly. But as you say, it's their own doing.


----------



## 007 (Mar 19, 2022)

It's not only stupid, add nauseum, it's evil. The democrat party of anti American trash is bowing to the perverted control of Satan.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

There will be a reckoning.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Sigh....so a dude won the women's swimming and named woman's athlete of the year and another dude named woman of the year.


The coercion on us to believe and support what isn't true is very strong. I'm wondering what is behind such a flight from reality. I've read commies can't get into control unless there is chaos first, and promoting such craziness is a way to undermine reality for the followers and fission the whole society. A way; one of the many they are trying on to take control, like the homeless encampments in so many cities now, our third world cities. Rising black crime, constant mass murders and assassinations of police. I wish we could stop this rapid decline.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 19, 2022)

I heard he beats women...


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

Vastator said:


> I heard he beats women...


I heard men beat him.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> The coercion on us to believe and support what isn't true is very strong. I'm wondering what is behind such a flight from reality. I've read commies can't get into control unless there is chaos first, and promoting such craziness is a way to undermine reality for the followers and fission the whole society. A way; one of the many they are trying on to take control, like the homeless encampments in so many cities now, our third world cities. Rising black crime, constant mass murders and assassinations of police. I wish we could stop this rapid decline.


Divide and conquer. Separate out into groups. Identity politics gets its roots from the Frankfurt School in the 1920s after WWI proved karl marx and Das Kapital wrong. Much to the dismay of the marxist disciples who were so committed that they devised another way to implement that worldwide revolutionary plan. Use political correctness to divide and conquer their true great threat and that was the America Republic where the middle class had a loud enough voice and since the American Presidents weren't Prime Ministers, kings or emperors, they knew it would a long struggle. They infiltrated the three main avenues by which to implement it. Educational system, by the extension the American media and the entertainment industry where the pied pipers are so effective.

Hence what we see now. The so called marxist system which for intents and purposes feudalism. Which is another one their tactics. Communism, marxism, socialism, democratic socialism, all packaged words in order to dilute the minds into thinking the real power elites really really really really care about them.

As tent cities rise in mass numbers as the power elites stay silent and carry on with their plans. As their trained monkeys yap away everyday about utter absurd bullshit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Yeap and people starting to speak out. Then again I will bet most of those speaking out speak out loudly in support of transgenderism.
> 
> The left always want it both ways. They are all woke for thee but not for me people. Meaning, until the policies they support effect them, they are unable to see their absurdity. Often times throughout history not until its too damn late.



Or we have a sense of perspective.  

Why do we have women's athletics? Mostly because we created something called Title IX that required schools to create women's athletics programs that no one cared about and give out scholarships for them.  In short, it allowed women to game the system.  Awesome.  So one trans-woman learns to game the system that other people were gaming, and I just can't get all that upset about it. 




Theowl32 said:


> Look at the German socialists supporting their dear socialist leader in the 30s and then finding afterwards what the socialist policies really were about.



Um, yeah, not winning a little plastic trophy is just like being a victim of genocide!!!  

Should point out that the Nazis were hardly socialist, despite their name.  They were completely in bed with Germany's capitalists, where German and American companies did very well in the Nazi Regime.   Henry Ford and Hitler had a serious bromance up until the war started.  



Theowl32 said:


> That's the clear example the left always bring up every moment of every day right? Except like usual the point they think they are making through their sniveling spoiled minds is the exact opposite.
> 
> Sigh....so a dude won the women's swimming and named woman's athlete of the year and another dude named woman of the year.
> 
> Lol at the left and all of their stupidity.



Or we recognize that in the quest for fair treatment for all, there are going to be bumps in the road.  

The biggest beneficiaries of Affirmative Action have been white women, but white women are the ones complaining the loudest about it. 

98% of college students will not get athletic scholarships.  of the 2% who do, their chances of actually having to compete against a trans athlete are negligible.  

This just isn't a crisis, other than you guys playing on Transphobia to make it one.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I heard men beat him.



So do women.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Then again I will bet most of those speaking out speak out loudly in support of transgenderism.



I have no problem with transgenderism, their life they can live it how they feel.

But I do have an issue with them being allowed to compete against biological females in sporting events.  The only way it is going to stop is if the athletes themselves stand up against it. 

We are starting to see that happen, which is good.


----------



## Anomalism (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or we have a sense of perspective.
> 
> Why do we have women's athletics? Mostly because we created something called Title IX that required schools to create women's athletics programs that no one cared about and give out scholarships for them.  In short, it allowed women to game the system.  Awesome.  So one trans-woman learns to game the system that other people were gaming, and I just can't get all that upset about it.
> 
> ...


Can't believe you're defending this.  Nah, I can.


----------



## alang1216 (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Yeap and people starting to speak out. Then again I will bet most of those speaking out speak out loudly in support of transgenderism.
> 
> The left always want it both ways. They are all woke for thee but not for me people. Meaning, until the policies they support effect them, they are unable to see their absurdity. Often times throughout history not until its too damn late.
> 
> ...


I consider myself pretty liberal and abhor any discrimination against LGBTQ people.  However, this is one area I may part ways with some.  I think transgender people can have a full and rewarding life without competing against the non-transgendered. 

They are welcome to have their own transgender olympics (which I won't be watching).


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Can't believe you're defending this. Nah, I can.



Can easily believe you can't refute a single point I made, because you can't.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> I consider myself pretty liberal and abhor any discrimination against LGBTQ people. However, this is one area I may part ways with some. I think transgender people can have a full and rewarding life without competing against the non-transgendered.
> 
> They are welcome to have their own transgender olympics (which I won't be watching).



Is anyone actually watching female athletics?  Because frankly, except for sports like figure skating, most of these women are not pleasant to look at.


----------



## Anomalism (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Can easily believe you can't refute a single point I made, because you can't.


Reality doesn’t need to be defended here. Right now you're just a crazy person outing themselves.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> They are asking us to deny reality and truth. When the camera pans to "Lia" and the rest of the women standing on the winners platforms--the difference is stunning. The height, shoulders, musculature, everything of "Lia" is miles and miles different from the other women.
> 
> I suspect if you polled women--even leftist women--on how much they love being called a "pregnant person" or a "person who bleeds" to protect the feelings of Lia, it wouldn't poll highly. But as you say, it's their own doing.



Right. Here's the thing.  Most women will never get anywhere near standing on one of those platforms.  

Most women will need access to contraception or abortion, will work in a job where their male bosses won't pay or promote them equally, or do other things that the Goons of Plutocracy and their religious right quislings are fine with.  They will need access to head start and programs for their children that Republicans try to cut to give tax breaks to rich people.  

But by all means, scream hysterically, "They're coming for our PRONOUNS!!!"


----------



## Anomalism (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Most of these women are not pleasant to look at.


Especially the men competing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Reality doesn’t need to be defended here. Right now you're just a crazy person outing themselves.



Works on the assumption a trans person is crazy.   Other than their gender identity, most of them function just fine.  

I give you Colonel Jennifer Pritzker, cousin of the current Illinois governor, who despite being trans, rose to the rank of Lt. Colonel in the Army National Guard, runs several charities, some related to veterans, and generally functions just fine. 

or Amy Schneider, who recently completed a record-breaking run on _Jeopardy!_  Seems she's perfectly well adjusted.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Especially the men competing.



Oh, noes, the effeminate man is beating the mannish women! It's chaos, I tell you, chaos.   

If this is the worst thing we have to worry about, our lives are pretty good.  Was it only two years ago we had recession, riots and plague?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Is anyone actually watching female athletics?  Because frankly, except for sports like figure skating, most of these women are not pleasant to look at.



Wow, so the only reason to watch female athletics is if the women are attractive to you?  

Really?    This sort of blows the rest of your position out of the water.


----------



## Anomalism (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Works on the assumption a trans person is crazy.   Other than their gender identity, most of them function just fine.
> 
> I give you Colonel Jennifer Pritzker, cousin of the current Illinois governor, who despite being trans, rose to the rank of Lt. Colonel in the Army National Guard, runs several charities, some related to veterans, and generally functions just fine.
> 
> or Amy Schneider, who recently completed a record-breaking run on _Jeopardy!_  Seems she's perfectly well adjusted.


I was talking about you being crazy, which you clearly are.


----------



## Anomalism (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Wow, so the only reason to watch female athletics is if the women are attractive to you?
> 
> Really?    This sort of blows the rest of your position out of the water.


Very misogynistic. This dude is warped.


----------



## Anomalism (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, noes, the effeminate man is beating the mannish women! It's chaos, I tell you, chaos.
> 
> If this is the worst thing we have to worry about, our lives are pretty good.  Was it only two years ago we had recession, riots and plague?


I'm not saying this is the end of the world. You're just too much of a slave and a lunatic to side with reality here.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Divide and conquer. Separate out into groups. Identity politics gets its roots from the Frankfurt School in the 1920s after WWI proved karl marx and Das Kapital wrong. Much to the dismay of the marxist disciples who were so committed that they devised another way to implement that worldwide revolutionary plan. Use political correctness to divide and conquer their true great threat and that was the America Republic where the middle class had a loud enough voice and since the American Presidents weren't Prime Ministers, kings or emperors, they knew it would a long struggle. They infiltrated the three main avenues by which to implement it. Educational system, by the extension the American media and the entertainment industry where the pied pipers are so effective.
> 
> Hence what we see now. The so called marxist system which for intents and purposes feudalism. Which is another one their tactics. Communism, marxism, socialism, democratic socialism, all packaged words in order to dilute the minds into thinking the real power elites really really really really care about them.
> 
> As tent cities rise in mass numbers as the power elites stay silent and carry on with their plans. As their trained monkeys yap away everyday about utter absurd bullshit.



The 1950's called. They want their Anti-Communist hysteria back, and Joe McCarthy's corpse.  

The problem is, of course, America only had a middle class because FDR gave them one, and the Republicans have been trying to take it away since Ronald Reagan made war on the unions.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I heard men beat him.


That’s the thing! The men who come in first place on the women’s team were in last place on the men’s. That’s how big the advantage is.

i wrote elsewhere that when I was in my 20s, my tennis teacher (who had gone as far as regionals) played against Chris Evert for fun, and best her almost every time. Just think: a no-name male tennis player consistently beats the #1 woman in the world.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Here's the thing. Most women will never get anywhere near standing on one of those platforms.



You actually made a correct point, well done.

This is the reason why it will be hard to get organized protest from the athletes against allowing transgenders to compete against biological females.  The first ones that do it will face backlash and it could even harm their capacity to make a living in the future, thus they have very little to gain and much to loose.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Wow, so the only reason to watch female athletics is if the women are attractive to you?
> 
> Really? This sort of blows the rest of your position out of the water.



To be fair, all athletics kind of bore me.   But watching an WNBA game is kind of horrifying...  which is why no one does.  

So you get only 230,000 people watching the WNBA championship, vs. 15 million watching the NBA championship.  



Anomalism said:


> I'm not saying this is the end of the world. You're just too much of a slave and a lunatic to side with reality here.



Lunacy is letting the people who would put women back in the kitchens create a fake moral panic over a non-issue...


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have no problem with transgenderism, their life they can live it how they feel.
> 
> But I do have an issue with them being allowed to compete against biological females in sporting events.  The only way it is going to stop is if the athletes themselves stand up against it.
> 
> We are starting to see that happen, which is good.


The athletes wouldn't need to stand up against it if the leadership in sports organizations such as the NCAA would use common sense.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Especially the men competing.


The guy-woman was actually cute as a guy. Now he’s a weird-looking woman.

But hey, as long as he doesn’t hurt anybody, it’s his business. In this case, he IS hurting people - many people: the women who have spent most of their lives honing their athletic skill, only to have to compete against someone with the greater lung capacity, muscle mass, and size of a biological male.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> That’s the thing! The men who come in first place on the women’s team were in last place on the men’s. That’s how big the advantage is.
> 
> i wrote elsewhere that when I was in my 20s, my tennis teacher (who had gone as far as regionals) played against Chris Evert for fun, and best her almost every time. Just think: a no-name male tennis player consistently beats the #1 woman in the world.



Then why should anyone care about female athletics other than female athletes?  Would anyone care if there weren't bags of Title IX money lying around?  



Golfing Gator said:


> You actually made a correct point, well done.
> 
> This is the reason why it will be hard to get organized protest from the athletes against allowing transgenders to compete against biological females. The first ones that do it will face backlash and it could even harm their capacity to make a living in the future, thus they have very little to gain and much to loose.



Or maybe they are starting to get wise to the moral panics of the right?  

Hey, I remember in 2004, when Geo. W. Stupid was going to save us all from eeeevil gay marriage.  Ignore my failures on Iraq and the economy, I'm going to save you all from gay marriage!   

Except after the election, he completely forgot about the issue, let his cronies loot the banking system, and eventually, we ended up getting gay marriage anyway.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> To be fair, all athletics kind of bore me. But watching an WNBA game is kind of horrifying... which is why no one does.
> 
> So you get only 230,000 people watching the WNBA championship, vs. 15 million watching the NBA championship.



So, you only watch to be turned on by the women?  

I agree that the WNBA is pretty bad, but I feel the same way about the NBA.  Now I love me some college BB both men and women.  I love watching Track and Field matters not if it is women or men.  

None of them do I watch to check out how hot the competitors are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> The guy-woman was actually cute as a guy. Now he’s a weird-looking woman.
> 
> But hey, as long as he doesn’t hurt anybody, it’s his business. In this case, he IS hurting people - many people: the women who have spent most of their lives honing their athletic skill, only to have to compete against someone with the greater lung capacity, muscle mass, and size of a biological male.



Goes back to the point, if you spend your life honing your skills, and you can't beat a mediocre male competitor, what's the point?  

Maybe they should hone their skills in practical things that will still be useful for them after the age of 30.


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 19, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> I consider myself pretty liberal and abhor any discrimination against LGBTQ people.  However, this is one area I may part ways with some.  I think transgender people can have a full and rewarding life without competing against the non-transgendered.
> 
> They are welcome to have their own transgender olympics (which I won't be watching).


The novelty of a transgender olympics may make it fun to watch, at least for a few minutes....kind of like midget wrestling.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> The athletes wouldn't need to stand up against it if the leadership in sports organizations such as the NCAA would use common sense.



The NCAA might be the most corrupt group on the planet.  They care nothing but about the cash that the big time sports bring in.     Common sense is the last thing the NCAA will ever have.

OU got in trouble because three student-athletes received food in excess of NCAA regulation at a graduation banquet.

The NCAA suspended a player for 6 games because way back when he was still in High School his mother took out a loan from his former AAU coach and long time family friend to avoid being homeless.   A loan that was paid back before the kid even made it to college.

Never except the NCAA to do the right thing


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Then why should anyone care about female athletics other than female athletes?  Would anyone care if there weren't bags of Title IX money lying around?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obama was against gay marriage before he wasn't.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> Obama was against gay marriage before he wasn't.



I was too, a lot of people were.  Most people are capable of changing their mind on things


----------



## IamZ (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Is anyone actually watching female athletics?  Because frankly, except for sports like figure skating, most of these women are not pleasant to look at.


So that means men can destroy their leagues?


----------



## IamZ (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I was too, a lot of people were.  Most people are capable of changing their mind on things


Why were you originally against it? What changed? Lol 🤣


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Goes back to the point, if you spend your life honing your skills, and you can't beat a mediocre male competitor, what's the point?
> 
> Maybe they should hone their skills in practical things that will still be useful for them after the age of 30.


No, what is shows is that the biological advantage a male has over women is so great than even a mediocre one can beat out the women. Plus, we aren’t talking about a mediocre male: we are talking about a male who is above average (for males) but still nowhere near the top blowing women out of the water.

The tennis teacher who taught me back in the mid-70s couldn’t get past the East Coast regionals, but he still was better than the #1 woman in the world, Chris Evert.


----------



## Bobob (Mar 19, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Bullshit, it has everything to do with the American left, because you guys are the ones who tolerate shit like this. Anyone on my side dares say anything against this, and we are shouted down and silenced. No public person dares say anything, they'll immediately be branded a hater, homophobe, etc.


Tolerating and approving of it are 2 different things.


DigitalDrifter said:


> Bullshit, it has everything to do with the American left, because you guys are the ones who tolerate shit like this. Anyone on my side dares say anything against this, and we are shouted down and silenced. No public person dares say anything, they'll immediately be branded a hater, homophobe, etc.


Bullshit. It has nothing to do with the American left. It has to do with the sports federation.
The left might support it, and I do not. I am an independent who voted for Biden, due to the alternative.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Is anyone actually watching female athletics?  Because frankly, except for sports like figure skating, most of these women are not pleasant to look at.


So sexist fuck JoeB131 believes the only value in women's sports is in how attractive the women are.

You're a pig.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Yeap and people starting to speak out. Then again I will bet most of those speaking out speak out loudly in support of transgenderism.
> 
> The left always want it both ways. They are all woke for thee but not for me people. Meaning, until the policies they support effect them, they are unable to see their absurdity. Often times throughout history not until its too damn late.
> 
> ...


liars stick together. And if you believe one lie you have to believe all the other lies.
russia collusion, hunter laptop. jan 6, borders, covid, on an on, and Lia thomas,  You have to go along with the entire bundle   And these liar support each other.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 19, 2022)

007 said:


> It's not only stupid, add nauseum, it's evil. The democrat party of anti American trash is bowing to the perverted control of Satan.



The Democrat party won't be happy until the entire country looks like a giant fruit cake.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> There will be a reckoning.


What kind of reckoning?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> Obama was against gay marriage before he wasn't.



Which means he evaluated his position, realized that all arguments against gay marriage were irrational, and supported sensible policies.  

I wish all our leaders were so wise.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

IamZ said:


> So that means men can destroy their leagues?



If one tranny can destroy your league, you probably didn't have much of a league to start with.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Why were you originally against it? What changed? Lol 🤣



As the saying goes I expanded my bubble, those that I spent time around.

I was still in the Marine Corps when I was against it and still an active part of Southern Baptist churches.  Literally everyone I spent time with was either a Marine or from our church.   Needless to say I did not have much interaction with any gay people.   Thus I bought into all the hype about how evil and degenerate they were.   In the SBC churches there were at least 4 or 5  "gays are evil" sermons a year, they are obsessed with it.  

Then I got out of the Marine Corps and expanded those I spent time with.  I got to know a good number of gay couples via my first job out of the Marines and they were fighting for the same rights I had.  They were not evil degenerate people, they were just normal people that had a different view on things than I did.  

I could no longer see any reason that they should be denied the same benefits the Govt gave me for being married.  All of my arguments against it were destroyed once I got to actually know them.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2022)

Do Trans Women Athletes Have Advantages?
					

The Tokyo Olympics will feature the first openly trans athlete as the debate over trans women and girl’s participation in female sports heats up. What rules are in place, and what does the science say so far?




					www.webmd.com
				




Here read this.


----------



## alang1216 (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Is anyone actually watching female athletics?  Because frankly, except for sports like figure skating, most of these women are not pleasant to look at.


Do men prefer to watch men compete because they are pleasant to look at?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> No, what is shows is that the biological advantage a male has over women is so great than even a mediocre one can beat out the women. Plus, we aren’t talking about a mediocre male: we are talking about a male who is above average (for males) but still nowhere near the top blowing women out of the water.
> 
> The tennis teacher who taught me back in the mid-70s couldn’t get past the East Coast regionals, but he still was better than the #1 woman in the world, Chris Evert.



So you just repeated what I said and rearranged the words.  Got it. 

If a mediocre man can beat the best women athletes in the world, you've placed "Women's athletics" somewhere just above "Special Olypmics".  Except they don't call them "Special Olymics" anymore, do they? 



OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So sexist fuck @JoeB131 believes the only value in women's sports is in how attractive the women are.
> 
> You're a pig.



Damn straight.  All men are pigs.  Just ask the Feminists.  Oink, oink.  

Wow, so let's pretend physical attractiveness isn't a quality that gives you a huge advantage...  because why not?

Hey, I'm just stating the obvious. They've thrown a ton of money at the lesbians in the WNBA, and absolutely no one watches them. 

You couldn't tell me the name of your city's WNBA franchise without looking it up.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> They are asking us to deny reality and truth. When the camera pans to "Lia" and the rest of the women standing on the winners platforms--the difference is stunning. The height, shoulders, musculature, everything of "Lia" is miles and miles different from the other women.
> 
> I suspect if you polled women--even leftist women--on how much they love being called a "pregnant person" or a "person who bleeds" to protect the feelings of Lia, it wouldn't poll highly. But as you say, it's their own doing.


Nothing to do with leftist. Good god everything you trampers don't like is leftist, but your right.


----------



## JLW (Mar 19, 2022)

There is some thing wrong with allowing Lea Thomas to race against women.  Basic muscle structure is not changed by sex changes. At some point maybe there should be a separate category for Trans people.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2022)

JLW said:


> There is some thing wrong with allowing Lea Thomas to race against women.  Basic muscle structure is not changed by sex changes. At some point maybe there should be a separate category for Trans people.


and height.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So sexist fuck JoeB131 believes the only value in women's sports is in how attractive the women are.
> 
> You're a pig.


Let the leftists talk long enough, and they show you who they are: antisemitic, misogynistic hypocrites. Joe is the poster child.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Let the leftists talk long enough, and they show you who they are: antisemitic, misogynistic hypocrites. Joe is the poster child.


Ayep!  They used to think it was important to hide their true repulsive selves and now they no longer care.  Makes them easier to spot when the time comes.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

JLW said:


> There is some thing wrong with allowing Lea Thomas to race against women.  Basic muscle structure is not changed by sex changes. At some point maybe there should be a separate category for Trans people.


If they don’t cut out all the nonsense, at some point the women’s teams will consist solely of biological males who identify as female. The real women won’t bother, knowing how the odds are stacked against them.

I’ve been trying to think of a sport where males don’t have an advantage over females, and the only one i could think is horse racing, but that’s because it’s the HORSE that’s competing.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Ayep!  They used to think it was important to hide their true repulsive selves and now they no longer care.  Makes them easier to spot when the time comes.


Yup. They’re so arrogant and assured of their moral superiority - NOT - that they don’t realize their hateful, bigoted hypocrisy will be met with a shellacking come the mid-terms, and then again in 2024.


----------



## Anomalism (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Let the leftists talk long enough, and they show you who they are: antisemitic, misogynistic hypocrites. Joe is the poster child.


That moron represents nobody but himself.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> If one tranny can destroy your league, you probably didn't have much of a league to start with.


One? It’s going on everywhere.. men like you were dressing like women and getting into mixed martial arts and hurting women


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Nothing to do with leftist. Good god everything you trampers don't like is leftist, but your right.


Nothing to do with trampers, but thanks for showing more leftist hypocrisy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> I consider myself pretty liberal and abhor any discrimination against LGBTQ people.  However, this is one area I may part ways with some.  I think transgender people can have a full and rewarding life without competing against the non-transgendered.
> 
> They are welcome to have their own transgender olympics (which I won't be watching).


They belong in a padded cell getting treatment. They have PROVEN to be a danger to themselves.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

IamZ said:


> One? It’s going on everywhere.. men like you were dressing like women and getting into mixed martial arts and hurting women


The weight-lifting competition is the most ridiculous. Men can lift heavier weights than women?? Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## IamZ (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> As the saying goes I expanded my bubble, those that I spent time around.
> 
> I was still in the Marine Corps when I was against it and still an active part of Southern Baptist churches.  Literally everyone I spent time with was either a Marine or from our church.   Needless to say I did not have much interaction with any gay people.   Thus I bought into all the hype about how evil and degenerate they were.   In the SBC churches there were at least 4 or 5  "gays are evil" sermons a year, they are obsessed with it.
> 
> ...


Mine is the opposite, I grew up in a urban city with gays, and were like fags, blacks are always talking about gays, but gays are ok with blacks and Latinos being against gay marriage, I come to realize, that gay marriage is just political noise, my good friend, is a straight white woman, her five calls friends are gay men, but she loves Mexican food, and going to Mexican restaurants.. Little does she know Mexicans execute gays, gays are attacked frequently in Mexico. Yet she has no problem bragging how much she loves Mexican culture.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or we have a sense of perspective.
> 
> Why do we have women's athletics? Mostly because we created something called Title IX that required schools to create women's athletics programs that no one cared about and give out scholarships for them.  In short, it allowed women to game the system.  Awesome.  So one trans-woman learns to game the system that other people were gaming, and I just can't get all that upset about it.
> 
> ...


I got some perspective....You are a delirious fucking kook.


----------



## alang1216 (Mar 19, 2022)

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> They belong in a padded cell getting treatment. They have PROVEN to be a danger to themselves.


If you're looking to lock people up:

Men 65 and older face the highest overall rate of suicide.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> If you're looking to lock people up:
> 
> Men 65 and older face the highest overall rate of suicide.


If you are willing to chop off parts of your body to sustain your DELUSION you are CLEARLY a danger to yourself and I would argue others as well. 

These loons need treatment not coddling and acceptance.


----------



## Hellokitty (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Can easily believe you can't refute a single point I made, because you can't.



Can you explain your comments about the transgender swimmer gaming the system, because it sounds a little "transphobic"?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 19, 2022)

Oddball said:


> I got some perspective....You are a delirious fucking kook.


Perhaps on one of his better days, anyway.


----------



## Delldude (Mar 19, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> They are asking us to deny reality and truth. When the camera pans to "Lia" and the rest of the women standing on the winners platforms--the difference is stunning. The height, shoulders, musculature, everything of "Lia" is miles and miles different from the other women.


And as a man ( still is), I don't think he ever went anywhere as a swimmer.

Imagine that.


----------



## Hellokitty (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Is anyone actually watching female athletics?  Because frankly, except for sports like figure skating, most of these women are not pleasant to look at.



Interesting how quickly liberals result to misogynistic comments in order to defend a trans identifying male...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 19, 2022)

Hellokitty said:


> Interesting how quickly liberals result to misogynistic comments in order to defend a trans identifying male...


That revolting creature is no liberal.


It hates every actual liberal principle imaginable.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> Do men prefer to watch men compete because they are pleasant to look at?



Naw, they enjoy it because those games are actually, you know, exciting.  



IamZ said:


> One? It’s going on everywhere.. men like you were dressing like women and getting into mixed martial arts and hurting women



Then maybe we shouldn't call beating up women a "sport", regardless of who is beating them up.  



JLW said:


> There is some thing wrong with allowing Lea Thomas to race against women. Basic muscle structure is not changed by sex changes. At some point maybe there should be a separate category for Trans people.



Or we can actually concentrate on real problems.   Millions of children will go hungry in this country tonight, but by all means, let's get fucking upset about little plastic trophies!!!



Lisa558 said:


> Let the leftists talk long enough, and they show you who they are: antisemitic, misogynistic hypocrites. Joe is the poster child.



Yes, we realize you enjoy the spankings I give you.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, they enjoy it because those games are actually, you know, exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude just stop attacking woman. Let’s start here .. you want a tranny league go start one


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> They belong in a padded cell getting treatment. They have PROVEN to be a danger to themselves.



Except most of them hold down jobs and have normal lives.  



Lisa558 said:


> The weight-lifting competition is the most ridiculous. Men can lift heavier weights than women?? Who woulda thunk it?



So why do we have women's athletics at all?  



IamZ said:


> Mine is the opposite, I grew up in a urban city with gays, and were like fags, blacks are always talking about gays, but gays are ok with blacks and Latinos being against gay marriage, I come to realize, that gay marriage is just political noise, my good friend, is a straight white woman, her five calls friends are gay men, but she loves Mexican food, and going to Mexican restaurants.. Little does she know Mexicans execute gays, gays are attacked frequently in Mexico. Yet she has no problem bragging how much she loves Mexican culture.



Um, I like Mexican food.  I also dated a Mexican babe once.  But I recognize that they are less advanced than the United States.  We should aspire to be MORE advanced, not less advanced.  



Hellokitty said:


> Can you explain your comments about the transgender swimmer gaming the system, because it sounds a little "transphobic"?



I thought I did.  Did you need someone to explain the big words to you.


----------



## Hellokitty (Mar 19, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Nothing to do with leftist. Good god everything you trampers don't like is leftist, but your right.



Curious do you agree with JoeB131's comments? He's use tranny, said the transswimmer is gaming the system, and made numerous misogynistic comments. Perhaps if you called out your fellow liberal people wouldn't think of you as a political hack.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Mine is the opposite, I grew up in a urban city with gays, and were like fags, blacks are always talking about gays, but gays are ok with blacks and Latinos being against gay marriage, I come to realize, that gay marriage is just political noise, my good friend, is a straight white woman, her five calls friends are gay men, but she loves Mexican food, and going to Mexican restaurants.. Little does she know Mexicans execute gays, gays are attacked frequently in Mexico. Yet she has no problem bragging how much she loves Mexican culture.



I know I will regret this, but I really do not see any connection between liking Mexican cuisine and supporting gay rights. 

Cooking/baking is one of my two major hobbies and my two favorites cuisines to cook are Latin and Asian.  It has ZERO to do with gay people in any way, shape or form.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> If you are willing to chop off parts of your body to sustain your DELUSION you are CLEARLY a danger to yourself and I would argue others as well.
> 
> These loons need treatment not coddling and acceptance.



Okay, let's look at that statement... that if you undergo surgery to change your self-image, you need treatment and are a danger to yourself. 

So we also have. 

Hair Transplants
Liposuction
Breast Implants
Blepharoplasty for Asian people who want to look less Asian by having their eyes rounded. 
Plastic Surgery
Face lifts
Bariatric Surgery for weight loss
Rhinoplasty
tummy-tucking

Wow, we are doing a lot of unnecessary surgery on people who don't like who they are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Dude just stop attacking woman. Let’s start here .. you want a tranny league go start one



Or we can stop giving out free scholarships for mediocre athletics... and no one will care except people who actually enjoy that sort of thing.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I know I will regret this, but I really do not see any connection between liking Mexican cuisine and supporting gay rights.
> 
> Cooking/baking is one of my two major hobbies and my two favorites cuisines to cook are Latin and Asian.  It has ZERO to do with gay people in any way, shape or form.


She loves chicken sandwiches but won’t go to Chick-fil-A, Because they believed in marriage between a man and a woman.. but gays could believe the same thing and also in the same act be involved in executing gays and she’ll stuff a burrito down her  throat  lol


----------



## IamZ (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or we can stop giving out free scholarships for mediocre athletics... and no one will care except people who actually enjoy that sort of thing.


Wow hate woman much? Lol are you a democrat?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

Hellokitty said:


> Curious do you agree with JoeB131's comments? He's use tranny, said the transswimmer is gaming the system, and made numerous misogynistic comments. *Perhaps if you called out your fellow liberal people wouldn't think of you as a political hack.*


They don't care.  They're too stupid to care.  There is no hope for them shy of deprogramming.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> That revolting creature is no liberal.
> 
> 
> It hates every actual liberal principle imaginable.



Never said I was a "liberal". 

I'm a pragmatist.   Trans people aren't going to go away because you live in mortal terror of picking up one accidently in a bar. (Ah, the joy of beer googles.)


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Wow hate woman much? Lol are you a democrat?



Not at all....  We don't need more female athletes.  We need more female doctors, scientists, engineers, managers, etc.  

If we gave out more scholarships for those LIFETIME skills, rather than something you won't be able to do after age 30 (regardless of gender), we might be making some progress.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

IamZ said:


> She loves chicken sandwiches but won’t go to Chick-fil-A, Because they believed in marriage between a man and a woman.. but gays could believe the same thing and also in the same act be involved in executing gays and she’ll stuff a burrito down her  throat  lol



While I kind of see your point and there is some duplicity there, it is also different in that if I make Tacos Al Pastor at home I am in no way supporting anyone that it mistreating gay people but if I give my money to Chick-fil-a I am supporting them financially.  

For me personally I love Chick-fil-a and will eat there when I am around one, but we do not have one within 25 miles of it is not that often.    People are free to be against gay marriage and I will not attack them for it even though I disagree with them 

Live and let live, that is the way to go through life


----------



## IamZ (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not at all....  We don't need more female athletes.  We need more female doctors, scientists, engineers, managers, etc.
> 
> If we gave out more scholarships for those LIFETIME skills, rather than something you won't be able to do after age 30 (regardless of gender), we might be making some progress.


First you’re a troll.. 
second  if we have women working all these jobs who’s going to reproduce to keep the country going?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, let's look at that statement... that if you undergo surgery to change your self-image, you need treatment and are a danger to yourself.
> 
> So we also have.
> 
> ...


And I am as against all of those surgeries as I am "gender reassignment surgery", with few exceptions.  Breast reconstructive surgery post-mastectomy is one example.  Children with cleft lip and palate, amen!  People disfigured in accidents or as the result of birth defects, you got it.  My elderly Japanese husband could see far better after his blepharoplasty.  I was all for that.  

Watch the show "Botched" to see the insanity of extreme plastic surgery.  Turns my stomach.   Those people are as sick as the trannies are.


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2022)

He must be a super faggot.


----------



## Resnic (Mar 19, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> I consider myself pretty liberal and abhor any discrimination against LGBTQ people.  However, this is one area I may part ways with some.  I think transgender people can have a full and rewarding life without competing against the non-transgendered.
> 
> They are welcome to have their own transgender olympics (which I won't be watching).



If someone wants to be a tranny ok that's fine, it has no impact on me. There are 7.5 billion people in the world. That's too many for me to give a shit about. So yeah, go be a tranny. I don't care.

But I do care when I am expected to acknowledge that a man is a woman because they aren't. I also care when their fantasy is forced to become everyone else's reality.

You are free to think and cosplay as whatever sex you want, but it won't change reality. A man cant never, ever be a woman because they are a man.

Stuff like this is unfair and a lie. I was raised to believe both of those things are bad.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Hellokitty said:


> Interesting how quickly liberals result to misogynistic comments in order to defend a trans identifying male...



Interesting that the same mutants who are constantly trying to deny women their rights to health care, reproductive rights and fair treatment at work are suddenly rushing out to protect them from  0.3% of the population!!!


----------



## DukeU (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Why do we have women's athletics?



We have women's athletics because they can't compete with men. If they could the NBA, NFL, MLB, etc. would have women players.

Women have their own leagues so they can have the same opportunities as men.

I thought the left was for equal rights? No?!?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

IamZ said:


> First you’re a troll..


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

IamZ said:


> First you’re a troll..
> second if we have women working all these jobs who’s going to reproduce to keep the country going?



You realize people can reproduce AND keep the country going, right?  



DukeU said:


> We have women's athletics because they can't compete with men. If they could the NBA, NFL, MLB, etc. would have women players.
> 
> Women have their own leagues so they can have the same opportunities as men.
> 
> I thought the left was for equal rights? No?!?



Equal rights would mean they WOULD compete in the NBA, NFL, MLB.  Setting aside a lower standard for women, and then getting upset that some trans-person has a slight advantage before the hormones kick in, isn't "equality".


----------



## hadit (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or we have a sense of perspective.
> 
> Why do we have women's athletics? Mostly because we created something called Title IX that required schools to create women's athletics programs that no one cared about and give out scholarships for them.  In short, it allowed women to game the system.  Awesome.  So one trans-woman learns to game the system that other people were gaming, and I just can't get all that upset about it.
> 
> ...


Fair treatment for all means everyone competes with their peers. That's why we don't have college football teams playing Peewee league teams. It's why we don't have Olympic sprinters competing against high schoolers. And, drum roll please, it's why we don't have women competing against men in sports that emphasize strength speed and agility. But of course, if you have a 1950's mentality about women, you don't care.


----------



## hadit (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, noes, the effeminate man is beating the mannish women! It's chaos, I tell you, chaos.
> 
> If this is the worst thing we have to worry about, our lives are pretty good.  Was it only two years ago we had recession, riots and plague?


You can't walk and chew gum at the same time?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

DukeU said:


> We have women's athletics because they can't compete with men. If they could the NBA, NFL, MLB, etc. would have women players.
> 
> Women have their own leagues so they can have the same opportunities as men.
> 
> I thought the left was for equal rights? No?!?


The left hates women and wants them abolished.  Children too.


----------



## j-mac (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not at all....  We don't need more female athletes.  We need more female doctors, scientists, engineers, managers, etc.
> 
> If we gave out more scholarships for those LIFETIME skills, rather than something you won't be able to do after age 30 (regardless of gender), we might be making some progress.


You do realize that the studies of someone getting a scholarship aren't taking courses in their sport, right?


----------



## IamZ (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You realize people can reproduce AND keep the country going, right?


Country is not reproducing at the rate we need. We kinda been over this, woman play an important role in our countries success, it’s being a home engineer.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And I am as against all of those surgeries as I am "gender reassignment surgery", with few exceptions. Breast reconstructive surgery post-mastectomy is one example. Children with cleft lip and palate, amen! People disfigured in accidents or as the result of birth defects, you got it. My elderly Japanese husband could see far better after his blepharoplasty. I was all for that.
> 
> Watch the show "Botched" to see the insanity of extreme plastic surgery. Turns my stomach. Those people are as sick as the trannies are.



I was talking about YOUNG Asian people who get blepharoplasties to look less Asian, not people who have legitimate medical needs.  

I personally benefited from Bariatric surgery, it probably saved my life.  

I have no problem with surgeries to correct defects or even minor cosmetic issues.    

As for Gender Confirmation Surgery (I can hear the wingnuts getting triggered) the fact is we have a million trans-gendered people in this country, but only perform 11,000 GCS procedures a year.


----------



## DukeU (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Equal rights would mean they WOULD compete in the NBA, NFL, MLB. Setting aside a lower standard for women, and then getting upset that some trans-person has a slight advantage before the hormones kick in, isn't "equality".



They CAN'T compete with men, else they would.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have no problem with transgenderism, their life they can live it how they feel.
> 
> But I do have an issue with them being allowed to compete against biological females in sporting events.  The only way it is going to stop is if the athletes themselves stand up against it.
> 
> We are starting to see that happen, which is good.


It should never have been thrown on these ladies backs to put an end to this garbage. That’s what the college sports organizations are for. The Athletic Directors, Deans and NCAA should be and should have been the ones to end this farce. These girls have what? One or two years to make an impact on their athletic futures? Olympic team and such? They shouldn’t be the ones having to ruin their career over this while some woke college AD gets paid six figures a year allowing this stupid shit.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> It should never have been thrown on these ladies backs to put an end to this garbage. That’s what the college sports organizations are for. The Athletic Directors, Deans and NCAA should be and should have been the ones to end this farce. These girls have what? One or two years to make an impact on their athletic futures? Olympic team and such? They shouldn’t be the ones having to ruin their career over this while some woke college AD gets paid six figures a year allowing this stupid shit.



I agree, they should not but they will have to be.  That is the way it has always been.   Think of Steve Prefontaine's fight against the AAU.

See post #35 for my view of the NCAA


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

j-mac said:


> You do realize that the studies of someone getting a scholarship aren't taking courses in their sport, right?



Yes, I realize that, Anger Issues. 

When I went to college in the 1980's...  we had an athletics program because Title IX demanded it, and there was this young lady on the Swim Team... dumber than a stump and had no business being in college, but she could swim fast.  Except of course, UIC wasn't a school that was big on athletics... so this was entirely paid for by other student's fees. (and still is 40 years later).  

Meanwhile, Joe was working two minimum wage jobs AND serving in the National Guard to pay for his college to pay the fees to keep this useless program going. 

Let's cut out the Title IX money and redirect those monies to academic achievement and we'll see how that goes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

hadit said:


> Fair treatment for all means everyone competes with their peers. That's why we don't have college football teams playing Peewee league teams. It's why we don't have Olympic sprinters competing against high schoolers. And, drum roll please, it's why we don't have women competing against men in sports that emphasize strength speed and agility. But of course, if you have a 1950's mentality about women, you don't care.



Okay, in that case, I think we need a league specifically for pudgy, middle aged men because it's totally unfair to me that guys who are more athletic than I am should have all the NBA endorsements!!!  

No one would care about female athletics if there wasn't a huge bags of money being thrown about by Title IX.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> It should never have been thrown on these ladies backs to put an end to this garbage. That’s what the college sports organizations are for. The Athletic Directors, Deans and NCAA should be and should have been the ones to end this farce. These girls have what? One or two years to make an impact on their athletic futures? Olympic team and such? They shouldn’t be the ones having to ruin their career over this while some woke college AD gets paid six figures a year allowing this stupid shit.


Also, what’s to keep a high school guy who can’t cut it on a men’s team say he “feels” like a girl, win #1 on the girl’s team, and then get a full-paid athletic scholarship to college?

Sure, he’d get a lot of teasing, and in college he’d had to pretend to be a gay transgender so he could still date women, but with some colleges costing $40,000 a year, I wouldn’t put it past someone.


----------



## Hellokitty (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Interesting that the same mutants who are constantly trying to deny women their rights to health care, reproductive rights and fair treatment at work are suddenly rushing out to protect them from  0.3% of the population!!!



I agree women shouldn't be forced to get an experimental covid JAB to keep their jobs....


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Goes back to the point, if you spend your life honing your skills, and you can't beat a mediocre male competitor, what's the point?
> 
> Maybe they should hone their skills in practical things that will still be useful for them after the age of 30.


You’re making some ridiculous arguments here but this one… holy shit.

I can’t tell if your out to ruin athletics for just women or actually everyone. You do know 99.99% of ALL athletic careers are over by 30 right? Men, women, all of them.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 19, 2022)

hadit said:


> Fair treatment for all means everyone competes with their peers. That's why we don't have college football teams playing Peewee league teams. It's why we don't have Olympic sprinters competing against high schoolers. And, drum roll please, it's why we don't have women competing against men in sports that emphasize strength speed and agility. But of course, if you have a 1950's mentality about women, you don't care.


Joe is a very special combination of utter stupidity and pure evil.


He is a sociopath who neither understands the concept of fairness nor is concerned at all with it


----------



## Jets (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have no problem with transgenderism, their life they can live it how they feel.
> 
> But I do have an issue with them being allowed to compete against biological females in sporting events.  The only way it is going to stop is if the athletes themselves stand up against it.
> 
> We are starting to see that happen, which is good.



Agreed and well said.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Also, what’s to keep a high school guy who can’t cut it on a men’s team say he “feels” like a girl, win #1 on the girl’s team, and then get a full-paid athletic scholarship to college?
> 
> Sure, he’d get a lot of teasing, and in college he’d had to pretend to be a gay transgender so he could still date women, but with some colleges costing $40,000 a year, I wouldn’t put it past someone.



Because it is not just about them saying so, they have to undergo treatments for a set period of time to qualify even now, they have to have a testosterone levels below a set amount.  

Nobody is going to do that just on a whim.

I am against them being allowed to compete with biologic women, but your argument lacks any knowledge on the subject


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or we have a sense of perspective.
> 
> Why do we have women's athletics? Mostly because we created something called Title IX that required schools to create women's athletics programs that no one cared about and give out scholarships for them.  In short, it allowed women to game the system.  Awesome.  So one trans-woman learns to game the system that other people were gaming, and I just can't get all that upset about it.
> 
> ...


The time set by lia was 10 seconds off the World record and she beat the silver Olympic medalist...

I think this is just transpobhic more than anything else... 

Look at the complainers here... They refuse even to call Lia a woman... They are not talking about equality in sports which is understandable...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or we have a sense of perspective.
> 
> Why do we have women's athletics? Mostly because we created something called Title IX that required schools to create women's athletics programs that no one cared about and give out scholarships for them.  In short, it allowed women to game the system.  Awesome.  So one trans-woman learns to game the system that other people were gaming, and I just can't get all that upset about it.
> 
> ...



You are a misogynist.  It cracks me up when you lefties and your false logic hypocrisy bites you in the ass.

I am all for trannies taking over all women’s sports.

You fuckheads set this up, and its the logical conclusion. 

Congratulations.


----------



## j-mac (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, I realize that, Anger Issues.
> 
> When I went to college in the 1980's...  we had an athletics program because Title IX demanded it, and there was this young lady on the Swim Team... dumber than a stump and had no business being in college, but she could swim fast.  Except of course, UIC wasn't a school that was big on athletics... so this was entirely paid for by other student's fees. (and still is 40 years later).
> 
> ...


Why? Don’t you believe women have just as much right to compete?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Also, what’s to keep a high school guy who can’t cut it on a men’s team say he “feels” like a girl, win #1 on the girl’s team, and then get a full-paid athletic scholarship to college?
> 
> Sure, he’d get a lot of teasing, and in college he’d had to pretend to be a gay transgender so he could still date women, but with some colleges costing $40,000 a year, I wouldn’t put it past someone.



Hold on, aren't you the one who gets on here every fucking day whining that AA policies admit blacks with lower test scores... 

but you are all for women getting scholarships for being inferior athletes compared to men?  



Dogmaphobe said:


> Joe is a very special combination of utter stupidity and pure evil.
> 
> 
> He is a sociopath who neither understands the concept of fairness nor is concerned at all with it



I'm the fairest guy in the world... I just don't have a high tolerance for fake moral outrage.  

But fake moral outrage is all the right wing has.    Otherwise, they'd be forced to run on the "I want you to work harder for less money so the rich can get richer" platform, and even the most stupid right winger wouldn't vote for that.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> The time set by lia was 10 seconds off the World record and she beat the silver Olympic medalist...
> 
> I think this is just transpobhic more than anything else...
> 
> Look at the complainers here... They refuse even to call Lia a woman... They are not talking about equality in sports which is understandable...



Lia also turned around and came in 5th in the 200.   In swimming the advantage is lessened as the distances get shorter.  I think the opposite is true in running events, though I lack the data to prove it.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Yeap and people starting to speak out. Then again I will bet most of those speaking out speak out loudly in support of transgenderism.
> 
> The left always want it both ways. They are all woke for thee but not for me people. Meaning, until the policies they support effect them, they are unable to see their absurdity. Often times throughout history not until its too damn late.
> 
> ...




I bet all the girls on that team would have proudly denounced anyone who questioned this sexual dysphoria......until it really started to impact them...

We warned them.....they didn't listen, now the democrats are destroying the thing these girls have worked for their entire lives.......

Sometimes it is hard to feel sorry for the victims of democrat party/leftist insanity when these victims are so vicious toward those trying to warn them...


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Hold on, aren't you the one who gets on here every fucking day whining that AA policies admit blacks with lower test scores...
> 
> but you are all for women getting scholarships for being inferior athletes compared to men?
> 
> ...




No....you dumb ass.....

These are women sports...for women......not men....this dude is going into a woman's sport with his male advantages and taking away the rewards of their sport...you dumb ass......

You leftists are so dishonest and evil it is hard to comprehend sometimes...


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Right. Here's the thing.  Most women will never get anywhere near standing on one of those platforms.
> 
> Most women will need access to contraception or abortion, will work in a job where their male bosses won't pay or promote them equally, or do other things that the Goons of Plutocracy and their religious right quislings are fine with.  They will need access to head start and programs for their children that Republicans try to cut to give tax breaks to rich people.
> 
> But by all means, scream hysterically, "They're coming for our PRONOUNS!!!"




Wow....you really are stupid.....the majority of college degrees now go to women...women who work the same hours as single men with families are outperforming single men......you have nothing that backs up what you believe.....but you post with such confidence....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Works on the assumption a trans person is crazy.   Other than their gender identity, most of them function just fine.
> 
> I give you Colonel Jennifer Pritzker, cousin of the current Illinois governor, who despite being trans, rose to the rank of Lt. Colonel in the Army National Guard, runs several charities, some related to veterans, and generally functions just fine.
> 
> or Amy Schneider, who recently completed a record-breaking run on _Jeopardy!_  Seems she's perfectly well adjusted.




Hey...moron...that Pritzker was my Company commander when I was in the National Guard......he was a good guy, a less than competent leader........but he tried hard.....

He is still a dude no matter what he chops off...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> women who work the same hours as single men with families are outperforming single men......



and are still getting paid less.









						The Gender Pay Gap: Why It’s Still Here
					

This year, Equal Pay Day was March 21, as that’s how far into 2021 the average American woman had to work (in addition to working all of 2020) to make as much money as the average American man earned in 2020.




					www.forbes.com
				




_This year, Equal Pay Day was March 21, as that’s how far into 2021 the average American woman had to work (in addition to working all of 2020) to make as much money as the average American man earned in 2020.

Over the past few decades, this gender pay gap has been narrowing. But it’s a slow process and at the current rate, the gender pay gap will remain until 2059._


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> It should never have been thrown on these ladies backs to put an end to this garbage. That’s what the college sports organizations are for. The Athletic Directors, Deans and NCAA should be and should have been the ones to end this farce. These girls have what? One or two years to make an impact on their athletic futures? Olympic team and such? They shouldn’t be the ones having to ruin their career over this while some woke college AD gets paid six figures a year allowing this stupid shit.




Yep......this is fucking insane........the very party that lies about protecting the Rights of women will crush any woman who tries to speak up in the face of this insanity....

Women...do you finally see what we have been telling you about the democrats?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> If they don’t cut out all the nonsense, at some point the women’s teams will consist solely of biological males who identify as female. The real women won’t bother, knowing how the odds are stacked against them.
> 
> I’ve been trying to think of a sport where males don’t have an advantage over females, and the only one i could think is horse racing, but that’s because it’s the HORSE that’s competing.



Maybe gymnastics.  You'll notice that men's gymnastic competitions are quite different from women's, and the best female gymnasts are actually the ones who are small.  This is because in women's gymnastics, a small size is actually an advantage in throwing your body around.  No amount of extra strength is going to make up for the fact that a larger body is more awkward to maneuver gymnastically.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 19, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> Look at the complainers here... They refuse even to call Lia a woman...



Uhhhh, maybe because he's not a woman???


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> and are still getting paid less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No...they are not getting paid less...that is a lie you assholes keep telling people.....

Women make slightly less because of the choices they have made compared to men.......there is no pay gap when you actually compare apples to apples.....

FACTS: No matter how many times this wage gap claim is decisively refuted by economists, it always comes back. The bottom line: the 23-cent gender pay gap is simply the difference between the average earnings of all men and women working full-time. It does not account for differences in occupations, positions, education, job tenure or hours worked per week. When such relevant factors are considered, the wage gap narrows to the point of vanishing.









						6 Feminist Myths That Will Not Die
					

If we're genuinely committed to improving the circumstances of women, we need to get the facts straight




					time.com


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 19, 2022)

Look at the gender pay gap.  Women get paid less for equal work.  Look at how women are always at a disadvantage when it's time to choose promotions. You guys are really missing the big picture.  This sporting event sends a loud and clear signal to women, and especially young girls, all over the country:  If you want to get ahead in our society you can!  All you have to do is to be born a man first!  Wait--I think I missed a zero somewhere.

Maybe, uh....If you want to achieve your dreams and become a CEO or win gold at the Olympics all you have to do is have a surgery and become a man!  No, that's still not right.

Oh!  You remember the beginning of Braveheart, when they say that if we can't get rid of the Scots we'll breed them out of existence?  It's a lot like that, but with lane lines and--er, no, that's still not adding up.

Skip for now, come back to me later, I'll figure this out.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Women.....this is all you need to know...

The democrat party supports men competing in women's sports and taking away the money, awards and scholarships from girls.......and making them feel really, really awkward in the locker room......

But, keep voting for democrats and see what else they are willing to do to you.....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Look at the gender pay gap.  Women get paid less for equal work.  Look at how women are always at a disadvantage when it's time to choose promotions. You guys are really missing the big picture.  This sporting event sends a loud and clear signal to women, and especially young girls, all over the country:  If you want to get ahead in our society you can!  All you have to do is to be born a man first!  Wait--I think I missed a zero somewhere.
> 
> Maybe, uh....If you want to achieve your dreams and become a CEO or win gold a the Olympics all you have to do is have a surgery and become a man!  No, that's still not right.
> 
> ...




Wrong....that is a lie....


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep......this is fucking insane........the very party that lies about protecting the Rights of women will crush any woman who tries to speak up in the face of this insanity....
> 
> Women...do you finally see what we have been telling you about the democrats?


When I started getting cancelled by my liberal dem acquaintances because I didn't hate Trump enough, I started looking at them all a bit more critically, and I saw just how deeply all those feminist women actually hate women!  There were tons of stories in our shared history of how my feminist acquaintances really did awful things to the women around them.  

I am totally convinced that the feminist left despises women.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Is anyone actually watching female athletics?  Because frankly, except for sports like figure skating, most of these women are not pleasant to look at.



Why are you trying to excuse away an obvious abomination from policies YOU SUPPORT.

You have cancelled WOMEN…congrats.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

hadit said:


> Fair treatment for all means everyone competes with their peers. That's why we don't have college football teams playing Peewee league teams. It's why we don't have Olympic sprinters competing against high schoolers. And, drum roll please, it's why we don't have women competing against men in sports that emphasize strength speed and agility. But of course, if you have a 1950's mentality about women, you don't care.



We should be so lucky as to have him have a 1950s mentality about women.  At least then he'd recognize that men and women are inherently different and one cannot become the other.

What he actually has is an inane, incoherent, and misogynist view of women.  It's equally stupid and indefensible in all time periods.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Divide and conquer. Separate out into groups. Identity politics gets its roots from the Frankfurt School in the 1920s after WWI proved karl marx and Das Kapital wrong. Much to the dismay of the marxist disciples who were so committed that they devised another way to implement that worldwide revolutionary plan. Use political correctness to divide and conquer their true great threat and that was the America Republic where the middle class had a loud enough voice and since the American Presidents weren't Prime Ministers, kings or emperors, they knew it would a long struggle. They infiltrated the three main avenues by which to implement it. Educational system, by the extension the American media and the entertainment industry where the pied pipers are so effective.
> 
> Hence what we see now. The so called marxist system which for intents and purposes feudalism. Which is another one their tactics. Communism, marxism, socialism, democratic socialism, all packaged words in order to dilute the minds into thinking the real power elites really really really really care about them.
> 
> As tent cities rise in mass numbers as the power elites stay silent and carry on with their plans. As their trained monkeys yap away everyday about utter absurd bullshit.


I used to suppose all this was conspiracy theory -- the narrative that the hard Left is trying to destroy the family, all normal values, cause racism, etc., to destroy the society through chaos. And then they can take over. Now I do believe it. It's become obvious that something like this is going on. 

Bill Barr, Trump's attorney general, also seems to believe it. I just finished his book (_One Damn Thing After Another), _which is wonderful and very thoughtful, and he says this new racism by the Left is Marx's materialism, class-based continual societal uproar, transmuted for America into race-based continual class warfare. A very interesting interpretation of what is going on. I never understood what materialism meant, but the rest makes sense to me. Marxism, trying again.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> When I started getting cancelled by my liberal dem acquaintances because I didn't hate Trump enough, I started looking at them all a bit more critically, and I saw just how deeply all those feminist women actually hate women!  There were tons of stories in our shared history of how my feminist acquaintances really did awful things to the women around them.
> 
> I am totally convinced that the feminist left despises women.




Leftist feminists...versus those real feminists who simply wanted to be treated fairly......are simply leftists....and they are insane.......they just took the path of using women to attack their enemies and shield themselves from critics...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> and are still getting paid less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even your own article admits much of it has to do with children.  Women have to leave work to get to the school their child is in if they get into trouble or become ill.  Women stay home with a sick child sometimes for several weeks if need be.  Maternity leave is another factor for working women who have not yet had children.  Is it fair that Laura gets the same wage increase as Bob when Bob was working 50 weeks a year 50 hours a week while Laura stayed home ten or more of those weeks?  

I had one employer that only hired women with children because of what it did to his healthcare costs.  Having a baby is very expensive.

In the end it all evens out.  Women are not underpaid simply because they're women if they can provide their company with the same level of output as their male counterparts.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Wow, so the only reason to watch female athletics is if the women are attractive to you?
> 
> Really?    This sort of blows the rest of your position out of the water.


It's not women's business to be attractive to you men. That's your problem. I agree with GG.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Leftist feminists...versus those real feminists who simply wanted to be treated fairly......are simply leftists....and they are insane.......they just took the path of using women to attack their enemies and shield themselves from critics...


Well said.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Leftist feminists...versus those real feminists who simply wanted to be treated fairly......are simply leftists....and they are insane.......they just took the path of using women to attack their enemies and shield themselves from critics...


I THINK it's a question of mass confusion, and that it will soon straighten out.

I could be wrong -----------


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> I used to suppose all this was conspiracy theory -- the narrative that the hard Left is trying to destroy the family, all normal values, cause racism, etc., to destroy the society through chaos. And then they can take over. Now I do believe it. It's become obvious that something like this is going on.
> 
> Bill Barr, Trump's attorney general, also seems to believe it. I just finished his book (_One Damn Thing After Another), _which is wonderful and very thoughtful, and he says this new racism by the Left is Marx's materialism, class-based continual societal uproar, transmuted for America into race-based continual class warfare. A very interesting interpretation of what is going on. I never understood what materialism meant, but the rest makes sense to me. Marxism, trying again.




Yep.....I call it "Reality Dyslexia."   They see truth, facts and reality the completely opposite of what they are...

To understand leftists....try this guy.....I think he explains what a leftist is and how they think and what they want better and more clearly than anyone else...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Country is not reproducing at the rate we need. We kinda been over this, woman play an important role in our countries success, it’s being a home engineer.



We have lively discussions in my house (where I live with my husband and two sons) because I maintain that women are actually the more important and essential of the two sexes in human society and civilization.  Men are actually designed by nature to be the supporting role, not the other way around, and humans have actually misinterpreted it all this time.  Unsurprisingly, my menfolk hate this theory, but they have yet to successfully dispute it.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> I used to suppose all this was conspiracy theory -- the narrative that the hard Left is trying to destroy the family, all normal values, cause racism, etc., to destroy the society through chaos. And then they can take over. Now I do believe it. It's become obvious that something like this is going on.
> 
> Bill Barr, Trump's attorney general, also seems to believe it. I just finished his book (_One Damn Thing After Another), _which is wonderful and very thoughtful, and he says this new racism by the Left is Marx's materialism, class-based continual societal uproar, transmuted for America into race-based continual class warfare. A very interesting interpretation of what is going on. I never understood what materialism meant, but the rest makes sense to me. Marxism, trying again.




I don't see it as a "conspiracy," I just see it as the way leftists think......and they all act on the beliefs from their insanity.......this is why they are so dangerous when they get power...


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep......this is fucking insane........the very party that lies about protecting the Rights of women will crush any woman who tries to speak up in the face of this insanity....
> 
> Women...do you finally see what we have been telling you about the democrats?


Guess what I don't need: some man telling me what I should believe.     

Believe it or not, we can figure out what we think and believe on our own.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> When I started getting cancelled by my liberal dem acquaintances because I didn't hate Trump enough, I started looking at them all a bit more critically, and I saw just how deeply all those feminist women actually hate women!  There were tons of stories in our shared history of how my feminist acquaintances really did awful things to the women around them.
> 
> I am totally convinced that the feminist left despises women.



What else can you say about a movement that views the best state for women to be abandoning anything that's uniquely female in favor of imitating men?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> We have lively discussions in my house (where I live with my husband and two sons) because I maintain that women are actually the more important and essential of the two sexes in human society and civilization.  Men are actually designed by nature to be the supporting role, not the other way around, and humans have actually misinterpreted it all this time.  Unsurprisingly, my menfolk hate this theory, but they have yet to successfully dispute it.




Exactly....If you want to hear someone discuss this on a regular basis, try out Andrew Klavan and his podcast over at Dailywire.........he talks about the importance of women and mothers in the creation of society and how the left is doing their best to destroy their role as the creators of moral and normal humans...

He is a great source because he explains the vital role mothers play in raising children, and how the left is trying to take children out of the home.......


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> We have lively discussions in my house (where I live with my husband and two sons) because I maintain that women are actually the more important and essential of the two sexes in human society and civilization.  Men are actually designed by nature to be the supporting role, not the other way around, and humans have actually misinterpreted it all this time.  Unsurprisingly, my menfolk hate this theory, but they have yet to successfully dispute it.


I have thought that FOREVER!!!!


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> Guess what I don't need: some man telling me what I should believe.
> 
> Believe it or not, we can figure out what we think and believe on our own.




Tell that to the women swimmers who just lost to a man.......all of those girls very likely were on the same page as any other democrat party zombie...until they got hit in the head by this dude who pretends to be a woman....

And women are still voting in vast numbers for the democrat party...once they stop, then you can preach to me...


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> What else can you say about a movement that views the best state for women to be abandoning anything that's uniquely female in favor of imitating men?




Again......I don't know if you know Andrew Klavan...he has been preaching this for years....


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I don't see it as a "conspiracy," I just see it as the way leftists think......and they all act on the beliefs from their insanity.......this is why they are so dangerous when they get power...


Good point, that it might be an inchoate movement of a lot of people without organization, like the fact that every law and custom change for decades now has been antinatalist --- against births. (Divorce, abortion, women working, etc., etc.) Because there seems to be some inchoate recognition that we are direly overpopulated.

Still there are real live Marxists in those colleges, and they ARE doing Marxism and training kids to think that way, and basically the direction of everything is aiming toward communism. As soon as they can get enough chaos and destruction. IMO.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> What else can you say about a movement that views the best state for women to be abandoning anything that's uniquely female in favor of imitating men?




Try this.... he talks about moms and what happened when they had to stay home due to covid........


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Is anyone actually watching female athletics?  Because frankly, except for sports like figure skating, most of these women are not pleasant to look at.



What an incredibly sexist thing to say. I watch lots of women sports.  I especially enjoy keeping up with women's tennis.  There are plenty of beautiful women in the sport, and every other sport.  Petra Kvitova, the Pliskova twins, Sloan Stevens, Alize Cornet, Maria Sakkari, Tereza Martincova, Victoria Azarenka, Danka Kovinic, Naomi Osaka, Garbine Mugaruza, Angie Kerber, Camila Georgi, Ash Barty, Jessica Pegula, Sonya Kenin, Bianca Andreescu....you WISH you could be so lucky for any one of those women to give you the time of day.

The problem is that they don't all conform to YOUR biased concept of female beauty.  Just because they're athletic, toned, and strong enough to beat you into carbon paste doesn't mean they lack beauty.  It simply means you're too weak to see or appreciate their beauty.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Tell that to the women swimmers who just lost to a man.......all of those girls very likely were on the same page as any other democrat party zombie...until they got hit in the head by this dude who pretends to be a woman....
> 
> And women are still voting in vast numbers for the democrat party...once they stop, then you can preach to me...


Wrong, I can preach to you as much as I want, however you forbid me. I could do it three times a day!! 

Of course, you don't have to listen to any of it ----------

I don't listen much to men preaching at me, and somehow it always ends up in them yelling obscenities. I have thought about this, and I think it's about men feeling a strong need to control women.

Good luck with that.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> Wrong, I can preach to you as much as I want, however you forbid me. I could do it three times a day!!
> 
> Of course, you don't have to listen to any of it ----------
> 
> ...




Look, I ain't telling you what you can or can't do......

You don't think women want to control men?  People have a tendency, a strong one, to tell other people what to do, regardless of sex...........

The difference is that leftists want to be able to jail and murder you if you don't obey......


----------



## Oddball (Mar 19, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> The time set by lia was 10 seconds off the World record and she beat the silver Olympic medalist...
> 
> I think this is just transpobhic more than anything else...
> 
> Look at the complainers here... They refuse even to call Lia a woman... They are not talking about equality in sports which is understandable...


Just couldn't allow JoeB be the only deranged fucking kook on the thread, could ya?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> What else can you say about a movement that views the best state for women to be abandoning anything that's uniquely female in favor of imitating men?




Here......a good clip of him talking about moms.....and women......and feminism......


----------



## Oddball (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I bet all the girls on that team would have proudly denounced anyone who questioned this sexual dysphoria......until it really started to impact them...
> 
> We warned them.....they didn't listen, now the democrats are destroying the thing these girls have worked for their entire lives.......
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to feel sorry for the victims of democrat party/leftist insanity when these victims are so vicious toward those trying to warn them...


Yet none of them walked away in protest.

Looks like colleges are doing a bang-up job of instilling moral cowardice in their students too.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Is anyone actually watching female athletics?  Because frankly, except for sports like figure skating, most of these women are not pleasant to look at.


I kind of like this very clear male statement that women are around only to please men sexually. That's it. For JoeB131, that's all we're for. I think it's useful to recognize this attitude permeates everything we do in society every day --- it's a bad idea to ignore it. 

It's also a bad idea to pander to it.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> I have thought that FOREVER!!!!


How many men would it take to repopulate a village?  ONE.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Here......a good clip of him talking about moms.....and women......and feminism......


I don't really watch men lecturing at women --- that's what I've been saying. 

Not of interest, but thanx anyway.

We just don't need them.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> How many men would it take to repopulate a village?  ONE.


Not true....You'd need at least half a dozen to keep the gene pool from going koo-koo, like it has for "royal" family bloodlines.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 19, 2022)

It shows the disconnect between the media supported democrat party and normal people.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, you only watch to be turned on by the women?
> 
> I agree that the WNBA is pretty bad, but I feel the same way about the NBA.  Now I love me some college BB both men and women.  I love watching Track and Field matters not if it is women or men.
> 
> None of them do I watch to check out how hot the competitors are.


No, indeed, all those oversized, nearly naked men, mostly black, sweating like pigs, sweat just dripping off them, running onto the floor. Makes me sick. I don't know why anyone watches that stuff.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Penelope said:


> What kind of reckoning?


The bad kind. It's the only thing that would stop all this.

I don't believe it will happen, but you never know. The Left always starts revolutions, however. Always. Always.  So any reckoning would have to be reactive.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> The time set by lia was 10 seconds off the World record and she beat the silver Olympic medalist...
> 
> I think this is just transpobhic more than anything else...
> 
> Look at the complainers here... They refuse even to call Lia a woman... They are not talking about equality in sports which is understandable...


"Lia" is not a woman.  "Lia" has male DNA.  You must be one of those anti-science freaks not to realize this.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> "Lia" is not a woman.  "Lia" has a male DNA.  You must be one of those anti-science freaks not to realize this.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Why do we have women's athletics? Mostly because we created something called Title IX that required schools to create women's athletics programs that no one cared about and give out scholarships for them.  In short, it allowed women to game the system.  Awesome.  So one trans-woman learns to game the system that other people were gaming, and I just can't get all that upset about it.


I agree: people go where the money is. Some women played around with women's sports before Title IX (yeah, field hockey, and sports not into teams as much as men's sports like riding horses and fencing and so on), but it's only been since they offered scholarships that there has been this big push toward sports for women. 

Stupid, IMO. But that's the effect of money rewards.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Not true....You'd need at least half a dozen to keep the gene pool from going koo-koo, like it has for "royal" family bloodlines.


Ideal world, yes.  My point is not very finely nuanced, I admit, but you get it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Never said I was a "liberal".
> 
> I'm a pragmatist.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> The guy-woman was actually cute as a guy. Now he’s a weird-looking woman.


Again, I don't think it's relevant what people look like! (Though yeah, these transvestites are usually VERY strange-looking.) 

What matters to me is that he is a fraud. I don't like frauds.

I don't like desperate attention-hoggers, either. ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL these transvestites in the news seem to be hysterically eager to STAY in the news. I would bet that is their central mental illness right there. The delusions are secondary, incredibly.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 19, 2022)

Way to play both sides of the fence. It's one or the other. You either admit it is impossible for a man to become an





alang1216 said:


> I consider myself pretty liberal and abhor any discrimination against LGBTQ people.  However, this is one area I may part ways with some.  I think transgender people can have a full and rewarding life without competing against the non-transgendered.
> 
> They are welcome to have their own transgender olympics (which I won't be watching).



Stop playing both sides of the fence like every good leftist. You either admit it is impossible for man to become a woman and vice versa or you don't admit.

However you are admitting it but a rather silent about it out of fear of being ever associated with a conservative. Won't be invited to the parties and the girls who bend over any book rack for a good enough socialist will shun you.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, let's look at that statement... that if you undergo surgery to change your self-image, you need treatment and are a danger to yourself.
> 
> So we also have.
> 
> ...



Surgery to enhance your looks is different than surgery to mutilate yourself thinking you can become somebody of the opposite sex.  It's like getting surgery to make you more like a dog than a human.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or we have a sense of perspective.
> 
> Why do we have women's athletics? Mostly because we created something called Title IX that required schools to create women's athletics programs that no one cared about and give out scholarships for them.  In short, it allowed women to game the system.  Awesome.  So one trans-woman learns to game the system that other people were gaming, and I just can't get all that upset about it.
> 
> ...


You really are an awful human being


----------



## Oddball (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Never said I was a "liberal".
> 
> I'm a pragmatist.


No, you're a mentally ill fucking crackpot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> These are women sports...for women......not men....this dude is going into a woman's sport with his male advantages and taking away the rewards of their sport...you dumb ass......
> 
> You leftists are so dishonest and evil it is hard to comprehend sometimes...



Well, no, it's pretty easy to understand. 

You guys demonize trans people, the way you demonized gay people 20 years ago, and demonized black people, well, pretty much since the country began.  



2aguy said:


> Wow....you really are stupid.....the majority of college degrees now go to women...women who work the same hours as single men with families are outperforming single men......you have nothing that backs up what you believe.....but you post with such confidence....



You miss the point entirely...  The problem isn't that they get degrees, it's what they get degrees in.  We need more women in STEM.  



2aguy said:


> Hey...moron...that Pritzker was my Company commander when I was in the National Guard......he was a good guy, a less than competent leader........but he tried hard.....
> 
> He is still a dude no matter what he chops off...



I served with her as well... but I don't want to say more in case we were in the same unit.   What I remember was she would waddle in front of the formation and the men would laugh at her.   I thought she was an entitled jackass and frankly, couldn't transfer out of that unit fast enough.  (Yes, I am using female pronouns even though she presented as male at the time.) 

Point was, despite being trans, she was functional and not insane... Actually, most National Guard officers in my experience were kind of useless.  They were all the guys who were asked to leave the Real Army after hitting O-2 and then kept climbing up the ranks in the Guard.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Goes back to the point, if you spend your life honing your skills, and you can't beat a mediocre male competitor, what's the point?
> 
> Maybe they should hone their skills in practical things that will still be useful for them after the age of 30.


Maybe men who lose should do that too. Hey, loser, give up football and mow the lawn!

Maybe we aren't interested in beating males. Migod, what an idea. I was never interested in any sport with the idea of beating men or women -- just getting better at it, same as with non-sports like knitting and cooking and Latin. I used to be a pretty good horseback-rider, but it never occurred to me to compete with people about it!! What an idea.

Your ideas are hung up with competition: that's not the whole world of activity, you know, especially not for women. Before they dangled college money at girls, organized women's sports were rare.  Hey, I know! We're DIFFERENT from you!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep......this is fucking insane........the very party that lies about protecting the Rights of women will crush any woman who tries to speak up in the face of this insanity....
> 
> Women...do you finally see what we have been telling you about the democrats?



Yes, they should let religious nutters turn the country into Theocracy because you had to compete against a trans-woman once. 







ColonelAngus said:


> Why are you trying to excuse away an obvious abomination from policies YOU SUPPORT.
> 
> You have cancelled WOMEN…congrats.



Uh, most women are going to be fine. 

You see, just because you get freaked out by Trans people doesn't mean everyone else does.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Penelope said:


> and height.


Height and aggressiveness are the basic problems with women fencing men. I used to compete interscholastically in fencing. NOT with men, of course! That would be stupid.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

And Democrats are silent.  Yet, at election time they will preach to the masses about how they are champions of women's rights. Lousy fucking hypocrites.


----------



## alang1216 (Mar 19, 2022)

Resnic said:


> If someone wants to be a tranny ok that's fine, it has no impact on me. There are 7.5 billion people in the world. That's too many for me to give a shit about. So yeah, go be a tranny. I don't care.
> 
> But I do care when I am expected to acknowledge that a man is a woman because they aren't. I also care when their fantasy is forced to become everyone else's reality.
> 
> ...


I think it 2


Resnic said:


> If someone wants to be a tranny ok that's fine, it has no impact on me. There are 7.5 billion people in the world. That's too many for me to give a shit about. So yeah, go be a tranny. I don't care.
> 
> But I do care when I am expected to acknowledge that a man is a woman because they aren't. I also care when their fantasy is forced to become everyone else's reality.
> 
> ...


I believe it is our brains that make us human not our biology.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Wow, so the only reason to watch female athletics is if the women are attractive to you?
> 
> Really?    This sort of blows the rest of your position out of the water.


That is why most men WATCH womens sports------truthfully speaking.   

Allowig the trannies up, like with Victoria Secret, hurts the womens sports brand name and thusly funding and wages for their female athletes.  

In the business interest of female sports and by any sense of morality--kick the fucking dudes and dresses out.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I know I will regret this, but I really do not see any connection between liking Mexican cuisine and supporting gay rights.


It struck me as a little tangential, too --------


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, they should let religious nutters turn the country into Theocracy because you had to compete against a trans-woman once.
> 
> View attachment 618237
> 
> ...


So you don't support women's rights.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Exactly....If you want to hear someone discuss this on a regular basis, try out Andrew Klavan and his podcast over at Dailywire.........he talks about the importance of women and mothers in the creation of society and how the left is doing their best to destroy their role as the creators of moral and normal humans...
> 
> He is a great source because he explains the vital role mothers play in raising children, and how the left is trying to take children out of the home.......



I never miss an episode of Andrew Klavan.  I don't always agree with him, but I like his perspective on things from the arts, and his monologues frequently make me laugh out loud (which is very difficult to do).

However, he still does not take the theory as far as I do.    It's always been said that men build and create civilization, with all their various activities like creating architecture, building roads, forming armies, what-have-you.  In my theory, WOMEN build and create civilization, because civilization is not the buildings and technology and things; it's the people themselves.  And it's women who primarily create those.  The things that men do, which cram our history books, are all actually just the support infrastructure for the civilization, not the civilization itself.  They are essentially a secondary supporting role for the work of women, and as such are, at root, dictated by the needs of women and the needs of the woman's role.

This is in no way to denigrate or devalue the role of men.  I very much believe that both men and women are equally essential and important to the survival and furtherance of the human species and human society.  But I do believe that we have gotten it backward all this time in the respect of viewing the man's role as primary and the woman's as secondary and supportive.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Osiris-ODS (Mar 19, 2022)

Delldude said:


> And as a man ( still is), I don't think he ever went anywhere as a swimmer.
> 
> Imagine that.


The boy who won the highschool championship in the same event just swam 2 seconds faster than the trans dude's NCAA winning time in the women's division. Think about that for a second.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 19, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Nothing to do with leftist. Good god everything you trampers don't like is leftist, but your right.



It's the left that makes it political.  One of the first things Dementia did taking office was to reverse Trump's policy of schools not being forced to allow weirdos in dresses to compete in school athletics.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Resnic said:


> If someone wants to be a tranny ok that's fine, it has no impact on me. There are 7.5 billion people in the world. That's too many for me to give a shit about. So yeah, go be a tranny. I don't care.
> 
> But I do care when I am expected to acknowledge that a man is a woman because they aren't. I also care when their fantasy is forced to become everyone else's reality.


Totally agree. There always have been male prostitutes in big cities and there are now. This never was something decent people paid attention to. And I don't now.

But the coercion of forcing us to use special pronouns, call a he a she, and otherwise lie --- I'm just plain not going to do that. 

Go that way and pretty soon we are believing in transubstantiation, and Catholics are burning Protestants at the stake again because they won't believe the wafer is 2000-year-old man-meat -- how about we stick with reality instead?


----------



## maybelooking (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Death Angel (Mar 19, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> No more Kaitlyn either. It is now BRUCE


It's always been Bruce unless you're a far left nut. But glad you caught up


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> I have thought that FOREVER!!!!



My guys hate it when they point out that nature must have intended for men to be primary, because it made them larger and stronger and able to overpower women.  To which I respond, "Here's this picture of Prince (the late singer) surrounded by his bodyguards, all of whom are larger and stronger and technically able to overpower him.  Who's the primary person here?"

It's especially hard for them to argue against, because every one of them - right down to the 13-year-old, who's still shorter and physically weaker than I am (but not for long) - believes firmly that it is their responsibility to protect me and look out for me, even if it means sacrifice on their part.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, they should let religious nutters turn the country into Theocracy because you had to compete against a trans-woman once.
> 
> View attachment 618237
> 
> ...


Wow..what a melodrama claim

Keeping guys from competing in womens sports does not lead to religious extremists taking over the country.

A.  It, instead, enables women to be able to compete in sports receiving free scholarships, wages for being professional athletes, and the lucreative endorsement deals.  It also encourages more female role models for little girls who will live out their dreams getting involved in sports in just the HOPE of being a professional female athelete.

B.  Allowing males in female sports takes away female scholarships, lowers ratings and support for female sports, lowering wages and endorsement deals for females.    It also discourages little girls from even dreaming of being an athlete as they physically will never be able to compete against males.

We have to choose which route we want to go....Gee let me think a or b which one is better for little girls/women and which one only means another failed woke Victoria Secret massive Phluck up.

(For you idiot libs, choice A is the obvious choice.)


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Yeap and people starting to speak out. Then again I will bet most of those speaking out speak out loudly in support of transgenderism.
> 
> The left always want it both ways. They are all woke for thee but not for me people. Meaning, until the policies they support effect them, they are unable to see their absurdity. Often times throughout history not until its too damn late.
> 
> ...




The SOB should be required to wear fake boobs equal to the largest breast size and weight of his competition and see how he handles the drag.

.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You guys demonize trans people, the way you demonized gay people 20 years ago,


I make no apologies 



> and demonized black people, well, pretty much since the country began



 No, that was the Democrat Party.  Learn some history


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> So you don't support women's rights.


I often feel that poster argues just for the sake of arguing.  They actually think they are playing devil's advocate or some such stupid thing.  This is why that poster is usually in my time-out corner, because like folks who are so invested in just arguing for the hell of it, they generally don't make any sense.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> How many men would it take to repopulate a village?  ONE.



Yes, because his role in the repopulation is very small and ancillary to the actual work.  One does not put a lot of workers on a small job; one allocates most of the workers to the really important jobs.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 19, 2022)

So, can some leftist try to explain to us a dude winning female athlete of the year and a dude winning woman of the year isn't the same as a white dude using black face being given a statue for bravery at the NAACP?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 19, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> The SOB should be required to wear fake boobs equal to the largest breast size and weight of his competition and see how he handles the drag.
> 
> .


I am willing to donate my bras to enforce this endeavor while he swims.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> I don't really watch men lecturing at women --- that's what I've been saying.
> 
> Not of interest, but thanx anyway.
> 
> We just don't need them.




You never turn away allies.....but go ahead....see if you can stop democrats with just women....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 19, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Tolerating and approving of it are 2 different things.
> 
> Bullshit. It has nothing to do with the American left. It has to do with the sports federation.
> The left might support it, and I do not. I am an independent who voted for Biden, due to the alternative.



Oh fucking please!! This is right smack out of the left's playbook! You guys are 100% for giving us shit like this, and you've worked tirelessly to silence any opposition who dare to publicly oppose it.

"Nothing to do with the American left", yeah right, what a fucking tool!


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> So, can some leftist try to explain to us a dude winning female athlete of the year and a dude winning woman of the year isn't the same as a white dude using black face being given a statue for bravery at the NAACP?



Excellent point.....


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Wow..what a melodrama claim
> 
> Keeping guys from competing in womens sports does not lead to religious extremists taking over the country.
> 
> ...


The spineless indoctrinated pawn will always blame common sense and reality for attempting to wake them up.


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Yeap and people starting to speak out. Then again I will bet most of those speaking out speak out loudly in support of transgenderism.
> 
> The left always want it both ways. They are all woke for thee but not for me people. Meaning, until the policies they support effect them, they are unable to see their absurdity. Often times throughout history not until its too damn late.
> 
> ...


I think the actual women he competed against should cut his pecker off and feed it to him.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> Again, I don't think it's relevant what people look like! (Though yeah, these transvestites are usually VERY strange-looking.)
> 
> What matters to me is that he is a fraud. I don't like frauds.
> 
> I don't like desperate attention-hoggers, either. ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL these transvestites in the news seem to be hysterically eager to STAY in the news. I would bet that is their central mental illness right there. The delusions are secondary, incredibly.


I’ll agree about the looks. Not really relevant. But I was just commenting on what a cute guy he was. (I may be older,  but I’m not dead.)

As far as attention-seeking, I’m not sure. Lots of this gender fluidity stuff is just a trend. Apparently, being bi is in the “in thing“ these days, as my niece just chopped off all her hair and announced she’s bi. She’s at a liberal college, and indoctrinated into thinking that being white and straight is a big yawn. I told my sister to play along, and she’d probably get over this fling she’s now having with a girl.


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 19, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> I am willing to donate my bras to enforce this endeavor while he swims.




It's one way to level the playing field, the women have to deal with it, why shouldn't he.

.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I’ll agree about the looks. Not really relevant. But I was just commenting on what a cute guy he was. (I may be older,  but I’m not dead.)
> 
> As far as attention-seeking, I’m not sure. Lots of this gender fluidity stuff is just a trend. Apparently, being bi is in the “in thing“ these days, as my niece just chopped off all her hair and announced she’s bi. She’s at a liberal college, and indoctrinated into thinking that being white and straight is a big yawn. I told my sister to play along, and she’d probably get over this fling she’s now having with a girl.




I heard this author interviewed about the damage being done to girls with this transgender stuff..........she didn't have a dog in the fight, talked to countless families for the book...and now she is under constant attack...

*Groups of female friends in schools across the world are coming out as ‘transgender’. Most are girls who have never expressed any discomfort in their biological sex until they hear a coming out story from a speaker at a school assembly or discover the internet community of trans influencers. ‘Gender-affirming’ therapists now recommend medical interventions for them.*
*

Abigail Shrier, a writer for the Wall Street Journal, investigates this phenomenon. Shrier has talked to the girls, their agonised parents, and the therapists and doctors who enable gender transitions, as well as to ‘detransitioners’ – young women who regret what they have done to themselves.

*
*Shrier concludes that far too much of the discourse around being female is negative, and offers a series of steps parents can take to enhance their daughters’ well-being.*


'Every parent needs to read this' Helen Joyce


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

miketx said:


> I think the actual women he competed against should cut his pecker off and feed it to him.


They had Catlyn Jenner on Hannity last night. He/she said that he/she would not compete in woman’s sports because of innate biological advantages that still remain.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It's the left that makes it political.  One of the first things Dementia did taking office was to reverse Trump's policy of schools not being forced to allow weirdos in dresses to compete in school athletics.


They need to keep them out of the girls’ bathrooms, too.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 19, 2022)

That wouldn't work. He'd still be a dude. Then again yeah. That would be ok with me.





miketx said:


> I think the actual women he competed against should cut his pecker off and feed it to him.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Surgery to enhance your looks is different than surgery to mutilate yourself thinking you can become somebody of the opposite sex.  It's like getting surgery to make you more like a dog than a human.



I'm not a huge fan of surgery strictly for cosmetic reasons, but unless you get a really bad surgeon who botches the operation or you have one of those weird obsessions with repeated surgeries, you aren't actually permanently damaging your body's natural function.

Also, his list includes things that are not strictly cosmetic, or are not always strictly cosmetic.  Bariatric surgery, for example, is performed to correct a very real danger to your health and body function.  A reputable bariatric surgeon will not perform it unless the patient is morbidly obese and presents with at least one co-morbidity such as Type II diabetes, hypertension, respiratory disorders, or osteoarthritis.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> They need to keep them out of the girls’ bathrooms, too.




And women's prisons...they are doing that now too....allowing men with their male sex organs intact into women's prisons simply because they fell like women......


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> They had Catlyn Jenner on Hannity last night. He/she said that he/she would not compete in woman’s sports because of innate biological advantages that still remain.


That and he's 72 years old.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 19, 2022)

If no one cares about womens sports is fucking retarded argument from the left….. why was a change rules made ANYWAY?

APPARENTLY SOMEONE CARES ABOUT WOMENS SPORTS, YOU LYING LEFTIES.


----------



## Delldude (Mar 19, 2022)

Osiris-ODS said:


> The boy who won the highschool championship in the same event just swam 2 seconds faster than the trans dude's NCAA winning time in the women's division. Think about that for a second.


Pretty much supports what I said.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I heard this author interviewed about the damage being done to girls with this transgender stuff..........she didn't have a dog in the fight, talked to countless families for the book...and now she is under constant attack...
> 
> *Groups of female friends in schools across the world are coming out as ‘transgender’. Most are girls who have never expressed any discomfort in their biological sex until they hear a coming out story from a speaker at a school assembly or discover the internet community of trans influencers. ‘Gender-affirming’ therapists now recommend medical interventions for them.*
> 
> ...



I have that on audiobook.  Brilliant and thought-provoking, and also heartbreaking at times.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And women's prisons...they are doing that now too....allowing men with their male sex organs intact into women's prisons simply because they fell like women......



I have to say that, were I a female inmate, I would shank that piece of shit the first time he looked the other way, just in the interests of protecting other women.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> And Democrats are silent.  Yet, at election time they will preach to the masses about how they are champions of women's rights. Lousy fucking hypocrites.


That also claim to be about workers while shutting down businesses and flooding the country with illegal immigrants.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And women's prisons...they are doing that now too....allowing men with their male sex organs intact into women's prisons simply because they fell like women......


Oye.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have no problem with transgenderism, their life they can live it how they feel.
> 
> But I do have an issue with them being allowed to compete against biological females in sporting events.  The only way it is going to stop is if the athletes themselves stand up against it.
> 
> We are starting to see that happen, which is good.


Yep.  

As Americans just love to do, that end of the spectrum just takes this too far.

Not only does this stuff turn off people who are not particularly ideological, it feeds right into the arguments of the other tribe.

Liberals like Maher and Carville and Beto are trying to tell them, but they're just not listening.


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Wow..what a melodrama claim
> 
> Keeping guys from competing in womens sports does not lead to religious extremists taking over the country.


Sure it does...  in fact, if you got rid of all the social conservative nonsense that came in starting with Reagan, we'd probably still have a middle class in this country. 



Turtlesoup said:


> A. It, instead, enables women to be able to compete in sports receiving free scholarships, wages for being professional athletes, and the lucreative endorsement deals. It also encourages more female role models for little girls who will live out their dreams getting involved in sports in just the HOPE of being a professional female athelete.



Uh, yeah, here's the problem with that...  most of the cool athletic stuff actually goes to the dudes.    If it were lucrative, you wouldn't need a carve-out like Title IX to game the system. 



Turtlesoup said:


> B. Allowing males in female sports takes away female scholarships, lowers ratings and support for female sports, lowering wages and endorsement deals for females. It also discourages little girls from even dreaming of being an athlete as they physically will never be able to compete against males.



Except that there are no "ratings" for women's sports.  17 million people watched the NBA playoffs, but only 213, 000 watched the WNBA playoffs.   Heck, putting a tranny on a WNBA team would probably help the ratings in a train-wreck sort of way.  

Come to think of it, was ANYONE paying attention to women's swimming before Lia Thomas lost her balls?


----------



## alang1216 (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Way to play both sides of the fence. It's one or the other. You either admit it is impossible for a man to become an
> 
> Stop playing both sides of the fence like every good leftist. You either admit it is impossible for man to become a woman and vice versa or you don't admitshades
> 
> However you are admitting it but a rather silent about it out of fear of being ever associated with a conservative. Won't be invited to the parties and the girls who bend over any book rack for a good enough socialist will shun you.


My impression of the Right is that they tend to see the world as black and white. I think the reality is the world is complex and people come in all shades


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Not only does this stuff turn off people who are not particularly ideological, it feeds right into the arguments of the other tribe.
> 
> Liberals like Maher and Carville and Beto are trying to tell them, but they're just not listening.



We don't need two Republican parties in this country.  

If we had listened to people like you back in the Aughts, we wouldn't have gay marriage now.  In fact, Carville was the genius that talked Clinton into signing the unconsitutional DOMA. 

What the Democrats need to do is stand up for principles rather than pander to people who aren't going to vote for them anyway.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> That also claim to be about workers while shutting down businesses and flooding the country with illegal immigrants.


Democrats are lying liars.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 19, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> My impression of the Right is that they tend to see the world as black and white. I think the reality is the world is complex and people come in all shades


Nice way to try to get out of the fact you believe men cannot be women without admitting that you said it. 

Ladies and gentlemen. The leftist dandy two by two step. Probably snapping his fingers doing that little dance.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> We don't need two Republican parties in this country.
> 
> If we had listened to people like you back in the Aughts, we wouldn't have gay marriage now.  In fact, Carville was the genius that talked Clinton into signing the unconsitutional DOMA.
> 
> What the Democrats need to do is stand up for principles rather than pander to people who aren't going to vote for them anyway.


Not having queer marriage legal would be a good thing.


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Not having queer marriage legal would be a good thing.


Then joe would not be married.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Not having queer marriage legal would be a good thing.



Why?  

Frankly, all arguments against gay marriage (or gay anything) boil down to "I think it's icky" and "God says it's bad".  Neither of which is a rational argument.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> I have to say that, were I a female inmate, I would shank that piece of shit the first time he looked the other way, just in the interests of protecting other women.




And then you have this insanity....denying a woman was raped because the rapist identifies as female....









						UK Hospital Denies a Victim Was Raped Because the Ward Was for 'Women Only'
					

There are times when reading about how we are adapting to a many-gendered world that I have to check to make sure I'm still on good old planet earth




					pjmedia.com


----------



## alang1216 (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Nice way to try to get out of the fact you believe men cannot be women without admitting that you said it.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen. The leftist dandy two by two step. Probably snapping his fingers doing that little dance.


If I'm smiling it's because you couldn't prove me right fast enough.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Why?
> 
> Frankly, all arguments against gay marriage (or gay anything) boil down to "I think it's icky" and "God says it's bad".  Neither of which is a rational argument.




No, my argument was always they will demand gay marriage, then attack the churches......that is coming next.....once they sexualize children, using "we just want to talk about gay marriage," tactics...


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And women's prisons...they are doing that now too....allowing men with their male sex organs intact into women's prisons simply because they fell like women......


Ok, I will perfectly honest. If I were going to prison, I may just have to claim I am a woman. That would actually make a whole Lotta sense.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> That also claim to be about workers while shutting down businesses and flooding the country with illegal immigrants.



Again, if you are competing with someone with no connections, no money and a limited grasp on the English language for a job, that' smore about your failures.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No, my argument was always they will demand gay marriage, then attack the churches......that is coming next.....once they sexualize children, using "we just want to talk about gay marriage," tactics...



Actually, the Churches will all be denying they had anything to with homophobia in 20 years.

The way they claim they had nothing to do with slavery and segregation today.

Also, did you just forget your childhood? Nobody has to sexualize children.  Every kid I went to school with in my Catholic neighborhood had their secret porn stash... today that's all on line.  

The idea that we need to "Keep this out of schools" when the mass media is shoving it down our throats is kind of silly.  

"Don't Say Gay" laws are about parent's paranoia, not what kids who are struggling with their sexual identity need. 

I have gay friends, they all told me they knew they were gay before they hit puberty.  No one needed to "sexualize" them, they came out despite being in religious families.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Joe is a very special combination of utter stupidity and pure evil.
> 
> 
> He is a sociopath who neither understands the concept of fairness nor is concerned at all with it


He has creative ideas, though; I like that. He's a free-thinker.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 19, 2022)

The American Left turned a critical corner when it went from passionately advocating for their cultural issues to attacking, intimidating and punishing people who dared to disagree with them on those issues.

The election of 2016 was the pushback to years of that bullshit.  And now, here we are.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the Churches will all be denying they had anything to with homophobia in 20 years.
> 
> The way they claim they had nothing to do with slavery and segregation today.
> 
> ...




The democrat party churches in the south supported slavery and segregation..........fixed that for you.

At the same time, it was churches and religious conservatives who started the movement to end democrat party slavery and segregation...you shitheads always forget that fact....

Democrat party controlled churches, suppored slavery and segregation....

Republican churches, and conservative religious groups fought against slavery and segregation....


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> but you are all for women getting scholarships for being inferior athletes compared to men?


1. It was never our idea. It was how that stupid law was written,.

2. Hey, money is money. Why shouldn't women get a whack at the pot?


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

miketx said:


> Then joe would not be married.


He isn't really married.  Marriage is a male and female.  The left lives in a fantasy world.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Why?
> 
> Frankly, all arguments against gay marriage (or gay anything) boil down to "I think it's icky" and "God says it's bad".  Neither of which is a rational argument.


God says murder and stealing are bad.  Are those rational arguments?


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Even your own article admits much of it has to do with children.  Women have to leave work to get to the school their child is in if they get into trouble or become ill.  Women stay home with a sick child sometimes for several weeks if need be.  Maternity leave is another factor for working women who have not yet had children.  Is it fair that Laura gets the same wage increase as Bob when Bob was working 50 weeks a year 50 hours a week while Laura stayed home ten or more of those weeks?


Yeah, sorry, guys, we're busy doing really important things. We can't bother with those corporate ladders and all that stuff; unless we can't have children or they are grown and we just want to.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 19, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> If I'm smiling it's because you couldn't prove me right fast enough.


Here you go. In honor of you and dancers like you. Now let's see that snappy happy double squat clap and point. It's all in the rhythm and timing. 

Now tell me snappy and happy and yappy, do you really think real women are attracted to you dandy men with all your little feelings and sensitivity or do you think they yearn for real men and they they used to be?









						guys in 2021 vs guys in 1920
					






					youtube.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> The American Left turned a critical corner when it went from passionately advocating for their cultural issues to attacking, intimidating and punishing people who dared to disagree with them on those issues.
> 
> The election of 2016 was the pushback to years of that bullshit. And now, here we are.



Except that Trump didn't do any better than Romney, and did only slightly better than McCain.  

You keep repeating this lie, Mac, no matter how many times you are corrected. 

Hillary lost because too many people voted for third parties or stayed home, not because anyone who had voted for Obama suddenly voted for Trump.  When they realized what a disaster Trump was, they came back and he lost.  

Pandering to people who will never vote for you is a good way to lose elections, because the people who SHOULD vote for you don't show up.  It's why Hillary lost.. people stayed home because they felt she didn't stand for anything.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Here you go. In honor of you and dancers like you. Now let's see that snappy happy double squat clap and point. It's all in the rhythm and timing.
> 
> Now tell me snappy and happy and yappy, do you really think real women are attracted to you dandy men with all your little feelings and sensitivity or do you think they yearn for real men and they they used to be?
> 
> ...


Of course real women are attracted to real men.  The sissies don't care about that because a real woman is not what they're after.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 19, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> They are asking us to deny reality and truth. When the camera pans to "Lia" and the rest of the women standing on the winners platforms--the difference is stunning. The height, shoulders, musculature, everything of "Lia" is miles and miles different from the other women.
> 
> I suspect if you polled women--even leftist women--on how much they love being called a "pregnant person" or a "person who bleeds" to protect the feelings of Lia, it wouldn't poll highly. But as you say, it's their own doing.


The reason that women's sports exist is the undeniable physical advantages of men. Lia couldn't compete as a man so he competes against women. That is the definition of a loser.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> God says murder and stealing are bad. Are those rational arguments?



God doesn't say anything.. he doesn't exist.  

The thing is, you can not believe in a magic sky fairy and still believe that murder and theft are wrong. 

So- tell me why gay marriage is bad, without relying on God or your ick factor. 

GO.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except that Trump didn't do any better than Romney, and did only slightly better than McCain.
> 
> You keep repeating this lie, Mac, no matter how many times you are corrected.
> 
> ...


She got more votes than Trump did.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> God doesn't say anything.. he doesn't exist.
> 
> The thing is, you can not believe in a magic sky fairy and still believe that murder and theft are wrong.
> 
> ...


Life is so easy when you live in a fantasy, huh.  No boundaries, no anchor, no problem.  Just drift and go wherever the winds of change blow.....until you end up at the end and eternity is staring you in the face.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> 1. It was never our idea. It was how that stupid law was written,.
> 
> 2. Hey, money is money. Why shouldn't women get a whack at the pot?



They totally should.  Just don't whine when someone else games the system.  

If I thought that any of these trans athlete's were faking it, I'd be the first one to object.  If you are so committed you are willing to get your balls chopped off, more power to you, man...er... woman... whatever.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> She got more votes than Trump did.



Yes, she did.  And if we weren't using the worst idea of Dead Slave Rapists to pick presidents, that should have been the end of the matter. 



BS Filter said:


> Life is so easy when you live in a fantasy, huh.



Um, okay... the fantasy is that there's an imaginary fairy in the sky who cares about you.  

But without invoking God, tell me why Gay Marriage is bad. 

GO!


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Life is so easy when you live in a fantasy, huh.  No boundaries, no anchor, no problem.  Just drift and go wherever the winds of change blow.....until you end up at the end and eternity is staring you in the face.




And do whatever you want to whoever you want, never having to worry about being held accountable for your actions...that is the main lure for the atheists....


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> he democrat party churches in the south supported slavery and segregation..........fixed that for you.



So did the churches, stupid.  In fact, the reason why we have a Southern Baptist Convention at all is because the Baptists split nationally over the subject of Slavery.   There is a Northern Baptist Convention, but you rarely hear about it, because it isn't doing stupid shit.  



2aguy said:


> At the same time, it was churches and religious conservatives who started the movement to end democrat party slavery and segregation...you shitheads always forget that fact....



Except it was the religious conservatives who wanted to keep slavery, dumb ass.   I could fill this thread with religious quotes about why slavery was a good thing by Confederate leaders.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, she did.  And if we weren't using the worst idea of Dead Slave Rapists to pick presidents, that should have been the end of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dipshit.....you vote for the slave rapist party........the democrat party was created by two slave rapists...the democrat party went to war to keep raping their slaves.....and you vote for that party.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So did the churches, stupid.  In fact, the reason why we have a Southern Baptist Convention at all is because the Baptists split nationally over the subject of Slavery.   There is a Northern Baptist Convention, but you rarely hear about it, because it isn't doing stupid shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Except it was the religious conservatives who wanted to keep slavery, dumb ass.   I could fill this thread with religious quotes about why slavery was a good thing by Confederate leaders.




No...shithead...it was the democrat party religious people who wanted to keep slaves....the Republican religious conservatives created the Republican party to end slavery, and they were the ones running the Underground Railroad, and pushing the abolitionist movement....

You can't separate the democrat party from slavery no matter how you try....


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, she did.  And if we weren't using the worst idea of Dead Slave Rapists to pick presidents, that should have been the end of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no God is your idea, not mine.  You don't determine my reality, yet you somehow believe that you have the right to establish it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Life is so easy when you live in a fantasy, huh. No boundaries, no anchor, no problem. Just drift and go wherever the winds of change blow.....until you end up at the end and eternity is staring you in the face.



Okay, some problems with that. 

No matter what religion you belong to, the vast majority of human beings believe in something else.  

So it's kind of fucked up to say that your God is merciful when he's going to burn the majority of people for not beleiving the right things.  

What if you get to heaven and find out the Shinto's are right, and Amaterasu decides to send you to *Yomi-no-kuni?  Man, wouldn't you feel stupid at that point. *




2aguy said:


> And do whatever you want to whoever you want, never having to worry about being held accountable for your actions...that is the main lure for the atheists....



Or realizing that most people are pretty good judges of what is right or wrong without beleiving in a sky pixie. 

Now, don't get me wrong, if the only thing that is keeping your homicidal ass from taking one of your 45 guns and going on an expression of Second Amendment rights at a theater, is your belief your Sky Pixie will punish you for it, by all means, keep believing that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No...shithead...it was the democrat party religious people who wanted to keep slaves....the Republican religious conservatives created the Republican party to end slavery, and they were the ones running the Underground Railroad, and pushing the abolitionist movement....



What brain dead home school did you learn history in?   Lincoln himself said his goal was not to end slavery.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, some problems with that.
> 
> No matter what religion you belong to, the vast majority of human beings believe in something else.
> 
> ...




And sadly, you and the other atheists and your lack of belief in God, allowed you and your fellow travelors to murder close to 200 million innocent men, women and children since 1917....the modern period........


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What brain dead home school did you learn history in?   Lincoln himself said his goal was not to end slavery.




He was one man,the President who had to govern over the free states and the democrat party slave states..... the Republican party, you fucking doofus, was created to end slavery....

The party you vote for, the democrat party was created by two slave owners....

the Republican party?

*he GOP was founded in 1854 by opponents of the Kansas–Nebraska Act, which allowed for the potential expansion of chattel slavery into the western territories.[11] It was simultaneously strengthened by the collapse of the Whig Party, which had previously been one of the two major parties in the country. Upon founding, the Republican party supported economic reform and classical liberalism while opposing the expansion of slavery.[12][13] It consisted of northern Protestants, factory workers, professionals, businessmen, prosperous farmers, and after 1866, former black slaves. The Republican Party had almost no presence in the Southern United States at its inception, but was very successful in the Northern United States, where by 1858 it had enlisted former Whigs and former Free Soil Democrats to form majorities in nearly every Northern state. While both parties adopted pro-business policies in the 19th century, the early GOP was distinguished by its support for the national banking system, the gold standard, railroads, and high tariffs.









						Republican Party (United States) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



*








						Republican Party (United States) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, some problems with that.
> 
> No matter what religion you belong to, the vast majority of human beings believe in something else.
> 
> ...


God isn't going to burn anyone.  Everyone has a choice.  At the end of this life, you will determine where you go.  You will have made your own choice.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> The reason that women's sports exist is the undeniable physical advantages of men. Lia couldn't compete as a man so he competes against women. That is the definition of a loser.



I guess, but doesn't that mean all those women who couldn't compete against men are also "losers"?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> He was one man,the President who had to govern over the free states and the democrat party slave states..... the Republican party, you fucking doofus, was created to end slavery....



And they almost immediately backed away from that in the1860 election.  But the Southern CONSERVATIVE CHRISITANS were having none of that and seceded. 

The problem with the GOP is that it stopped being the party of Lincoln and is not the party of John Wilkes Booth.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Yet none of them walked away in protest.
> 
> Looks like colleges are doing a bang-up job of instilling moral cowardice in their students too.


This is what worries me. They were tricked and betrayed: of course they should have protested.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> God isn't going to burn anyone. Everyone has a choice. At the end of this life, you will determine where you go. You will have made your own choice.



You are avoiding the point.   

If someone is born in the wrong country, and she never heard of Jesus, and was brought up a good Shinto, by your logic, she should burn in hell for all eternity because she 'chose" the wrong sky fairy to worship.  

You see how deranged that sounds?  

Or I go to my favorite one.  Ann Frank is burning in Hell because she never accepted Jesus, but Jeffrey Dahmner went to heaven because his sins were forgiven and he accepted Jesus into his soul.  

That's one fucked up cosmology you gots there, buddy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And sadly, you and the other atheists and your lack of belief in God, allowed you and your fellow travelors to murder close to 200 million innocent men, women and children since 1917....the modern period........



Really? Are we back to "Crazy Bircher Numbers" again?  

Most of the combantants in WWII were religious.   Hitler and Mussolini were Catholics...


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And they almost immediately backed away from that in the1860 election.  But the Southern CONSERVATIVE CHRISITANS were having none of that and seceded.
> 
> The problem with the GOP is that it stopped being the party of Lincoln and is not the party of John Wilkes Booth.


Only a little over 1% of southerners owned slaves, yet you attempt to demonize all Christians as slave owners.  Looks like your entire life is just one big fat lie.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 19, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> View attachment 618245


This explains it all..
The things guys will do to win.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really? Are we back to "Crazy Bircher Numbers" again?
> 
> Most of the combantants in WWII were religious.   Hitler and Mussolini were Catholics...


Where did Hitler attend mass?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really? Are we back to "Crazy Bircher Numbers" again?
> 
> Most of the combantants in WWII were religious.   Hitler and Mussolini were Catholics...




No...they weren't you lying piece of shit....they were socialists....mussolini was a marxist thrown out of the party who  created his own distinct socialist idiocy.....hitler made socialism nationalist instead of internationalist and hated religion...especially Christianity....you moron.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And then you have this insanity....denying a woman was raped because the rapist identifies as female....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's certainly handy that leftists are so self-destructive in their chaos, because shit like that is guaranteed to bring their eventual downfall.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Only a little over 1% of southerners owned slaves, yet you attempt to demonize all Christians as slave owners. Looks like your entire life is just one big fat lie.



Wrong.  Only 1% owned more than 200 slaves.  

The percentage of white southerners who owned slaves was close to 20% and in some states it was as high as 50%. 

chrome-extension://efaidnbmnnnibpcajpcglclefindmkaj/viewer.html?pdfurl=https%3A%2F%2Fsocialequity.duke.edu%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2020%2F08%2F8.10.20.pdf&clen=642225&chunk=true

More to the point, many of the whites who didn't own slaves still fought to preserve it, because they didn't want free blacks competing with them for jobs and women. 



BS Filter said:


> Where did Hitler attend mass?



Why did he need to attend mass?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Only a little over 1% of southerners owned slaves, yet you attempt to demonize all Christians as slave owners.  Looks like your entire life is just one big fat lie.




But the democrat party leadership of the south took the country to war to keep their ability to own slaves...


----------



## Nova78 (Mar 19, 2022)

The guy looks like fucking idiot wearing a woman's bathing suit , got shoulders like a linebacker, he needs his ass kicked, fucking clown, he cant make it in men's sports so he calls himself a woman.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You never turn away allies.....but go ahead....see if you can stop democrats with just women....


I love this because forever and ever amen conservative men have been bad-mouthing women in general as if they didn't need women at all to vote ---- I keep saying, there are more women than men, and we vote more than men do. Hey, maybe we'd be worth some politeness and fewer obscenities?? And fewer anti-women moves? Like anti-abortionism? But it falls on deaf ears, decade after decade.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No...they weren't you lying piece of shit....they were socialists....mussolini was a marxist thrown out of the party who created his own distinct socialist idiocy.....hitler made socialism nationalist instead of internationalist and hated religion...especially Christianity....you moron.



The Church was all in on the Axis side until the Allies marched into Rome, buddy. 

Pius XII was Hitler's Pope.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And they almost immediately backed away from that in the1860 election.  But the Southern CONSERVATIVE CHRISITANS were having none of that and seceded.
> 
> The problem with the GOP is that it stopped being the party of Lincoln and is not the party of John Wilkes Booth.




Moron......Christian conservative, Republicans.....fought to end slavery, it was the democrat party christians who supported slavery.....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really? Are we back to "Crazy Bircher Numbers" again?
> 
> Most of the combantants in WWII were religious.   Hitler and Mussolini were Catholics...



Hitler hated Christianity...you moron....




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2019/04/20/hitler-hated-judaism-he-loathed-christianity-too/


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The Church was all in on the Axis side until the Allies marched into Rome, buddy.
> 
> Pius XII was Hitler's Pope.
> 
> ...




At the barrel of a gun......yeah, you socialists love to murder people...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Of course real women are attracted to real men.  The sissies don't care about that because a real woman is not what they're after.



Well, of course that isn't what they're after.  Real women are designed by nature to complement real men; they would run over these sissy boys like a steamroller.  Sissy boys know this, and are terrified of being around real women.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Heck, putting a tranny on a WNBA team would probably help the ratings in a train-wreck sort of way.
> 
> Come to think of it, was ANYONE paying attention to women's swimming before Lia Thomas lost her balls?


Sure, the clickbait factor is what it's all about. That's why the prizes for best female athlete of the year are going to men. Because it attracts attention. Trannies like attention --- but the media HAS to get attention, any way it can.


----------



## Bobob (Mar 19, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Oh fucking please!! This is right smack out of the left's playbook! You guys are 100% for giving us shit like this, and you've worked tirelessly to silence any opposition who dare to publicly oppose it.
> 
> "Nothing to do with the American left", yeah right, what a fucking tool!


I have not worked tirelessly at all. I am opposed. GET IT?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The Church was all in on the Axis side until the Allies marched into Rome, buddy.
> 
> Pius XII was Hitler's Pope.
> 
> ...




You socialists can't get past the fact that since 1917 close to if not over 200 million people were murdered by socialist atheists..........


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron......Christian conservative, Republicans.....fought to end slavery, it was the democrat party christians who supported slavery.....



The Republicans weren't a "conservative" party in 1860, doofus.  They were a radical party.  That's why you hear the term "Radical Republicans" in describing poltiics of the era. 

The Churches in the south supported slavery fully.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The Republicans weren't a "conservative" party in 1860, doofus.  They were a radical party.  That's why you hear the term "Radical Republicans" in describing poltiics of the era.
> 
> The Churches in the south supported slavery fully.
> 
> View attachment 618259




Democrat party Christians suppored slavery.....you moron........Republicans fought slavery......you can try your best but you can't change the truth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You socialists can't get past the fact that since 1917 close to if not over 200 million people were murdered by socialist atheists..........



Yeah, because they are bullshit numbers you don't get anywhere near unless you throw in every famine that happened in a socialist country.


----------



## hadit (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, in that case, I think we need a league specifically for pudgy, middle aged men because it's totally unfair to me that guys who are more athletic than I am should have all the NBA endorsements!!!
> 
> No one would care about female athletics if there wasn't a huge bags of money being thrown about by Title IX.


There are leagues specifically for pudgy middle-aged men. You've just never heard about them because they're not televised and you've never looked for them. There's no reason for the NBA to be forced to admit you. And, in fact, if you had a unique talent that made you successful against other NBA players, you could play for an NBA team.

And yes, we know. You keep going on and on about how you don't care about women's sports. Geez, you spend so much time and effort telling everybody you don't care that the only logical conclusion is that you care a great deal (and apparently don't like women very much). If you really didn't care, you know how many comments you would be making? None. I don't care about bowling shoes and if you started threads on them I wouldn't comment. The last thing I'd do is go on each one and tell everyone multiple times that I don't care about them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Democrat party Christians suppored slavery.....you moron........Republicans fought slavery......you can try your best but you can't change the truth.



Yes, LIBERAL REPUBLICANS opposed slavery.  CONSERVATIVE Democrats supported it


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

hadit said:


> And yes, we know. You keep going on and on about how you don't care about women's sports. Geez, you spend so much time and effort telling everybody you don't care that the only logical conclusion is that you care a great deal (and apparently don't like women very much). If you really didn't care, you know how many comments you would be making? None. I don't care about bowling shoes and if you started threads on them I wouldn't comment. The last thing I'd do is go on each one and tell everyone multiple times that I don't care about them.



Actually, I never pass up an opportunity to mock transphobic  bigots like yourself.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, because they are bullshit numbers you don't get anywhere near unless you throw in every famine that happened in a socialist country.




Yeah.....look at you mass murder denier........


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, LIBERAL REPUBLICANS opposed slavery.  CONSERVATIVE Democrats supported it




Moron.......

Tap dance all you want....the truth is it was the "democrat" part of the equation that supported slavery........and you vote for the slave rapist party...


----------



## hadit (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, I never pass up an opportunity to mock transphobic  bigots like yourself.


Oh, hey, wow, I see what you did there. Having completely failed to make your point and being revealed as the intellectually rigor free lightweight you are, you attempted to insult me, hoping to divert from the topic at hand, on which you are on the wrong side of history. Want to try again, now that you know there are leagues that cater to your level of ability? Want to take another stab at insulting women who enjoy competing in sports against other women?


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The thing is, you can not believe in a magic sky fairy and still believe that murder and theft are wrong.
> 
> So- tell me why gay marriage is bad, without relying on God or your ick factor.
> 
> GO.


True; I've even come to an understanding and acceptance of war. (Good thing, huh, since it's nearly men's favorite pastime.)

I refuse to give up the ick factor when talking of homosexuals! The ick factor is primary in all those perverts.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 19, 2022)

Lefties, you dumb shits fucked up and ended up cancelling women.

Just admit you fucked up and fix it.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What brain dead home school did you learn history in?   Lincoln himself said his goal was not to end slavery.


That's the biggest issue about war.

Unintended consequences.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 19, 2022)

Sorry bout that,

1. Women everywhere, should stand up, and say; "Prove you're a women have a baby."
2. Then and only then can you compete as a women.
3. Bring forth a *CHILD*.

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> But the democrat party leadership of the south took the country to war to keep their ability to own slaves...


What nonsense. The South tried very hard to avoid, avoid war!  The South simply wanted to be left alone.

It was the North that attacked. We whipped them good at Bull Run, though -----


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Its a sad deal. I feel sorry for the FEMALES that competed.



One thing good that has come out of it is that more people are talking about NCAA women's swimming than at any point in history.      

And before anyone freaks out and makes bad assumptions, I have let my views be known on the other threads about this





__





						That guy pretending to be a woman that won the ncaa swimmng tournament gets booed.
					

Yeap and people starting to speak out. Then again I will bet most of those speaking out speak out loudly in support of transgenderism.   The left always want it both ways. They are all woke for thee but not for me people. Meaning, until the policies they support effect them, they are unable to...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				









__





						Poll:  What should women do about transdudes in female sports?
					

We all know it's unfair. Transwomen are not women. They're transwomen.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> What nonsense. The South tried very hard to avoid, avoid war!  The South simply wanted to be left alone.
> 
> It was the North that attacked. We whipped them good at Bull Run, though -----




Do you not understand history....the democrats fired the first shots in the war........and they succeeded from the Union as Lincoln was traveling to his inauguration.......

Oh....you went to a public school............


----------



## alang1216 (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Here you go. In honor of you and dancers like you. Now let's see that snappy happy double squat clap and point. It's all in the rhythm and timing.
> 
> Now tell me snappy and happy and yappy, do you really think real women are attracted to you dandy men with all your little feelings and sensitivity or do you think they yearn for real men and they they used to be?
> 
> ...


You'll have to talk to my wife about that.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> What nonsense. The South tried very hard to avoid, avoid war!  The South simply wanted to be left alone.
> 
> It was the North that attacked. We whipped them good at Bull Run, though -----




Here...this might help....

*Fact #4: The Civil War began when Southern troops bombarded Fort Sumter, South Carolina.*

*When the southern states seceded from the Union, war was still not a certainty. Federal forts, barracks, and naval shipyards dotted the southern landscape. Many Regular Army officers clung tenaciously to their posts, rather than surrender their facilities to the growing southern military presence. President Lincoln attempted to resupply these garrisons with food and provisions by sea. The Confederacy learned of Lincoln’s plans and demanded that the forts surrender under threat of force.  When the U.S. soldiers refused, South Carolinians bombarded Fort Sumter in the center of Charleston harbor.  After a 34-hour battle, the soldiers inside the fort surrendered to the Confederates.  Legions of men from north and south rushed to their respective flags in the ensuing patriotic fervor. *









						10 Facts: What Everyone Should Know About the Civil War
					

The Civil War profoundly shaped the United States as we know it today. Nevertheless, the war remains one of the most misunderstood events in American history. Here are ten basic facts you need to know about America's defining struggle.




					www.battlefields.org
				




*On December 20, 1860, a special convention called in South Carolina unanimously passed an ordinance of secession. Mississippi, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, and Louisiana followed in January, and Texas voted to secede on February 1, 1861—still more than a month before Lincoln was actually inaugurated.*










						secession | History, Definition, Crisis, & Facts
					

secession,  in U.S. history, the withdrawal of 11 slave states (states in which slaveholding was legal) from the Union during 1860–61 following the election of Abraham Lincoln as president. Secession precipitated the American Civil War. Secession had a long history in the United States—but as a...



					www.britannica.com


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 19, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> You'll have to talk to my wife about that.


She's probably out shopping eh?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Do you not understand history....the democrats fired the first shots in the war........and they succeeded from the Union as Lincoln was traveling to his inauguration.......
> 
> Oh....you went to a public school............



Seceded.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seceded.




Yeah....didn't want to do the spell check thing.....


----------



## alang1216 (Mar 19, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> She's probably out shopping eh?


She's right here helping to move our son.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 19, 2022)

Feminists protesting Lia Thomas say they are politically homeless: 'Democrats don't care about women'​



> A group of feminists protesting outside the women's NCAA swimming championships told Fox News they have "walked away" from the Democratic Party and believe many others have as well.




Feminists protesting Lia Thomas say they are politically homeless: 'Democrats don't care about women'


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I guess, but doesn't that mean all those women who couldn't compete against men are also "losers"?


That might be the dumbest thing you've ever posted.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 19, 2022)

Got BOOOOOed?

OMG, did IT cry?


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Wrong.  Only 1% owned more than 200 slaves.
> 
> The percentage of white southerners who owned slaves was close to 20% and in some states it was as high as 50%.
> 
> ...


Catholics attend mass.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The Republicans weren't a "conservative" party in 1860, doofus.  They were a radical party.  That's why you hear the term "Radical Republicans" in describing poltiics of the era.
> 
> The Churches in the south supported slavery fully.
> 
> View attachment 618259


Some churches supported slavery, some didn't.  The Supreme Court supported slavery.  It was the law of the land.



JoeB131 said:


> If someone is born in the wrong country, and she never heard of Jesus, and was brought up a good Shinto, by your logic, she should burn in hell for all eternity because she 'chose" the wrong sky fairy to worship.
> 
> You see how deranged that sounds?
> 
> ...


Those are your thoughts, dumb ass.  That's what's fucked up.  You've never really studied the Scriptures.  All you have for a reference are you own polluted thoughts.


----------



## Circe (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Do you not understand history....the democrats fired the first shots in the war........and they succeeded from the Union as Lincoln was traveling to his inauguration.......
> 
> Oh....you went to a public school............


No, you're just wrong generally.

The feds at Ft. Sumpter (I've been there, in a boat) were well warned not to resupply that fort.  The feds ignored that, pretending they still had sovereignty.

South Carolina moved to secede (not "succeeded") the day after Lincoln won his election. Other states followed until seven had gone out before Lincoln was inaugurated. I suppose you just made all that up out of thin air because you never read anything about the Civil War. I think you should look things up before you post them as facts. A lot of people on this forum are well read and educated.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> No, you're just wrong generally.
> 
> The feds at Ft. Sumpter (I've been there, in a boat) were well warned not to resupply that fort.  The feds ignored that, pretending they still had sovereignty.
> 
> South Carolina moved to secede (not "succeeded") the day after Lincoln won his election. Other states followed until seven had gone out before Lincoln was inaugurated. I suppose you just made all that up out of thin air because you never read anything about the Civil War. I think you should look things up before you post them as facts. A lot of people on this forum are well read and educated.




It wasn't the property of the Southern democrats....they fired the first shots...they started the war so they could keep slaves.

A Federal Fort was fired on by Southern democrats........try reading history.....and stop supporting the slave owners.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> God isn't going to burn anyone.  Everyone has a choice.  At the end of this life, you will determine where you go.  You will have made your own choice.



I always liked to believe you go to heaven or you go blank.  Everything turns dark and your thought abilities stop just like you were in surgery.  

I never believed in eternal punishment because punishment is to stop people from doing something wrong again.  Once you're gone, it's way too late for that.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Some churches supported slavery, some didn't.  The Supreme Court supported slavery.  It was the law of the land.
> 
> 
> Those are your thoughts, dumb ass.  That's what's fucked up.  You've never really studied the Scriptures.  All you have for a reference are you own polluted thoughts.




The Justice who wrote the Dredd Scott decision was a democrat........as I imagine the other Justices who voted that way.....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I always liked to believe you go to heaven or you go blank.  Everything turns dark and your thought abilities stop just like you were in surgery.
> 
> I never believed in eternal punishment because punishment is to stop people from doing something wrong again.  Once you're gone, it's way too late for that.




It's funny you bring that up.....went for a colonoscopy and did that thing where I tried to stay concious as they gassed me.........Went in, they put on the gas and the next thing I was in the recovery room......realized that just "going away," wouldn't be so bad........still hoping that there is heaven though.......

Whatever God intends we'll likely find out when we die......


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> No, you're just wrong generally.
> 
> The feds at Ft. Sumpter (I've been there, in a boat) were well warned not to resupply that fort.  The feds ignored that, pretending they still had sovereignty.
> 
> South Carolina moved to secede (not "succeeded") the day after Lincoln won his election. Other states followed until seven had gone out before Lincoln was inaugurated. I suppose you just made all that up out of thin air because you never read anything about the Civil War. I think you should look things up before you post them as facts. A lot of people on this forum are well read and educated.



*A lot of people on this forum are well read and educated.*

Not you, apparently.....a lack of wisdom is also something you suffer from...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Sure it does...  in fact, if you got rid of all the social conservative nonsense that came in starting with Reagan, we'd probably still have a middle class in this country.
> 
> YOU ASSUMPTION IS WITHOUT A BASIS IN FACT.  YOU ARE SPINNING SHIT.
> 
> Uh, yeah, here's the problem with that...  most of the cool athletic stuff actually goes to the dudes.    If it were lucrative, you wouldn't need a carve-out like Title IX to game the system.


YES MOST OF THE COOL ATHLETIC STUFF DOES GO TO THE MALES SO WHY ARE THE FEMALES FORCED TO GIVE UP WHAT THEY GOT TO THE MEN IN DRESSES.  IT DEFEATS THE PURPOSE AND COMMON SENSE.


JoeB131 said:


> Except that there are no "ratings" for women's sports.  17 million people watched the NBA playoffs, but only 213, 000 watched the WNBA playoffs.   Heck, putting a tranny on a WNBA team would probably help the ratings in a train-wreck sort of way.



PUTTING A TRANNY ON THE WOMENS TEAM DOES NOT UP VIEWERSHIP---AND BASKETBALL IS NOT THE ONLY SPORT THAT WOMEN HAVE----IN SOCCER AND WOMENS GOLF, FEMALES HAVE QUIT A LARGE FOLLOWING.   AGAIN GUYS WATCH FEMALE SPORTS USUALLY BECAUSE THEY WANT TO SEE THE WOMEN, NOT MENTALLY ILL GUYS CLAIMING TO BE WOMEN.   LIKE WITH VICTORIA SECRET AND SPORTS ILLUSTRATED, PUTTING TRANNIES ON LOWERS OVERALL VIEWERSHIP.



JoeB131 said:


> Come to think of it, was ANYONE paying attention to women's swimming before Lia Thomas lost her balls?


THE PEOPLE WHO GIVE OUT SCHOLARSHIPS TO WOMEN FOR SWIMMING CERTAINLY WERE--------GIRLS AND WOMEN LOOKING TO WIN SCHOLARSHIP WERE..


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> Yeah, sorry, guys, we're busy doing really important things. We can't bother with those corporate ladders and all that stuff; unless we can't have children or they are grown and we just want to.



It's just a factor that most women take off of work than men for that reason.  It's not because mean white business guys can't stand women working for them.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Some churches supported slavery, some didn't.  The Supreme Court supported slavery.  It was the law of the land.
> 
> 
> Those are your thoughts, dumb ass.  That's what's fucked up.  You've never really studied the Scriptures.  All you have for a reference are you own polluted thoughts.



The 7 Supreme Court Justices on the majority opinion of Dredd Scott were all democrats....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It's just a factor that most women take off of work than men for that reason.  It's not because mean white business guys can't stand women working for them.




Yep.........just when a woman is starting to hit the peak of a career, they tend to stop to have children because their age, and career path collide.......they also take jobs in vastly different fields than men, fields that lower the pay of women in general when you compare them to men........there is no difference when you compare apples to apples, and in some areas, like the pharmacuetical sales sector, women sales reps out perform men.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> They had Catlyn Jenner on Hannity last night. He/she said that he/she would not compete in woman’s sports because of innate biological advantages that still remain.



I can't stand when they have that guy on I don't care how far right he is.  I DVR everything I watch and fast forward through crap like that.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I can't stand when they have that guy on I don't care how far right he is.  I DVR everything I watch and fast forward through crap like that.


I don’t mind him so much. At least he acknowledges that he still has the physical advantages of a male and doesn’t want to unfairly knock women out of sports competitions.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I often feel that poster argues just for the sake of arguing.  They actually think they are playing devil's advocate or some such stupid thing.  This is why that poster is usually in my time-out corner, because like folks who are so invested in just arguing for the hell of it, they generally don't make any sense.



Of course they don't.  you can't make sense out of nonsense.  

So they tell us, leftist voters are more educated than right voters.  If that is the case, it tells you what advanced education robs you of.  

You can't teach logic or common sense.  It's like trying to teach somebody about music or athletics that simply don't have the traits for those kinds of things.  Logic is a gift of sorts that has nothing to do with educational achievements.  Very few leftists have logic which is why they're leftists in the first place.  If we were able to teach logic, that would be the end of the Democrat party.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> It's funny you bring that up.....went for a colonoscopy and did that thing where I tried to stay concious as they gassed me.........Went in, they put on the gas and the next thing I was in the recovery room......realized that just "going away," wouldn't be so bad........still hoping that there is heaven though.......
> 
> Whatever God intends we'll likely find out when we die......



It's one of the reasons I never bought into the religion thing.  I went through primary education in an all Catholic school and learned quite a bit.  A lot of it never made sense to me.  As for my mother and sister they follow the religion to a tee.  I try to screw with their heads by asking religious questions they can't answer because of the way they've been taught to believe, like why would God need to torture and kill his son because of the sins of man?  He's God, he could do anything he wants.  He can forgive every single man and woman just by his own word.  They usually end up by saying it's not our position to question God. 

But speaking of God, I am a true believer.  I didn't find God from the Holy Bible, a book that was rewritten dozens of times by man.  I found God watching nature shows.  The hundreds of things by insects, animals and nature that take place every day and sustain this planet is much more than just dumb luck.  It has to be orchestrated by somebody or something.  

If you look at this planet objectively, and I mean compared to all other planets in the universe, this place is unbelievable and amazing.  We get our energy from a star millions of miles away with no cables, food magically grows out of the ground.  Water magically falls out of the sky usually when needed.  Sex is the most enjoyable feeling in the world which helps populate the planet, and even the reproductive system is truly amazing in that we can create other human beings to replace us when we're gone and expand the species.  We just take this stuff for granted.  I mean, every medication we created comes from the planet earth in some way or form.  Amazing.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It's one of the reasons I never bought into the religion thing.  I went through primary education in an all Catholic school and learned quite a bit.  A lot of it never made sense to me.  As for my mother and sister they follow the religion to a tee.  I try to screw with their heads by asking religious questions they can't answer because of the way they've been taught to believe, like why would God need to torture and kill his son because of the sins of man?  He's God, he could do anything he wants.  He can forgive every single man and woman just by his own word.  They usually end up by saying it's not our position to question God.
> 
> But speaking of God, I am a true believer.  I didn't find God from the Holy Bible, a book that was rewritten dozens of times by man.  I found God watching nature shows.  The hundreds of things by insects, animals and nature that take place every day and sustain this planet is much more than just dumb luck.  It has to be orchestrated by somebody or something.
> 
> If you look at this planet objectively, and I mean compared to all other planets in the universe, this place is unbelievable and amazing.  We get our energy from a star millions of miles away with no cables, food magically grows out of the ground.  Water magically falls out of the sky usually when needed.  Sex is the most enjoyable feeling in the world which helps populate the planet, and even the reproductive system is truly amazing in that we can create other human beings to replace us when we're gone and expand the species.  We just take this stuff for granted.  I mean, every medication we created comes from the planet earth in some way or form.  Amazing.




*If you look at this planet objectively, and I mean compared to all other planets in the universe, this place is unbelievable and amazing.  We get our energy from a star millions of miles away with no cables, food magically grows out of the ground.  Water magically falls out of the sky usually when needed.  Sex is the most enjoyable feeling in the world which helps populate the planet, and even the reproductive system is truly amazing in that we can create other human beings to replace us when we're gone and expand the species.  We just take this stuff for granted.  I mean, every medication we created comes from the planet earth in some way or form.  Amazing.

Great way of explaining it.....for me, I like to listen to Dennis Prager and Andrew Klavan...they really clear up a lot about understanding God...like you, I look at the world and came to the conclusion that it makes too much sense to have been an accident...*


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> ap dance all you want....the truth is it was the "democrat" part of the equation that supported slavery........and you vote for the slave rapist party...



No tap dancing involved, buddy  

Southern conservatives were but one faction in the Democratic party... one that found itself unwelcome after 1964...   and the GOP welcomed these racist twatnoodles with open arms. 



hadit said:


> Oh, hey, wow, I see what you did there. H


I'm glad you are figuring out your transphobia....  It's the first step to getting help. 



Circe said:


> True; I've even come to an understanding and acceptance of war. (Good thing, huh, since it's nearly men's favorite pastime.)
> 
> I refuse to give up the ick factor when talking of homosexuals! The ick factor is primary in all those perverts.



Okay, here's the thing.  There are a lot of sexual practices someone finds "icky".   A lot of which I didn't even know existed until the internet told me about them.  But my basic rule of thumb is, as long as everyone involved is a consenting adult, I just don't have a problem with it.  



MarathonMike said:


> That might be the dumbest thing you've ever posted.



The dumbest thing I post is still better than the smartest thing you repeat off hate radio like you had an original idea. 



BS Filter said:


> Catholics attend mass.


The ones in my family don't. 



BS Filter said:


> Some churches supported slavery, some didn't. The Supreme Court supported slavery. It was the law of the land.



You miss the point entirely, and I'm not sure explaining it again really helps. 

For 1800 years ALL Churches accepted slavery as normal.  And I can point out a ton of bible verses that support slavery as an institution. 

When people started to question it in the 18th century, there were Churches that supported slavery and quoted the bible as proof it was moral.  

Today you won't find a single church that supports slavery.  Everyone agrees it is wrong.  God didn't change his mind, we changed ours.  

for 2000 years, most churches accepted homophobia.  Today, more progressive churches reject it the way they reject slavery or witch burning or child abuse, all endorsed by the Bible. 

Eventually, we will get to the point where the Churches accept gay relationships, and you will see them all playing dumb about their part of homophobia, which history books will look back upon with the scorn they look at slaverholders with.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Bullshit, it has everything to do with the American left, because you guys are the ones who tolerate shit like this. Anyone on my side dares say anything against this, and we are shouted down and silenced. No public person dares say anything, they'll immediately be branded a hater, homophobe, etc.


Well, it doesn’t help your case when you don’t just want to not have them compete with actual women but you want cancel them altogether even passing laws preventing them from getting access to medical care.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> YES MOST OF THE COOL ATHLETIC STUFF DOES GO TO THE MALES SO WHY ARE THE FEMALES FORCED TO GIVE UP WHAT THEY GOT TO THE MEN IN DRESSES. IT DEFEATS THE PURPOSE AND COMMON SENSE.



They don't have to give up anything.  50% of the population is Cis-Gendered female.  0.15% of the population is trans-gendered female.  Statistically, they are far more likely to lose to a cis-gendered woman.  



Turtlesoup said:


> PUTTING A TRANNY ON THE WOMENS TEAM DOES NOT UP VIEWERSHIP---AND BASKETBALL IS NOT THE ONLY SPORT THAT WOMEN HAVE----IN SOCCER AND WOMENS GOLF, FEMALES HAVE QUIT A LARGE FOLLOWING. AGAIN GUYS WATCH FEMALE SPORTS USUALLY BECAUSE THEY WANT TO SEE THE WOMEN, NOT MENTALLY ILL GUYS CLAIMING TO BE WOMEN. LIKE WITH VICTORIA SECRET AND SPORTS ILLUSTRATED, PUTTING TRANNIES ON LOWERS OVERALL VIEWERSHIP.


Um, okay.  Victoria's Secret is about selling hookerwear... sounds to me like they are just going for a niche market.  "Look how well this hides your package, Trans-ladies..."  

Nobody watches female sports.. except maybe women's beach volleyball.  



Turtlesoup said:


> THE PEOPLE WHO GIVE OUT SCHOLARSHIPS TO WOMEN FOR SWIMMING CERTAINLY WERE--------GIRLS AND WOMEN LOOKING TO WIN SCHOLARSHIP WERE..



So again, the only reason why these "sports" exist is because there's are bag loads of Title IX money lying around, that someone who isn't terribly athletic ends up paying for.  

Here's what they should do if they really want a scholarship.  Do what I did.   Join the military.  I paid for mine going part time in the National Guard, and it was kind of awesome.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It's one of the reasons I never bought into the religion thing. I went through primary education in an all Catholic school and learned quite a bit. A lot of it never made sense to me. As for my mother and sister they follow the religion to a tee. I try to screw with their heads by asking religious questions they can't answer because of the way they've been taught to believe, like why would God need to torture and kill his son because of the sins of man? He's God, he could do anything he wants. He can forgive every single man and woman just by his own word. They usually end up by saying it's not our position to question God.



Well since God is his own son, or Jesus is his own father (just go with it), I don't have a big problem with that part of the story. 

The problem I had with it was why God needed to drown every baby in the world because their parents made choices God didn't like after he gave them free will.  

When I asked some frustrated old lesbian in a habit, Sr. Mary Butch replied, "They were wicked babies!  Wicked!!!" and that's when little Joey started on his long path to not believing in any of this bullshit. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> If you look at this planet objectively, and I mean compared to all other planets in the universe, this place is unbelievable and amazing. We get our energy from a star millions of miles away with no cables, food magically grows out of the ground. Water magically falls out of the sky usually when needed. Sex is the most enjoyable feeling in the world which helps populate the planet, and even the reproductive system is truly amazing in that we can create other human beings to replace us when we're gone and expand the species. We just take this stuff for granted. I mean, every medication we created comes from the planet earth in some way or form. Amazing.



Works on the assumption that life exists here and only here...   

The existence of life does not mean there is a magic fairy in the sky responsible for it all.  

But let's say creation has a divine author.  

Why does it necessarily have to be Jehovah/Yahweh/Jesus?  Why couldn't it be Allah. Or Krishna?  Or Amaterasu?


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No tap dancing involved, buddy
> 
> Southern conservatives were but one faction in the Democratic party... one that found itself unwelcome after 1964...   and the GOP welcomed these racist twatnoodles with open arms.
> 
> ...


So Hitler wasn't a church goer. Your lie about Hitler and Mussolini being Christians is noted.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No tap dancing involved, buddy
> 
> Southern conservatives were but one faction in the Democratic party... one that found itself unwelcome after 1964...   and the GOP welcomed these racist twatnoodles with open arms.
> 
> ...


No, you can't point to any Bible verses that support slavery.  Slavery is not the will of God, but you go ahead and try.  Go for it.


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well since God is his own son, or Jesus is his own father (just go with it), I don't have a big problem with that part of the story.
> 
> The problem I had with it was why God needed to drown every baby in the world because their parents made choices God didn't like after he gave them free will.
> 
> ...



I never said it couldn't be.  I really don't believe in anything I read from a book without evidence.  That's why I said I believe in a higher being based on how extremely organized and amazing this planet is. Somebody or something would have to control it.  

For instance if somebody said they'd pay you to build a birds nest or bee hive just using the raw materials of this earth, you wouldn't be able to do it.  Yet birds with no instruction do it before they lay their eggs almost to perfection in their first year of life.  These insects and animals are like little computers.  They simply do what they're supposed to do. Earth has oxygen enriched air for life to be present.  It has gravity so you can't float away.  It has a cleaning process to offset pollution caused by volcano's and forest fires.  And look at all the elements of earth that make it possible for man to survive.  Trees are neat looking, but they provided us with heat to stay warm and cook, plus shelter to keep dangers away.  What would our life be like with no oil?  If anybody thinks oil is only good for making polluting gasoline they don't know much about it.  

As I said in the post you responded to, all elements we use come from this little planet.  The cement or asphalt roads we drive on, ability to create electricity and store it, the steel that we made work saving products out of like backhoes, bulldozers and cranes, it all came from this planet.  And plastic.  Where the hell did that come from?  

Bottom line is these raw materials were put here for a reason. It's why I believe this is the only planet of it's kind, even if we find one that could possibly sustain life.  it wouldn't contain the elements to advance in any way.  So in conclusion there has to be a God, and we were all put here for a reason.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> They don't have to give up anything.  50% of the population is Cis-Gendered female.  0.15% of the population is trans-gendered female.  Statistically, they are far more likely to lose to a cis-gendered woman.
> 
> 
> Um, okay.  Victoria's Secret is about selling hookerwear... sounds to me like they are just going for a niche market.  "Look how well this hides your package, Trans-ladies..."
> ...


You are babbling nonsense-----One male in dress will in most all instances defeat all true females.  The rest is just babbling not even on subject--just babbling to babble.  Women join sports teams like the guys do for sports scholarships---guys in dresses are stealing real women's chances at a scholarship and turning most everybody off of all female sports.   

Tranny guys want to compete--they should do so in their own league of all tranny guys.


----------



## monkrules (Mar 20, 2022)

Lia became such a strong swimmer because she/it had to drag a wanker through the water all these years.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No tap dancing involved, buddy
> 
> Southern conservatives were but one faction in the Democratic party... one that found itself unwelcome after 1964...   and the GOP welcomed these racist twatnoodles with open arms.
> 
> ...




The old, "The Parties switched sides," lie that you guys try to use to cover your actual racism today.......

Again, democrat party members, in their churches, supported slavery.....Republican religious groups supported and fought for the abolition of slavery........


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I never said it couldn't be.  I really don't believe in anything I read from a book without evidence.  That's why I said I believe in a higher being based on how extremely organized and amazing this planet is. Somebody or something would have to control it.
> 
> For instance if somebody said they'd pay you to build a birds nest or bee hive just using the raw materials of this earth, you wouldn't be able to do it.  Yet birds with no instruction do it before they lay their eggs almost to perfection in their first year of life.  These insects and animals are like little computers.  They simply do what they're supposed to do. Earth has oxygen enriched air for life to be present.  It has gravity so you can't float away.  It has a cleaning process to offset pollution caused by volcano's and forest fires.  And look at all the elements of earth that make it possible for man to survive.  Trees are neat looking, but they provided us with heat to stay warm and cook, plus shelter to keep dangers away.  What would our life be like with no oil?  If anybody thinks oil is only good for making polluting gasoline they don't know much about it.
> 
> ...




Yup.................exactly.  Well said.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 20, 2022)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Wonderful news...
> 
> Title IX complaint filed against NCAA over Lia Thomas' participation, win in women's swimming​
> _On Thursday, Concerned Women for America filed a formal complaint with the US Department of Education Office for Civil Rights against the University of Pennsylvania for allowing a biological male who identifies as a woman and goes by the name Lia Thomas to compete on the women’s swim team.
> ...



They haven't filed a lawsuit yet.  They filed a complaint with the Department of Education for failure to comply with Title IX federal law.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No tap dancing involved, buddy
> 
> Southern conservatives were but one faction in the Democratic party... one that found itself unwelcome after 1964...   and the GOP welcomed these racist twatnoodles with open arms.
> 
> ...


The old parties switched sides myth. If it were true then why did the South stay majority Democrat into the 80's ? All of those racist politicians (except for Strom Thurman) stayed in the Democratic party. Why didn't they all switch to Republican ?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> The old parties switched sides myth. If it were true then why did the South stay majority Democrat into the 80's ? All of those racist politicians (except for Strom Thurman) stayed in the Democratic party. Why didn't they all switch to Republican ?




A total of 2 I think became republicans after renouncing their old, racist, democrat party ways.....

The lie about dixie crats changing parties...

*What happened to all those racist Dixiecrats that, according to the progressive narrative, all picked up their tents and moved from the Democratic Party to the Republican Party? Actually, they exist only in the progressive imagination.

This is the world not as it is but as progressives wish it to be. Of all the Dixiecrats who broke away from the Democratic Party in 1948, of all the bigots and segregationists who voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964, I count just two—one in the Senate and one in the House—who switched from Democrat to Republican.

In the Senate, that solitary figure was Strom Thurmond. In the House, Albert Watson. The constellation of racist Dixiecrats includes Senators William Murray, Thomas P. Gore, Spessard Holland, Sam Ervin, Russell Long, Robert Byrd, Richard Russell, Olin Johnston, Lister Hill, John C. Stennis, John Sparkman, John McClellan, James Eastland, Herman Talmadge, Herbert Walters, Harry F. Byrd, George Smathers, Everett Jordan, Allen Ellender, A. Willis Robertson, Al Gore Sr., William Fulbright, Herbert Walters, W. Kerr Scott, and Marion Price Daniels.

The list of Dixiecrat governors includes William H. Murray, Frank Dixon, Fielding Wright, and Benjamin Laney. I don’t have space to include the list of Dixiecrat congressmen and other officials. Suffice to say it is a long list. And from this entire list we count only two defections.

Thus the progressive conventional wisdom that the racist Dixiecrats became Republicans is exposed as a big lie.

The Dixiecrats remained in the Democratic Party for years, in some cases decades. Not once did the Democrats repudiate them or attempt to push them out.


Segregationists like Richard Russell and William Fulbright were lionized in their party throughout their lifetimes, as of course was Robert Byrd, who died in 2010 and was eulogized by leading Democrats and the progressive media.*

The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP › American Greatness
===========


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 20, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It's one of the reasons I never bought into the religion thing.  I went through primary education in an all Catholic school and learned quite a bit.  A lot of it never made sense to me.  As for my mother and sister they follow the religion to a tee.  I try to screw with their heads by asking religious questions they can't answer because of the way they've been taught to believe, like why would God need to torture and kill his son because of the sins of man?  He's God, he could do anything he wants.  He can forgive every single man and woman just by his own word.  They usually end up by saying it's not our position to question God.
> 
> But speaking of God, I am a true believer.  I didn't find God from the Holy Bible, a book that was rewritten dozens of times by man.  I found God watching nature shows.  The hundreds of things by insects, animals and nature that take place every day and sustain this planet is much more than just dumb luck.  It has to be orchestrated by somebody or something.
> 
> If you look at this planet objectively, and I mean compared to all other planets in the universe, this place is unbelievable and amazing.  We get our energy from a star millions of miles away with no cables, food magically grows out of the ground.  Water magically falls out of the sky usually when needed.  Sex is the most enjoyable feeling in the world which helps populate the planet, and even the reproductive system is truly amazing in that we can create other human beings to replace us when we're gone and expand the species.  We just take this stuff for granted.  I mean, every medication we created comes from the planet earth in some way or form.  Amazing.



God cannot do "anything He wants". He cannot violate his intrinsic qualities.

 God cannot be less than perfectly Holy, perfectly just, or perfectly merciful. To simply "forgive" sin without a penalty is unjust. Think how you would feel if someone sinned against your wife and daughters and the judge just said "it's forgiven, no penalty". 

Right.

A penalty must be paid. But God, in His mercy, didn't want to bar us all from Heaven eternally. So He sent His Son to pay the penalty for us. Thus, justice is done, but God's mercy is extended to us. 

It's too bad that too many Catholics cannot explain the Gospel in simple terms. I don't blame any of your family for this. The extra-Biblical teachings of Catholicism confuse the issues horribly.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 20, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> To the American left, I just want to say you are disgraceful.
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas Wins an N.C.A.A. Swimming Title​With her victory in Atlanta, Thomas, who competes for the University of Pennsylvania, became the first openly transgender woman to win an N.C.A.A. swimming championship.
> ...



NBC photoshopped the heck out of his/her image, and is being roundly mocked for it:


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 20, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> So Hitler wasn't a church goer. Your lie about Hitler and Mussolini being Christians is noted.



Except millions of Italians and German Christians voted for them on their word they were. 

You are engaging in the "No True Scotsman" fallacy. 









						Your logical fallacy is no true scotsman
					

You made what could be called an appeal to purity as a way to dismiss relevant criticisms or flaws of your argument.



					yourlogicalfallacyis.com
				




no true scotsman​You made what could be called an appeal to purity as a way to dismiss relevant criticisms or flaws of your argument.​In this form of faulty reasoning one's belief is rendered unfalsifiable because no matter how compelling the evidence is, one simply shifts the goalposts so that it wouldn't apply to a supposedly 'true' example. This kind of post-rationalization is a way of avoiding valid criticisms of one's argument.

Example: Angus declares that Scotsmen do not put sugar on their porridge, to which Lachlan points out that he is a Scotsman and puts sugar on his porridge. Furious, like a true Scot, Angus yells that no true Scotsman sugars his porridge.



BS Filter said:


> No, you can't point to any Bible verses that support slavery. Slavery is not the will of God, but you go ahead and try. Go for it.



Ephesians 6:5 ESV / 5,969 helpful votes​Slaves, obey your earthly masters with fear and trembling, with a sincere heart, as you would Christ,
​Leviticus 25:44-46 ESV / 5,334 helpful votes​As for your male and female slaves whom you may have: you may buy male and female slaves from among the nations that are around you. You may also buy from among the strangers who sojourn with you and their clans that are with you, who have been born in your land, and they may be your property. You may bequeath them to your sons after you to inherit as a possession forever. You may make slaves of them, but over your brothers the people of Israel you shall not rule, one over another ruthlessly.
​Exodus 21:20-21 ESV / 5,137 helpful votes​“When a man strikes his slave, male or female, with a rod and the slave dies under his hand, he shall be avenged. But if the slave survives a day or two, he is not to be avenged, for the slave is his money.
Titus 2:9-10 ESV / 4,766 helpful votes​Slaves are to be submissive to their own masters in everything; they are to be well-pleasing, not argumentative, not pilfering, but showing all good faith, so that in everything they may adorn the doctrine of God our Savior.
1 Peter 2:18 ESV / 4,679 helpful votes​Servants, be subject to your masters with all respect, not only to the good and gentle but also to the unjust.
Philemon 1:16 ESV / 4,386 helpful votes​No longer as a slave but more than a slave, as a beloved brother—especially to me, but how much more to you, both in the flesh and in the Lord.
Exodus 21:26-27 ESV / 3,918 helpful votes​“When a man strikes the eye of his slave, male or female, and destroys it, he shall let the slave go free because of his eye. If he knocks out the tooth of his slave, male or female, he shall let the slave go free because of his tooth.
​
Exodus 21:1-36 ESV / 3,610 helpful votes​“Now these are the rules that you shall set before them. When you buy a Hebrew slave, he shall serve six years, and in the seventh he shall go out free, for nothing. If he comes in single, he shall go out single; if he comes in married, then his wife shall go out with him. If his master gives him a wife and she bears him sons or daughters, the wife and her children shall be her master's, and he shall go out alone. But if the slave plainly says, ‘I love my master, my wife, and my children; I will not go out free,’ ...
​

1 Timothy 6:1-2 ESV / 3,067 helpful votes​Let all who are under a yoke as slaves regard their own masters as worthy of all honor, so that the name of God and the teaching may not be reviled. Those who have believing masters must not be disrespectful on the ground that they are brothers; rather they must serve all the better since those who benefit by their good service are believers and beloved. Teach and urge these things.
1 Timothy 1:10 ESV / 2,908 helpful votes​The sexually immoral, men who practice homosexuality, enslavers, liars, perjurers, and whatever else is contrary to sound doctrine,
Colossians 3:22 ESV / 2,757 helpful votes​Slaves, obey in everything those who are your earthly masters, not by way of eye-service, as people-pleasers, but with sincerity of heart, fearing the Lord.
1 Corinthians 7:21 ESV / 2,721 helpful votes​Were you a slave when called? Do not be concerned about it. (But if you can gain your freedom, avail yourself of the opportunity.)
Exodus 21:2-6 ESV / 2,653 helpful votes​When you buy a Hebrew slave, he shall serve six years, and in the seventh he shall go out free, for nothing. If he comes in single, he shall go out single; if he comes in married, then his wife shall go out with him. If his master gives him a wife and she bears him sons or daughters, the wife and her children shall be her master's, and he shall go out alone. But if the slave plainly says, ‘I love my master, my wife, and my children; I will not go out free,’ then his master shall bring him to God, and he shall bring him to the door or the doorpost. And his master shall bore his ear through with an awl, and he shall be his slave forever.
​
Ephesians 6:5-9 ESV / 2,448 helpful votes​Slaves, obey your earthly masters with fear and trembling, with a sincere heart, as you would Christ, not by the way of eye-service, as people-pleasers, but as servants of Christ, doing the will of God from the heart, rendering service with a good will as to the Lord and not to man, knowing that whatever good anyone does, this he will receive back from the Lord, whether he is a slave or free. Masters, do the same to them, and stop your threatening, knowing that he who is both their Master and yours is in heaven, and that there is no partiality with him.
​
Exodus 21:7-11 ESV / 2,382 helpful votes​“When a man sells his daughter as a slave, she shall not go out as the male slaves do. If she does not please her master, who has designated her for himself, then he shall let her be redeemed. He shall have no right to sell her to a foreign people, since he has broken faith with her. If he designates her for his son, he shall deal with her as with a daughter. If he takes another wife to himself, he shall not diminish her food, her clothing, or her marital rights. And if he does not do these three things for her, she shall go out for nothing, without payment of money.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 20, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> God cannot do "anything He wants". He cannot violate his intrinsic qualities.
> 
> God cannot be less than perfectly Holy, perfectly just, or perfectly merciful. To simply "forgive" sin without a penalty is unjust. Think how you would feel if someone sinned against your wife and daughters and the judge just said "it's forgiven, no penalty".



This kind of sounds like Tricky Dick's excuse for Watergate.  When the President does it, it's not illegal.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 20, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> For instance if somebody said they'd pay you to build a birds nest or bee hive just using the raw materials of this earth, you wouldn't be able to do it. Yet birds with no instruction do it before they lay their eggs almost to perfection in their first year of life. These insects and animals are like little computers. They simply do what they're supposed to do. Earth has oxygen enriched air for life to be present. It has gravity so you can't float away. It has a cleaning process to offset pollution caused by volcano's and forest fires. And look at all the elements of earth that make it possible for man to survive. Trees are neat looking, but they provided us with heat to stay warm and cook, plus shelter to keep dangers away. What would our life be like with no oil? If anybody thinks oil is only good for making polluting gasoline they don't know much about it.



Again, billions of years of evolution and natural selection.  The birds who instintively knew how to build nests survived, the ones who didn't lost their eggs. 

Birds evolved from dinosaurs, and we know from the fossil record that the dinosaurs put their eggs into nests.  This really isn't complicated and requires no magic sky fairies. 

So God created petroleum from millions of years of fossils so we could wipe the planet out in a few hundred years?  Brilliant!!!  

I take it back, the Supreme Being isn't Yahweh or Allah.  It's Loki.  







Ray From Cleveland said:


> As I said in the post you responded to, all elements we use come from this little planet. The cement or asphalt roads we drive on, ability to create electricity and store it, the steel that we made work saving products out of like backhoes, bulldozers and cranes, it all came from this planet. And plastic. Where the hell did that come from?



Elements are naturally occurring throughout the universe.  You'd find those elements on any other planet in the universe.  Maybe not in the same proportions.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 20, 2022)

Seems that having once been a man is of limited usefulness even in an event like swimming.









						Thomas places 8th in 100-yard freestyle final
					

Penn swimmer Lia Thomas, the first transgender athlete to win a Division I national championship, ended her colligiate swimming career with an 8th place finish in the 100-yard freestyle final.




					www.espn.com
				




5th in the 200 and 8th in the 100.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 20, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Seems that having once been a man is of limited usefulness even in an event like swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once a man always a man.  You can no more change from being a man into a woman than you can being a fire hydrant by painting yourself red.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Elements are naturally occurring throughout the universe. You'd find those elements on any other planet in the universe. Maybe not in the same proportions.



What's the name of that planet?  All you find is different kinds of rocks anywhere else.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 20, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> God cannot do "anything He wants". He cannot violate his intrinsic qualities.
> 
> God cannot be less than perfectly Holy, perfectly just, or perfectly merciful. To simply "forgive" sin without a penalty is unjust. Think how you would feel if someone sinned against your wife and daughters and the judge just said "it's forgiven, no penalty".
> 
> ...



It still doesn't make any sense.  What you're saying is God had to punish himself for the sins of man, but it's God that makes the rules.  He didn't have to punish anybody.  When you're the one who makes the rules, yes, you can do anything you want.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, billions of years of evolution and natural selection.  The birds who instintively knew how to build nests survived, the ones who didn't lost their eggs.
> 
> Birds evolved from dinosaurs, and we know from the fossil record that the dinosaurs put their eggs into nests.  This really isn't complicated and requires no magic sky fairies.
> 
> ...


Show me in those Bible verses where it says slavery is the will of God.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So God created petroleum from millions of years of fossils so we could wipe the planet out in a few hundred years? Brilliant!!!


Hydrocarbons came with the creation of this planet. Like water. It's just there, like it is on other worlds









						Titan Has More Oil Than Earth
					

Saturn's moon Titan has hundreds of times all the known oil on Earth.




					www.space.com


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 20, 2022)

Should be an asterisk

* had a dangly bit


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> To the American left, I just want to say you are disgraceful.
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas Wins an N.C.A.A. Swimming Title​With her victory in Atlanta, Thomas, who competes for the University of Pennsylvania, became the first openly transgender woman to win an N.C.A.A. swimming championship.
> ...




The problem for women is this.......

In order to compete now, schools will need their own "Dude looks like a ladies."   They won't be able to compete with just biological women, so they will begin to recruit "Dudes who look like ladies," for their teams, making it even harder for women to find places on the teams.......


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> Hydrocarbons came with the creation of this planet. Like water. It's just there, like it is on other worlds
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The atheists are funny...........the truth is in front of them and they just can't see it...

Meanwhile, their atheism leads to mass murder and slavery, yet they claim to be the enlightened ones....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> The left HATES women (or as they call them, "bleeders").




The left hates women because they are the key to families....in the past, women raised the next generation of human beings....the left hates this, and they need to destroy women so they can control the raising of children...

Women protect their children, they are in the way of the left grooming their children for sex and servitude....


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 20, 2022)

Can we please discuss which is funnier?

The gay beta cuck ranked 462nd competing fellow dudes and so then pretends to be a lady in order win a sport.....


Or

Or the intolerant loud mouth pathetic feminists and leftists cheering it on as HE simultaneously destroys everything they supposedly stand for.

Considering how they of course resort to the woke for thee but not for me when this like every other thing they stand for blows up in their pathetic faces, I will still pick the second one as the funnier one. 

Although the first part on how HE tanked 462nd competing against fellow dudes. THEN HE DECIDED TO GO ALL BLACK FACE, oooops, people faking that offends those same pathetic stupid leftists on behalf of their globalist massas.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Can we please discuss which is funnier?
> 
> The gay beta cuck ranked 462nd competing fellow dudes and so then pretends to be a lady in order win a sport.....
> 
> ...




You know how funny this is?  The left screech like banshees about "Cultural appropriation" but cheer on this dude looks like a lady.........that is funny....

They will destroy a woman who has a restaurant who makes traditional Mexican food...something she learned by actually travelling to Mexico to learn how to make the food, because she is white.....and then cheer on the dude looks like a lady.......

The left are fucking insane......


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You know how funny this is?  The left screech like banshees about "Cultural appropriation" but cheer on this dude looks like a lady.........that is funny....
> 
> They will destroy a woman who has a restaurant who makes traditional Mexican food...something she learned by actually travelling to Mexico to learn how to make the food, because she is white.....and then cheer on the dude looks like a lady.......
> 
> The left are fucking insane......


They are either the monkeys on the strings or those pulling the monkeys on the strings. All of the ones that post here are the monkeys on the strings. Especially posters like Superbadbrutha.


----------



## Circe (Mar 20, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Well, it doesn’t help your case when you don’t just want to not have them compete with actual women but you want cancel them altogether even passing laws preventing them from getting access to medical care.


I don't see why ANYone would want to prevent transvestites from getting real medical care, like for asthma or pneumonia. But so often this "preventing access to medical care" phrase is a slip-slide fake to describe laws to prevent doctors mutilating the sexual parts and hormones of children and others. Preventing mutilation by doctors is not the same thing as not having access to normal medical care! Which of course they do.

I think all doctors who mutilate normals should be instantly defrocked, or whatever the medical association term is.


----------



## Circe (Mar 20, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Seems that having once been a man is of limited usefulness even in an event like swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't imagine much of this is about SWIMMING. Mutilating himself and pretending he's a woman is great for getting attention. At least in this degenerate time.


----------



## Circe (Mar 20, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Once a man always a man.  You can no more change from being a man into a woman than you can being a fire hydrant by painting yourself red.


There's people here I wish would imitate a fire hydrant.

I've got a dog who wants to meet them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 20, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Show me in those Bible verses where it says slavery is the will of God.



Holy shit, seriously!  I Just listed a bunch of them.  Look, man, I realize you need to believe your savage deity wasn't so savage in the oldy days, but he was a savage sky pixie imagined by savages.   



Circe said:


> I don't imagine much of this is about SWIMMING. Mutilating himself and pretending he's a woman is great for getting attention. At least in this degenerate time.



Every generation thought it was degenerate and had bad morals... usually because the prudes say so. 

I was watching a documentary last night on the Comic Book panic of the 1950's...  Where supposedly serious people thought reading Batman comics would make your kid gay. 






The thing is there have always been trans people.  In Ancient Japan, they were considered a third gender known as the Wakashu... It was only after they encountered westerners they thought this was something bad. .


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The problem for women is this.......
> 
> In order to compete now, schools will need their own "Dude looks like a ladies." They won't be able to compete with just biological women, so they will begin to recruit "Dudes who look like ladies," for their teams, making it even harder for women to find places on the teams.......



I don't think that there's a cisgender male who is going to dress up like a girl to win a trophy or even a scholarship, do you? 

So what's your price?  How much money would it take for you to dress like a lady and let us cut off your wiener?  

Anyone who declaring themselves trans is doing so knowing damned well that it will have an impact on their lives.


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You know how funny this is? The left screech like banshees about "Cultural appropriation" but cheer on this dude looks like a lady



He looks like a lady?  To me he looks like a freak with makeup on.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The problem for women is this.......
> 
> In order to compete now, schools will need their own "Dude looks like a ladies."   They won't be able to compete with just biological women, so they will begin to recruit "Dudes who look like ladies," for their teams, making it even harder for women to find places on the teams.......



Women's sports is not all that popular in the first place.  Females who have the ability to be in sports are about the only people watching the events.  Once you start putting enough weirdos in the mix, they will lose interest and switch to another channel.  The woman and girls will give up their aspirations of being a female athlete and the competitions will disappear.  Then sports will be dominated by males only.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Holy shit, seriously!  I Just listed a bunch of them.  Look, man, I realize you need to believe your savage deity wasn't so savage in the oldy days, but he was a savage sky pixie imagined by savages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because something is mentioned in the Bible doesn't mean it's the will of God.  You're an idiot.  Life is really hard, huh.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 20, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Just because something is mentioned in the Bible doesn't mean it's the will of God.  You're an idiot.  Life is really hard, huh.



And just because he believes he's "so much more civilized that savages of older times" doesn't mean he is.

I'm always amused by people - using that term loosely - like Joe who want to judge God for not being moral enough according to their standard, especially when they ALSO want to insist He doesn't exist.  Except if he doesn't exist, there's no moral standard to judge Him by at all, and if He does exist, He IS the moral standard by definition.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 20, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> And just because he believes he's "so much more civilized that savages of older times" doesn't mean he is.
> 
> I'm always amused by people - using that term loosely - like Joe who want to judge God for not being moral enough according to their standard, especially when they ALSO want to insist He doesn't exist.  Except if he doesn't exist, there's no moral standard to judge Him by at all, and if He does exist, He IS the moral standard by definition.


He's deranged.  Happens to people who reject God and become their own God.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 20, 2022)

OUTKICK EXCLUSIVE: SECOND FEMALE PENN SWIMMER STEPS FORWARD, DESCRIBES TEAMMATES IN TEARS​


Even after a Wednesday team meeting where a source says Penn administration “strongly advised” its swimmers to avoid talking to the media about the situation surrounding transgender Penn swimmer Lia Thomas, a second female Penn swimmer has stepped forward to speak out via an exclusive interview with OutKick.

The second female Penn swimmer to speak out, who was granted anonymity due to what is viewed as threats from the university, activists, and the political climate, wants people to know that Penn swimmers are “angry” over the lack of fairness in the sport as Lia Thomas destroys the record books and brings fellow teammates to tears.

*The second Penn swimmer to come forward was at the University of Akron Zippy Invitational where she watched Lia Thomas beat fellow teammate Anna Kalandadze by 38 seconds in the 1650 freestyle. OutKick’s source described Penn swimmers on the Akron pool deck as upset and crying, knowing they were going to be demolished by Thomas.

“They feel so discouraged because no matter how much work they put in it, they’re going to lose. Usually, they can get behind the blocks and know they out-trained all their competitors and they’re going to win and give it all they’ve got,” the source said.*

“Now they’re having to go behind the blocks knowing no matter what, they do not have the chance to win. I think that it’s really getting to everyone.”

After just five meets and the Akron Invitational, Thomas has not just destroyed opponents. The Penn freestyle records are being rewritten by a swimmer who was second-team All-Ivy league in 2018-19 — as a male.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 20, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Women's sports is not all that popular in the first place. Females who have the ability to be in sports are about the only people watching the events. Once you start putting enough weirdos in the mix, they will lose interest and switch to another channel. The woman and girls will give up their aspirations of being a female athlete and the competitions will disappear. Then sports will be dominated by males only.



Or. 

A few Trannies will compete in a few sports. 
It might get a little attention in a Train Wreck sort of way. (Who cared about women's swimming before we heard of Lia Thomas?)
Then we'll go back to ignoring it. 
Girl Athlete's will go back to scamming some of that sweet, sweet Title IX money that the other 98% of kids who don't get Athletic scholarships end up paying for. 




BS Filter said:


> Just because something is mentioned in the Bible doesn't mean it's the will of God. You're an idiot. Life is really hard, huh.



NO, but when the words are put in the mouths of Moses and the Disciples of Jesus, that's pretty much an endorsement by "God".


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 20, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> And just because he believes he's "so much more civilized that savages of older times" doesn't mean he is.
> 
> I'm always amused by people - using that term loosely - like Joe who want to judge God for not being moral enough according to their standard, especially when they ALSO want to insist He doesn't exist. Except if he doesn't exist, there's no moral standard to judge Him by at all, and if He does exist, He IS the moral standard by definition.



I think you are kind of confused here.  There is no God to judge, but you can judge the savages who wrote the bible. 

Clearly to us in the 21st century, slavery is savage, witch-burning is savage, fighting genocidal wars is savage.  

But WE decided these things are savage.  God didn't change his mind, we changed ours.  And we try to pretend God was on our side the whole time.  And well, since he's busy with the whole 'not existing" thing,


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or.
> 
> A few Trannies will compete in a few sports.
> It might get a little attention in a Train Wreck sort of way. (Who cared about women's swimming before we heard of Lia Thomas?)
> ...


You don't understand what endorsement means.  When God tells a slave how to act or tells a master how to treat a slave, that isn't an endorsement of slavery.  That was their culture.  God met them where they were just like He does everyone, then people grow in faith and their culture changes as they grow in the knowledge of God's will.  You can't understand that concept because you aren't seeking God's will.  You're blind and deaf to the Holy Spirit.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I think you are kind of confused here.  There is no God to judge, but you can judge the savages who wrote the bible.
> 
> Clearly to us in the 21st century, slavery is savage, witch-burning is savage, fighting genocidal wars is savage.
> 
> But WE decided these things are savage.  God didn't change his mind, we changed ours.  And we try to pretend God was on our side the whole time.  And well, since he's busy with the whole 'not existing" thing,


Yet, the nation was divided on slavery.  Obviously, some people didn't evolve.  Slavery still exists in the world.  You're the only one here confused.  How do you explain the Christians who worked the underground railroad?


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 20, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> It's always been Bruce unless you're a far left nut. But glad you caught up


Of course it has always been Bruce. Now we need to admit it as a people ans quit this nonsense


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, noes, the effeminate man is beating the mannish women! It's chaos, I tell you, chaos.
> 
> If this is the worst thing we have to worry about, our lives are pretty good.  Was it only two years ago we had recession, riots and plague?


Those were the good old days now we have WWIII gas like $23 bucks a gallon and a big mac $89 bucks


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 20, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You don't understand what endorsement means. When God tells a slave how to act or tells a master how to treat a slave, that isn't an endorsement of slavery. That was their culture. God met them where they were just like He does everyone, then people grow in faith and their culture changes as they grow in the knowledge of God's will. You can't understand that concept because you aren't seeking God's will. You're blind and deaf to the Holy Spirit.



Um, it's God.  God is talking directly to Moses or Jesus.  If God thinks slavery is wrong, he should straight up say, "Slavery is wrong".  You know the kind of way he says gay sex and eating shellfish is wrong.  Come on, the OT is full of silly rules from God, and severe penalties for violating them, like the man who gathered sticks on the sabbath being stoned to death. 

_Numbers 16:32 Now while the children of Israel were in the wilderness, they found a man gathering sticks on the Sabbath day. 33 And those who found him gathering sticks brought him to Moses and Aaron, and to all the congregation. 34 They put him under guard, because it had not been explained what should be done to him.

35 Then the Lord said to Moses, “The man must surely be put to death; all the congregation shall stone him with stones outside the camp.” 36 So, as the Lord commanded Moses, all the congregation brought him outside the camp and stoned him with stones, and he died._

Now, you think that after God's people just made an escape from slavery in Egypt, and God and Moses were rapping on a daily basis, you think that God would say something like, "Hey, Moe, you know, Slavery is actually kind of a bad thing!" 



BS Filter said:


> Yet, the nation was divided on slavery. Obviously, some people didn't evolve. Slavery still exists in the world. You're the only one here confused. How do you explain the Christians who worked the underground railroad?



I don't have to.  The fact is, the Confederates felt completely comfortable whipping on their bibles and pointing to the verses I quoted and said slavery was fine.  It should not have taken 1800 years for Christians to figure out Slavery was bad. 



Wyatt earp said:


> Those were the good old days now we have WWIII gas like $23 bucks a gallon and a big mac $89 bucks


Put down the bottle.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, it's God.  God is talking directly to Moses or Jesus.  If God thinks slavery is wrong, he should straight up say, "Slavery is wrong".  You know the kind of way he says gay sex and eating shellfish is wrong.  Come on, the OT is full of silly rules from God, and severe penalties for violating them, like the man who gathered sticks on the sabbath being stoned to death.
> 
> _Numbers 16:32 Now while the children of Israel were in the wilderness, they found a man gathering sticks on the Sabbath day. 33 And those who found him gathering sticks brought him to Moses and Aaron, and to all the congregation. 34 They put him under guard, because it had not been explained what should be done to him.
> 
> ...


Yes, you have to explain who the people were that ran the underground railroad.  Go ahead.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> A few Trannies will compete in a few sports.
> It might get a little attention in a Train Wreck sort of way. (Who cared about women's swimming before we heard of Lia Thomas?)
> Then we'll go back to ignoring it.
> Girl Athlete's will go back to scamming some of that sweet, sweet Title IX money that the other 98% of kids who don't get Athletic scholarships end up paying for.



If you're a girl that may have to compete against a weirdo in high heels, what's the point?  Might as well stay home which is what most females will do if this stupidity becomes wide spread.  

I used to be in a dart league at our local bar.  The darting association had different leagues depending on your abilities.  It would make no sense for our team to play against a dart team in a higher league.  Those guys could do more with six darts than anybody on our team could do with twelve.  They would beat us before we even got warmed up.  In fact many sports have different leagues as well. Baseball players don't march into the pros until they've played for the minor league for a while, and some in the minor league never get good enough to get into the majors.  Boxing is segregated by weight.  That's why you don't see a light weight boxer compete against a heavy weight boxer.  

In sports people compete against others in their own category.  I don't care what a guy does to himself, he will always be a guy.  He will always be "out of his league" competing against real women.  

It's like I've always said,  you can't be a true leftist unless you're ruining good things for other people.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 21, 2022)

Thomas just finished dead last. Must have been humiliating, beaten out by a bunch of women. 









						Lia Thomas finishes last place in the 100-yard freestyle final at NCAA championships
					

Lia Thomas, a transgender swimmer from the University of Pennsylvania whose participation on the women’s team sparked national headlines this season, finished last place in the 100-yard freestyle final at the NCAA women’s swimming championships in Georgia on Saturday night.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> If God thinks slavery is wrong, *he should ...*


THIS is what gets me about the left.

"Puny human"


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 21, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Yes, you have to explain who the people were that ran the underground railroad. Go ahead.



Nope, I don't have to at all.  Because they weren't that big of a deal.   

There were four million slaves in the US in 1860.  Maybe, tops, 100,000 people escaped through the underground railroad.   

This was a case of Christians going along with evil and mostly ignoring it because God said it was just fine.  

Thankfully, God didn't change his mind, so we changed ours. 

Just like we are changing our minds on homophobia.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Mar 21, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Its a sad deal. I feel sorry for the FEMALES that competed.


Fuck em ! They  get what they vote for.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 21, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> If you're a girl that may have to compete against a weirdo in high heels, what's the point? Might as well stay home which is what most females will do if this stupidity becomes wide spread.



Actually, they'll be competing against men their entire lives for jobs and opportunities, and life won't always be fair.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> I used to be in a dart league at our local bar. The darting association had different leagues depending on your abilities. It would make no sense for our team to play against a dart team in a higher league. Those guys could do more with six darts than anybody on our team could do with twelve. They would beat us before we even got warmed up. In fact many sports have different leagues as well. Baseball players don't march into the pros until they've played for the minor league for a while, and some in the minor league never get good enough to get into the majors. Boxing is segregated by weight. That's why you don't see a light weight boxer compete against a heavy weight boxer.



Um. Okay. completely irrelevant to the point, but do go on.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> It's like I've always said, you can't be a true leftist unless you're ruining good things for other people.



Okay, let's look at this statement.  Before the 1970's, there were almost no women's athletics in College.  Why? No one was really interested in them.  The colleges gave out big fat juicy scholarships to men because they could get a return on investment on some of that. = i.e. ticket sales, merchandising, etc.  

Then some feminists agitated for Title IX, and suddenly, all the colleges had to start handing out bags of money for athletics scholarships for girls. Which sounds great, except those scholarships were paid for by students who worked their way through college with minimum wage jobs like I did, so maybe not so much.  But it did what it was supposed to do, it got girls into athletics.   So there wouldn't have been a "good thing" to ruin if it weren't for liberals to start with. 

Not that a few trans women in sports would actually ruin much of anything.  Transgender women are only .15% of the population, compared to the 49.85% who are cisgendered women.  Statistically, if you are going to be beaten out for that sweet, sweet scholarship money, it's going to be by another woman who was born that way.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 21, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> THIS is what gets me about the left.
> 
> "Puny human"



Wow, I find it hilarious that you God-botherers put up with his abusive behavior without questioning it... 

I guess that's what fear of death does to you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 21, 2022)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Fuck em ! They get what they vote for.



Yes.  They voted for equal pay for equal work.  For the right to control their own bodies. For the right not to be sexually harassed by men in the workplace.  

And maybe they have to tolerate a transgender person once in a while.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 21, 2022)

Context: this woman was talking abour this issue on tiktok.  This reflects the comments she got.  Moral of the story: maybe these leftist women in college are getting exactly what they deserve





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, I find it hilarious that you God-botherers put up with his abusive behavior without questioning it...
> 
> I guess that's what fear of death does to you.


It was the "God botherers" whatever the hell that means, who ended slavery you imbecile


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 21, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> It was the "God botherers" whatever the hell that means, who ended slavery you imbecile



No, it wasn't.  It was actually international pressure.  Slave states that stayed in the union got to keep their slaves.   Emancipation was only a ploy to intimidate the south into surrender.  

Slave-owners pointed to their bibles with all it's verses supporting slavery, and said, "God is on our side."


----------



## Burgermeister (Mar 21, 2022)

It took a man winning it to make most people even aware of the women's NCAA swimming title. 

Just sayin.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, it wasn't.  It was actually international pressure.  Slave states that stayed in the union got to keep their slaves.   Emancipation was only a ploy to intimidate the south into surrender.
> 
> Slave-owners pointed to their bibles with all it's verses supporting slavery, and said, "God is on our side."


Actually….both you and Death Angel are right.

It wasn’t just international pressure.  There were growing abolitionist movements in the US, almost all of which were associated with one church or another.  Most prominant and earliest were the Quakers.  Religion played a role on both sides.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope, I don't have to at all.  Because they weren't that big of a deal.
> 
> There were four million slaves in the US in 1860.  Maybe, tops, 100,000 people escaped through the underground railroad.
> 
> ...


You're a dishonest propaganda parrot.


----------



## Staidhup (Mar 21, 2022)

Moral decay. This is what you get when you embrace politically motivated blind acceptance. Maybe Joe will invite it to the WH for tea.


----------



## hadit (Mar 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No tap dancing involved, buddy
> 
> Southern conservatives were but one faction in the Democratic party... one that found itself unwelcome after 1964...   and the GOP welcomed these racist twatnoodles with open arms.
> 
> ...


Look, we all can see you just don't like women all that much, stop projecting.


----------



## hadit (Mar 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> They don't have to give up anything.  50% of the population is Cis-Gendered female.  0.15% of the population is trans-gendered female.  Statistically, they are far more likely to lose to a cis-gendered woman.
> 
> 
> Um, okay.  Victoria's Secret is about selling hookerwear... sounds to me like they are just going for a niche market.  "Look how well this hides your package, Trans-ladies..."
> ...


And the odds are far greater that they will lose to the biological man in any race he happens to be in. They will lose to biological women if there are no biological men competing against them. Regardless, unless something changes, it will not be long before every sports record is held by a biological man, as a mere handful will be sufficient to defeat all the female players, something your 50's mindset about women should cheer.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, they'll be competing against men their entire lives for jobs and opportunities, and life won't always be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And so what?  My point is that sports have always had different levels and still do today.  When you put somebody superior on a lower level then the game is rigged.  The superior athlete has no real competition.  

So they say Trump lost the married women vote because of his personality.  I hope now that women see who really has the War on Women, because it certainly isn't Republicans.  In fact it was Trump that reversed DumBama's policy to have weirdos in female school athletics.  Let women compete against other women, not compete against guys wearing high heels and makeup.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 21, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Thomas just finished dead last. Must have been humiliating, beaten out by a bunch of women.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm told that it was obvious he was throwing the race, because it wasn't one he particularly cared about and it gave his supporters the fodder they needed for their dishonesty.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> Look, we all can see you just don't like women all that much, stop projecting.



Not at all, I treat racist, homophobic and transphobic women with the same contempt I show racist, homophobic and transphobic men. If you are engaging in hate and discrimination, I have little use for you. 




hadit said:


> And the odds are far greater that they will lose to the biological man in any race he happens to be in. They will lose to biological women if there are no biological men competing against them. Regardless, unless something changes, it will not be long before every sports record is held by a biological man, as a mere handful will be sufficient to defeat all the female players, something your 50's mindset about women should cheer.



Who wins a little plastic trophy is so far down on my list of 'things that are really important" that it barely registers. 

I mean, I know the Plutocrats are running very low on "others" to get dumb white people to hate in fear if all they have left are the transsexuals.  

I can't imagine anything more trivial than sports.   

All the guys who wouldn't be caught dead watching an WNBA game are SUDDENLY horrified that a trans-gal might show up and sports they normally don't care about. 

Simply put, I see ending transphobia and homophobia as the greater good.  Then we can worry about who wins little plastic trophies that get stuck in someone's attic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 21, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> And so what? My point is that sports have always had different levels and still do today. When you put somebody superior on a lower level then the game is rigged. The superior athlete has no real competition.



So what?  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> So they say Trump lost the married women vote because of his personality. I hope now that women see who really has the War on Women, because it certainly isn't Republicans. In fact it was Trump that reversed DumBama's policy to have weirdos in female school athletics. Let women compete against other women, not compete against guys wearing high heels and makeup.



Here's the thing...  

Most women aren't going to compete in sports events.  For the ones who do, their chance of encountering a trans-athlete are a little higher than them running into Bigfoot. 

Most women are going to need contraception, face job discrimination at work, or encounter sexual harassment.  And we all know where the GOP stands on those issues- they want to roll back the clock. 

Trump didn't lose women because of his "personality", he lost them because he puts rapists and troglydytes on the courts and supports laws that actually WILL take women back.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 21, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> I'm told that it was obvious he was throwing the race, because it wasn't one he particularly cared about and it gave his supporters the fodder they needed for their dishonesty.


The only one being dishonest is Thomas himself.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> Most women aren't going to compete in sports events. For the ones who do, their chance of encountering a trans-athlete are a little higher than them running into Bigfoot.
> 
> ...



Oh please, nobody even pays attention to who a President puts on the courts outside the Supreme Court.  Women have daughters in school and out that compete in female athletics.  Even the ones that don't likely disagree with this weirdo competing in their swimming event.  Wait and see.  The next election is right around the corner.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 21, 2022)

scruffy said:


> The only one being dishonest is Thomas himself.



No, all the fools out there cheering him on because "being a woman is just about feeling that you are" are also dishonest.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not at all, I treat racist, homophobic and transphobic women with the same contempt I show racist, homophobic and transphobic men. If you are engaging in hate and discrimination, I have little use for you.


Yet you won't look in the mirror and see the misogynist that's due that contempt. 


JoeB131 said:


> Who wins a little plastic trophy is so far down on my list of 'things that are really important" that it barely registers.
> 
> I mean, I know the Plutocrats are running very low on "others" to get dumb white people to hate in fear if all they have left are the transsexuals.
> 
> ...


Like I've said multiple times, it's obvious you just don't like women all that much.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 22, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Oh please, nobody even pays attention to who a President puts on the courts outside the Supreme Court. Women have daughters in school and out that compete in female athletics. Even the ones that don't likely disagree with this weirdo competing in their swimming event. Wait and see. The next election is right around the corner.



Yes, guy, we know, the midterms are going to be good for you because they are always good for the party out of power.  

Then you guys will do the same shit you always do, remind the country how batshit crazy you are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 22, 2022)

hadit said:


> Yet you won't look in the mirror and see the misogynist that's due that contempt.





hadit said:


> Like I've said multiple times, it's obvious you just don't like women all that much.



I like women just fine.  I just see them as more than baby machines like the right does.  And when they tell me they want 'equality", I take them at their word and treat them equally. 

You want to play lumberjack, hold up your end of the log.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I like women just fine.  I just see them as more than baby machines like the right does.  And when they tell me they want 'equality", I take them at their word and treat them equally.
> 
> You want to play lumberjack, hold up your end of the log.


Which means you don't like or respect women very much. Gotta put those women in their place, I guess. How very 1950's of you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 22, 2022)

hadit said:


> Which means you don't like or respect women very much. Gotta put those women in their place, I guess. How very 1950's of you.


Gee, thinking they are capable of competing with men is thinking they should be in the kitchen?  Huh? 

Look, you religious nuts can't hide your transphobia by pretending you suddenly care about women after trying to take away their rights in areas that actually matter.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 22, 2022)

The disgust Americans are feeling over this shit is going to be a major part of the rejection of liberals coming in November, 2022.  Please, libbies, keep publicizing your "triumphs".


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 22, 2022)

HenryBHough said:


> The disgust Americans are feeling over this shit is going to be a major part of the rejection of liberals coming in November, 2022. Please, libbies, keep publicizing your "triumphs".



Yawn, why do BOTH parties really think Midterms mean all that much?  

The only thing midterms prove is the out of office party will do well, because Americans have the political memory of a Goldfish.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Gee, thinking they are capable of competing with men is thinking they should be in the kitchen?  Huh?
> 
> Look, you religious nuts can't hide your transphobia by pretending you suddenly care about women after trying to take away their rights in areas that actually matter.


You keep deflecting, but the truth is in your posts. You just don't like women all that much. You certainly don't respect them as equals to yourself, with valid opinions of their own and deserving of basic human dignity. No, if a woman falls on hard times and feels that her only recourse is to rent her body out to lecherous men, she's not worth the time of day from you and deserves to be mistreated by society. If she values her daughter and wants her to have a level playing field on which to compete, well she just doesn't count because you don't want to watch women play sports unless you can perv on them. How very 1950's of you.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yawn, why do BOTH parties really think Midterms mean all that much?
> 
> The only thing midterms prove is the out of office party will do well, because Americans have the political memory of a Goldfish.


Sorry to hear that, on your planet, there are no provisions for impeachment of the corrupt.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yawn, why do BOTH parties really think Midterms mean all that much?
> 
> The only thing midterms prove is the out of office party will do well, because Americans have the political memory of a Goldfish.


Setting up the excuses already, I see.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Gee, thinking they are capable of competing with men is thinking they should be in the kitchen?  Huh?
> 
> Look, you religious nuts can't hide your transphobia by pretending you suddenly care about women after trying to take away their rights in areas that actually matter.



What rights might that be?


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> What rights might that be?


You know exactly where he's going with this one. There's only one any of them cares about.


----------



## JoeBlow (Mar 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Is anyone actually watching female athletics?  Because frankly, except for sports like figure skating, most of these women are not pleasant to look at.


So you’re saying that you watch men’s sports because they are pleasant to look at? I hope that you realize that you’re a faggot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 22, 2022)

hadit said:


> You certainly don't respect them as equals to yourself,



I don't respect ANYONE as equals to myself.   Frankly, talking to most of you is like talking to retarded five year olds.  



hadit said:


> No, if a woman falls on hard times and feels that her only recourse is to rent her body out to lecherous men, she's not worth the time of day from you and deserves to be mistreated by society.



IF that's the ONLY thing she can possibly think of, then um, yeah, we've already decided as a society to mistreat her. 

I would be all for legalizing prostitution, regulating it and protecting women - and men - who engage in it.  It's the right wing and the moral prudes who outlaw it on the way to the bordello. 



hadit said:


> If she values her daughter and wants her to have a level playing field on which to compete, well she just doesn't count because you don't want to watch women play sports unless you can perv on them. How very 1950's of you.



Except no one said they couldn't play.. I just don't pretend it would exist at all if the government wasn't mandating and subsidizing it.   But we've decided to put out a system to be gamed, and then complain when someone games it.  



JoeBlow said:


> So you’re saying that you watch men’s sports because they are pleasant to look at? I hope that you realize that you’re a faggot.



I personally don't watch sports at all, but if you actually paid attention, at least in men's sports, something is like.. actually happening.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 22, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> What rights might that be?





hadit said:


> You know exactly where he's going with this one. There's only one any of them cares about.



Actually, there are several. 

The obvious one being the right to choose.  But also the right to get equal pay for equal work, to be protected from sexual harassment in the workplace, you know, shit that Republicans have openly opposed when not putting misogynists like Thomas and Kavanaugh on the court.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, there are several.
> 
> The obvious one being the right to choose.  But also the right to get equal pay for equal work, to be protected from sexual harassment in the workplace, you know, shit that Republicans have openly opposed when not putting misogynists like Thomas and Kavanaugh on the court.


IOW, things they already have. It's already illegal to discriminate on the basis of sex, as well as harassment in the workplace. I keep telling you, this isn't 1954, but you still don't get it.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I don't respect ANYONE as equals to myself.   Frankly, talking to most of you is like talking to retarded five year olds.


And it's clear that you don't recognize those superior to yourself, but that's not our problem.


JoeB131 said:


> IF that's the ONLY thing she can possibly think of, then um, yeah, we've already decided as a society to mistreat her.


Or if she's forced into it, you don't care about that either. All you care about is that she's doing it and that's enough for you to treat her with contempt.


JoeB131 said:


> I would be all for legalizing prostitution, regulating it and protecting women - and men - who engage in it.  It's the right wing and the moral prudes who outlaw it on the way to the bordello.


Nope, it's you who looks down your nose at them.


JoeB131 said:


> Except no one said they couldn't play.. I just don't pretend it would exist at all if the government wasn't mandating and subsidizing it.   But we've decided to put out a system to be gamed, and then complain when someone games it.


We created a system to allow girls and woman a chance to compete in sports, not against biologically superior men, and because you don't like women very much you cheer on guys destroying it.


----------



## JoeBlow (Mar 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I don't respect ANYONE as equals to myself.   Frankly, talking to most of you is like talking to retarded five year olds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only guys who don’t watch sports are gay. So you diss something that you don’t even watch, that’s also very much like a faggot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 22, 2022)

hadit said:


> IOW, things they already have. It's already illegal to discriminate on the basis of sex, as well as harassment in the workplace. I keep telling you, this isn't 1954, but you still don't get it.



Yeah, let's get real here, buddy.  Saying something is the law and actually having it as a policy are two different things.  It's kind of like saying racism doesn't exist. 

Let's look at reality.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 22, 2022)

JoeBlow said:


> The only guys who don’t watch sports are gay.



Or watching grown ass men getting paid millions to play a game is kind of silly. 

I'm too busy actually doing important stuff to watch such shit.

Also, quit hitting on me, you're not my type, "Mr. Blow".  So who do you "Blow"?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 22, 2022)

hadit said:


> Or if she's forced into it, you don't care about that either. All you care about is that she's doing it and that's enough for you to treat her with contempt.



Except no one is forced into it.  Just like no one is forced to be a drug addict.  



hadit said:


> We created a system to allow girls and woman a chance to compete in sports, not against biologically superior men, and because you don't like women very much you cheer on guys destroying it.



If one trans guy is going to "destroy" it, then it wasn't all that much to start with, was it?   It's kind of like the little kid who yells "The Emperor has no clothes".


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, there are several.
> 
> The obvious one being the right to choose. But also the right to get equal pay for equal work, to be protected from sexual harassment in the workplace, you know, shit that Republicans have openly opposed when not putting misogynists like Thomas and Kavanaugh on the court.



Republicans had total control over Trump's first two years, so why haven't we seen the right to choose taken away?  When have Republicans wanted to take the right of equal pay away, or sexual harassment in the workplace? 

I tried to warn you so many times about using lies to make your point, but you don't have the intelligence to take my advice.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 23, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Republicans had total control over Trump's first two years, so why haven't we seen the right to choose taken away? When have Republicans wanted to take the right of equal pay away, or sexual harassment in the workplace?



They put three knuckle draggers on the Supreme Court, and any attempt to take away the right the choose is contingent on overturn Roe v. Wade.  

The Republicans have opposed EVERY attempt to get equal pay or reduce sexual harassment.  They opposed the Lily Ledbetter Act.  They opposed the violence against women act.


----------



## JoeBlow (Mar 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or watching grown ass men getting paid millions to play a game is kind of silly.
> 
> I'm too busy actually doing important stuff to watch such shit.
> 
> Also, quit hitting on me, you're not my type, "Mr. Blow".  So who do you "Blow"?


All you think about is homo stuff, you're a faggot. But you knew that already, didn't you?


----------



## hadit (Mar 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, let's get real here, buddy.  Saying something is the law and actually having it as a policy are two different things.  It's kind of like saying racism doesn't exist.
> 
> Let's look at reality.
> 
> ...


Nice graph, kind of meaningless without context.


----------



## hadit (Mar 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except no one is forced into it.  Just like no one is forced to be a drug addict.


Keep believing that, it might make you feel better at night.


JoeB131 said:


> If one trans guy is going to "destroy" it, then it wasn't all that much to start with, was it?   It's kind of like the little kid who yells "The Emperor has no clothes".


One guy? And you expect to be taken seriously? Not happening when you say things like that.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> They put three knuckle draggers on the Supreme Court, and any attempt to take away the right the choose is contingent on overturn Roe v. Wade.
> 
> The Republicans have opposed EVERY attempt to get equal pay or reduce sexual harassment.  They opposed the Lily Ledbetter Act.  They opposed the violence against women act.



But it was never overturned and still isn't. Those same judges under Trump are still there today.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 23, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> But it was never overturned and still isn't. Those same judges under Trump are still there today.


No to worry, you guys are going to get your wank fantasy of outlawing abortions... 

And then you'll see some really upset women. A lot more upset than a tranny in the pool.


----------



## hadit (Mar 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No to worry, you guys are going to get your wank fantasy of outlawing abortions...
> 
> And then you'll see some really upset women. A lot more upset than a tranny in the pool.


The Supreme Court can't outlaw abortions. You're not really very good at this, are you?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No to worry, you guys are going to get your wank fantasy of outlawing abortions...
> 
> And then you'll see some really upset women. A lot more upset than a tranny in the pool.



Overturning Roe doesn't outlaw Abortions in the United States.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No to worry, you guys are going to get your wank fantasy of outlawing abortions...
> 
> And then you'll see some really upset women. A lot more upset than a tranny in the pool.



Nobody is outlawing abortion.  The reversal of Roe only removes constitutional protections which it never should have had in the first place.  You will still get your abortions in commie states.  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 23, 2022)

hadit said:


> The Supreme Court can't outlaw abortions. You're not really very good at this, are you?


Are you fucking retarded?  You know damned well that when SCOTUS overturns Roe, there are a raft of laws that will kick in that will make abortion unavailable in much of the country. 



martybegan said:


> Overturning Roe doesn't outlaw Abortions in the United States.



Now, I expect the retardation from  Hadit, because he is like a high-functioning autistic, but I kind of expect better from you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 23, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Nobody is outlawing abortion. The reversal of Roe only removes constitutional protections which it never should have had in the first place. You will still get your abortions in commie states. Nothing to worry about.



Oh, I'm not worried.  In fact, I kind of hope you guys overturn Roe.  It will turn Texas and Florida blue.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, I'm not worried.  In fact, I kind of hope you guys overturn Roe.  It will turn Texas and Florida blue.



Abortion is a divided issue.  If you don't like the laws set forth by the state legislature, you elect different state representatives.  If my state would outlaw abortion, they can still go to New Jersey, New York, DC, just a number of places where abortion is still legal.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Are you fucking retarded?  You know damned well that when SCOTUS overturns Roe, there are a raft of laws that will kick in that will make abortion unavailable in much of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Total bans will only be in the States that want them, and for those to happen many women in those States would HAVE to be in favor of them. 

I made my statement clearly, you did not. overturning Roe would not outlaw abortion, only allow the States to do what they want (within the limits, if any imposed by the SC decision overturning Roe)

Maybe "most of the country" as applied to land mass, but most of the population will be in States that are as of now supporting abortion rights to the point of idiocy.


----------



## hadit (Mar 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Are you fucking retarded?  You know damned well that when SCOTUS overturns Roe, there are a raft of laws that will kick in that will make abortion unavailable in much of the country.


And you seriously think the Court is going to overturn Roe? Of course, if they do there will be great rejoicing all over the country, but I find it unlikely because Roberts will come up with some reason to not hear the case. You seem very terrified of the possibility, however.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 24, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Abortion is a divided issue. If you don't like the laws set forth by the state legislature, you elect different state representatives. If my state would outlaw abortion, they can still go to New Jersey, New York, DC, just a number of places where abortion is still legal.



Awesome, let's do the same for Guns.  Let's let any state that wants to outlaw guns do so.   And if you still want to shoot a gun, you can go to another state.  Deal?  



martybegan said:


> Total bans will only be in the States that want them, and for those to happen many women in those States would HAVE to be in favor of them.
> 
> I made my statement clearly, you did not. overturning Roe would not outlaw abortion, only allow the States to do what they want (within the limits, if any imposed by the SC decision overturning Roe)
> 
> Maybe "most of the country" as applied to land mass, but most of the population will be in States that are as of now supporting abortion rights to the point of idiocy.



Why should your ability to control your own body depend on what state you live in? 




hadit said:


> And you seriously think the Court is going to overturn Roe? Of course, if they do there will be great rejoicing all over the country, but I find it unlikely because Roberts will come up with some reason to not hear the case. You seem very terrified of the possibility, however.



Try to keep up, they've already heard a case.  Dobbs vs. Jackson's women Center.  Even if Roberts has the good sense to realize this is a bad idea, the other five knuckledraggers won't.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Awesome, let's do the same for Guns. Let's let any state that wants to outlaw guns do so. And if you still want to shoot a gun, you can go to another state. Deal?



Arms, unlike abortion, are specifically mentioned in the Constitution.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 24, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Arms, unlike abortion, are specifically mentioned in the Constitution.



Okay.  So that means I can own a howitzer that shoots Anthrax laced shells at neighboring downs.   "Fuck you, Addison!!!"  

Right?  

Oh, wait, no, that would be too dangerous.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay.  So that means I can own a howitzer that shoots Anthrax laced shells at neighboring downs.   "Fuck you, Addison!!!"
> 
> Right?
> 
> Oh, wait, no, that would be too dangerous.



All rights have restrictions.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 24, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> All rights have restrictions.



Actually, there are no rights.  There are only privileges society agrees you should have.  

So let's go back to what the original intent of the Second was, that you can have arms in the context of being part of a well-regulated militia, not some crazy person with an AR-15 shooting up a preschool.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, there are no rights.  There are only privileges society agrees you should have.
> 
> So let's go back to what the original intent of the Second was, that you can have arms in the context of being part of a well-regulated militia, not some crazy person with an AR-15 shooting up a preschool.



No, that was not their intent.  Their intent was so people have the right to bear arms.  Government didn't supply firearms like they do today in our military. If you were called to fight, you had to bring your own guns.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Awesome, let's do the same for Guns. Let's let any state that wants to outlaw guns do so. And if you still want to shoot a gun, you can go to another state. Deal?



You can't do that when it's a constitutional right no matter what state you live in.


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, there are no rights.  There are only privileges society agrees you should have.
> 
> So let's go back to what the original intent of the Second was, that you can have arms in the context of being part of a well-regulated militia, not some crazy person with an AR-15 shooting up a preschool.


Well 1) The second amendment doesn't grant you the right to own a fire arm, in the context of well regulated militia...it give you the right to own arms for self-defense.. "_.The Second Amendment protects an individual right to possess a firearm unconnected with service in a militia, and to use that arm for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense within the home._" - SCOTUS .2) nothing gives you the right to shoot up a preschool.   Well, I suppose you would have the right to a trial, if you in fact do such a thing...and you can attempt to raise the defense, of self-defense, and you'll have the right to have a jury decide if that makes any sense. 

We do have rights....rights and privledges are two different things...a right is something that legally can't be denied....it can be taken only via due process of law....such as the right to liberty, or ownership of a firearm.....a privilege is something granted to a specific group...such as a professional licence, or drivers license and can be taken away....for example, you have the right to work....but that doesn't mean you have the right to work as a doctor, or lawyer, etc...not without special privledges granted to you via education, and licence etc.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Awesome, let's do the same for Guns.  Let's let any state that wants to outlaw guns do so.   And if you still want to shoot a gun, you can go to another state.  Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unlike abortion, RKBA is explicit in the Constitution. Try again.

Because that's how the constitution is setup. There is no right to an abortion at the federal level, just a Roe created construct, and a poorly created construct at that.


----------



## hadit (Mar 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Awesome, let's do the same for Guns.  Let's let any state that wants to outlaw guns do so.   And if you still want to shoot a gun, you can go to another state.  Deal?


Can't do that. The Constitution forbids it. Too bad. There is no amendment on abortion, nor is it codified as a right in the Constitution.


JoeB131 said:


> Try to keep up, they've already heard a case.  Dobbs vs. Jackson's women Center.  Even if Roberts has the good sense to realize this is a bad idea, the other five knuckledraggers won't.


Man, you are really terrified, aren't you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 24, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, that was not their intent. Their intent was so people have the right to bear arms. Government didn't supply firearms like they do today in our military. If you were called to fight, you had to bring your own guns.


There intent was for the LANDED GENTRY to have guns, not the unwashed rabble.  

So essentially, you are admitting the intent of the 2nd was not practical, as eventually, we had to go to a professional army where they issue the guns? 

The Second Amendment is as meaningless as the third, a situation that existed at the time, but isn't relevant now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 24, 2022)

hadit said:


> Can't do that. The Constitution forbids it. Too bad. There is no amendment on abortion, nor is it codified as a right in the Constitution.



Well-Regulated Militia.   You can totally regulate guns.  



hadit said:


> Man, you are really terrified, aren't you?



More worried about the damage it can cause.  I mean, REAL FUCKING DAMAGE, not "Boo-hoo, I didn't get a little plastic trophy because a girly-boy outran me."  

More like, maiming, death, child abuse, etc.  

If you want to see what America would look like without Roe, you only need to look at the Philippines.  500,000 abortions performed a year, (more per capita than the US) 5000 women a year maimed in botched procedures, and more than a million abandoned children on the streets.


----------



## hadit (Mar 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well-Regulated Militia.   You can totally regulate guns.


And you have even more freedom to totally regulate abortion, as it's not mentioned in the Constitution, while arms has a whole amendment to itself. That's why Roe is on thin ice. It can literally be banned if enough people want it banned. That's what you're afraid of, that you will be in the minority.


JoeB131 said:


> More worried about the damage it can cause.  I mean, REAL FUCKING DAMAGE, not "Boo-hoo, I didn't get a little plastic trophy because a girly-boy outran me."
> 
> More like, maiming, death, child abuse, etc.
> 
> If you want to see what America would look like without Roe, you only need to look at the Philippines.  500,000 abortions performed a year, (more per capita than the US) 5000 women a year maimed in botched procedures, and more than a million abandoned children on the streets.


Quit panicking, abortion won't be outlawed. There will still be plenty of chop shops in operation, and I'm sure you'll be right there to take all those underage girls to another state so they can be cut open and you can dump them on Mommy and Daddy's doorstep so they have to take care of the after effects. Because, you know, you care so much about women and stuff.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 24, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> I wonder what he/she thinks when he/she looks at that trophy?
> Is he/she proud of himself/herself?


There is no he/she he is a male, that is what he is and I know the left hates the science behind it, that doesn't change a thing, he is a male.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> There intent was for the LANDED GENTRY to have guns, not the unwashed rabble.
> 
> So essentially, you are admitting the intent of the 2nd was not practical, as eventually, we had to go to a professional army where they issue the guns?
> 
> The Second Amendment is as meaningless as the third, a situation that existed at the time, but isn't relevant now.



When enough people feel that way they can try to put in an amendment stating so.  After all, that's why our founders created the amendment process.  Of course you need a very overwhelming majority which you will never get because gun ownership and the right of self-defense is growing every year.  More gun sales, more martial arts studios opening up.  It's like there's one around every corner.  

Believe it or not, back when the Constitution was created, there were no grocery stores or cell phones.  If you were attacked by bad guys or an Indian tribe, you couldn't call the cops.  You had to fight off your enemies yourself and perhaps your sons.  When your family was hungry, you had to hunt food, not go to the convenient store.  Our founders would never dream of allowing government to forbid firearms for those reasons alone.  People had to survive and some couldn't do that without firearms.


----------



## OldFlame (Mar 24, 2022)

JLW said:


> There is some thing wrong with allowing Lea Thomas to race against women.  Basic muscle structure is not changed by sex changes. At some point maybe there should be a separate category for Trans people.


From what I’ve read he’s completely intact as a male, and supposedly still attracted to females.  He’s allowed to use the women’s locker at his home school UPenn, even though many of the female athletes have complained about it. And he supposedly walks around in there completely nude on a frequent basis. So they keep talking about him ‘transitioning’, what it that supposed to even mean, hormones and letting his hair grow?  And then when you think about doing such a thing yourself, what kind of person, who knows they have major physical advantages, even competes against women to begin with, let alone accepts a medal or trophy while even remotely thinking you’re worthy of it? Someone who does that is completely lacking in any ethics or humility, in addition to being mentally ill. In one race I read that he tied a girl for 5th place, and she was informed he would get the trophy and the spot on the podium, and she could hold the 6th place trophy. He had already been awarded the women’s championship, and he allowed himself to be placed ahead of this girl. Anyone with any honor would have insisted she get it, so apparently he’s a narcissist on top of everything else. Sounds like a great person. 🙄


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> There intent was for the LANDED GENTRY to have guns, not the unwashed rabble.
> 
> So essentially, you are admitting the intent of the 2nd was not practical, as eventually, we had to go to a professional army where they issue the guns?
> 
> The Second Amendment is as meaningless as the third, a situation that existed at the time, but isn't relevant now.


Can you show some evidence to support your argument that was their intent?

Why is the 3rd not relevent?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> And you have even more freedom to totally regulate abortion, as it's not mentioned in the Constitution, while arms has a whole amendment to itself. That's why Roe is on thin ice. It can literally be banned if enough people want it banned. That's what you're afraid of, that you will be in the minority.



Oh, I'll be the first to admit that Roe was a lot of legal jiggerypokery to get rid of unworkable laws. If you take the logic of Roe to it's logical conclusion, you could get rid of prostitution and drug laws on the same principle of "my body, my choice". 

Most people are against abortion in principle but are darned glad we have it in application.  



hadit said:


> Quit panicking, abortion won't be outlawed. There will still be plenty of chop shops in operation, and I'm sure you'll be right there to take all t....Because, you know, you care so much about women and stuff.



Reported your claim that I abuse minors. 

Again, the problem I see is that in a lot of red states, abortion WILL be outlawed, and women will be harmed trying to take abortion pills or getting back-alley procedures.  

The thing is, the Philippines already have the kinds of laws you want, and it's a hot mess.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 25, 2022)

struth said:


> Can you show some evidence to support your argument that was their intent?
> 
> Why is the 3rd not relevent?



They didn't want their slaves to own guns. 
Selling guns to Native Americans was illegal.

The founders never meant for guns to be as prolific as they are now.  This notion of gun ownership is a recent invention.  Before 1970, even the NRA supported common sense gun laws.


----------



## struth (Mar 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> They didn't want their slaves to own guns.
> Selling guns to Native Americans was illegal.
> 
> The founders never meant for guns to be as prolific as they are now.  This notion of gun ownership is a recent invention.  Before 1970, even the NRA supported common sense gun laws.


The NRA still does

Yes, you are right many people didn't want slaves etc to own guns...that speaks volumes


----------



## hadit (Mar 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, I'll be the first to admit that Roe was a lot of legal jiggerypokery to get rid of unworkable laws. If you take the logic of Roe to it's logical conclusion, you could get rid of prostitution and drug laws on the same principle of "my body, my choice".
> 
> Most people are against abortion in principle but are darned glad we have it in application.
> 
> ...


Touch sensitive there, are we? At least you admit that taking minors for abortions without their parents' knowledge and approval is abuse. There might be hope for you after all.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> Touch sensitive there, are we? At least you admit that taking minors for abortions without their parents' knowledge and approval is abuse. There might be hope for you after all.



Never said anything of the sort...  

Just because I won't do something doesn't mean that I'm fine with it being done by professionals.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 25, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> To the American left, I just want to say you are disgraceful.
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas Wins an N.C.A.A. Swimming Title​With her victory in Atlanta, Thomas, who competes for the University of Pennsylvania, became the first openly transgender woman to win an N.C.A.A. swimming championship.
> ...


/------/ Where are all the Feminists in NOW and Code Pink? Why aren't they wearing those vagina hats and protesting?  Why don't the other female competitors boycott the matches?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Never said anything of the sort...
> 
> Just because I won't do something doesn't mean that I'm fine with it being done by professionals.


/-----/ "*Now Offering Cult Deprogramming Services for Branch Trumpidians... "*
_JoeB131's Deprogramming Services in action:_


----------



## hadit (Mar 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Never said anything of the sort...
> 
> Just because I won't do something doesn't mean that I'm fine with it being done by professionals.


Yet you don't want professional cops to do things you can't do. How's that work?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 25, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /------/ Where are all the Feminists in NOW and Code Pink? Why aren't they wearing those vagina hats and protesting? Why don't the other female competitors boycott the matches?



Why should they?   

There are issues women should be worried about- their right to choose, their right to be free of sexual harassment in the workplace, getting paid equal pay for equal work.  

Not winning a little plastic trophy just isn't that high on the agenda. 



hadit said:


> Yet you don't want professional cops to do things you can't do. How's that work?


I am all for cops doing their jobs. 

Their jobs do not involve violating the civil rights of black people.


----------



## hadit (Mar 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Why should they?
> 
> There are issues women should be worried about- their right to choose, their right to be free of sexual harassment in the workplace, getting paid equal pay for equal work.
> 
> ...


But they're professionals, which is the standard, isn't it? And, to put it in terms you might understand, their jobs don't involve operating on minor girls without their parent's knowledge and permission. After all, who's then responsible for the aftermath? I don't see a bunch of strangers lining up to take care of little Suzy when she's bleeding and can't go to class for a few days or severely depressed after realizing she killed her baby. Naw, that's all dumped on Mom and Dad, who had no idea it was coming.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> But they're professionals, which is the standard, isn't it? And, to put it in terms you might understand, their jobs don't involve operating on minor girls without their parent's knowledge and permission. After all, who's then responsible for the aftermath? I don't see a bunch of strangers lining up to take care of little Suzy when she's bleeding and can't go to class for a few days or severely depressed after realizing she killed her baby. Naw, that's all dumped on Mom and Dad, who had no idea it was coming.



You do realize that abortion is an incredibly safe procedure these days.  Safer than actually having a baby (although that is also pretty safe now.) 

As long as we are painting lurid scenarios, what about the redneck who knocks up his own daughter? You think he should have a say if whether she keeps an unwanted pregnancy?  

Again, when you twits on the rights stop trying to cut welfare to give tax cuts to rich people, you can get back to me about the "babies" you don't care about five seconds after their umbilical chords are cut.


----------



## hadit (Mar 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You do realize that abortion is an incredibly safe procedure these days.  Safer than actually having a baby (although that is also pretty safe now.)
> 
> As long as we are painting lurid scenarios, what about the redneck who knocks up his own daughter? You think he should have a say if whether she keeps an unwanted pregnancy?
> 
> Again, when you twits on the rights stop trying to cut welfare to give tax cuts to rich people, you can get back to me about the "babies" you don't care about five seconds after their umbilical chords are cut.


1. You don't care about redneck girls, so why do you bring them up? You hold them in contempt.
2. While the medical portion of carving up a minor girl has become a lot safer, very little has been done to help the girls deal with the emotional and mental impact of what they've done, and I don't see you being willing to lift a finger. Maybe that's because you just don't like girls and women all that much unless they toe your political line. Again, all that's just dumped on Mom and Dad who don't know what's been done to their daughter to cause her to act that way.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> 1. You don't care about redneck girls, so why do you bring them up? You hold them in contempt.


Just because I hold people in contempt doesn't mean I want to see them mistreated.  



hadit said:


> 2. While the medical portion of carving up a minor girl has become a lot safer, very little has been done to help the girls deal with the emotional and mental impact of what they've done, and I don't see you being willing to lift a finger. Maybe that's because you just don't like girls and women all that much unless they toe your political line. Again, all that's just dumped on Mom and Dad who don't know what's been done to their daughter to cause her to act that way.


Again, repeating propaganda about women "regretting" their abortions has very little credibility with me. 









						Five Years After Abortion, Nearly All Women Say It Was the Right Decision, Study Finds
					

Five years after having an abortion, over 95 percent of the women in a landmark UCSF study said it was the right decision for them.




					www.ucsf.edu
				




Five years after having an abortion, *over 95 percent of the women in a landmark UC San Francisco study said it was the right decision for them.*

The findings, published Sunday, Jan. 12, 2020, in _Social Science & Medicine_, come as many states are requiring waiting periods and counseling for women seeking abortions, based on the assumption that they may regret having them.

But the researchers at UCSF’s Advancing New Standards in Reproductive Health (ANSIRH) found no evidence that women began to regret their decisions as years passed. _*On the contrary, the women reported that both their positive and negative feelings about the abortion diminished over time. At five years, the overwhelming majority (84 percent) had either positive feelings, or none at all*_. 

_*


*_


----------



## hadit (Mar 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Just because I hold people in contempt doesn't mean I want to see them mistreated.


Then you shouldn't want the minor girls operated on without their parents' knowledge and consent.


JoeB131 said:


> Again, repeating propaganda about women "regretting" their abortions has very little credibility with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't find your source to be unbiased, and your "study" doesn't deal with the short to mid-term results of abortion on minor girls and what their parents have to deal with. So keep trying.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> Then you shouldn't want the minor girls operated on without their parents' knowledge and consent.


Except there's no evidence that getting an abortion is a bad thing. 



hadit said:


> I don't find your source to be unbiased, and your "study" doesn't deal with the short to mid-term results of abortion on minor girls and what their parents have to deal with. So keep trying.



Again, the only women who regret their abortions are the sad-sacks who hang out with Christian nutters

Here's the thing.  What's the alternative to getting a simple outpatient medical procedure? 

The worst thing that can happen to a teen girl is to get pregnant. Forget college, forget a career, forget financial independence.  Teen pregnancy is a road to ruin. 

Now, the IDEAL thing is to avoid teen pregnancy by encouraging sex education and contraception.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## hadit (Mar 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except there's no evidence that getting an abortion is a bad thing.


And there you go, claiming you know how a teenaged girl feels and thinks after being taken from her parents' protection and having a stranger perform surgery on her, then dump her back on her parents' doorstep. How 1950's of you.


JoeB131 said:


> Again, the only women who regret their abortions are the sad-sacks who hang out with Christian nutters
> 
> Here's the thing.  What's the alternative to getting a simple outpatient medical procedure?
> 
> ...


You keep wandering off into talking about adult women, as if that matters to this. We're talking about performing surgery on a minor girl without her parents' knowledge or consent, something you seem to be unable to remember.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 26, 2022)

hadit said:


> And there you go, claiming you know how a teenaged girl feels and thinks after being taken from her parents' protection and having a stranger perform surgery on her, then dump her back on her parents' doorstep. How 1950's of you.



Naw, man, in the 1950's, that girl would have gotten an abortion from a back-alley provider.   Instead, she gets one from a professional, which is much better. 



hadit said:


> You keep wandering off into talking about adult women, as if that matters to this. We're talking about performing surgery on a minor girl without her parents' knowledge or consent, something you seem to be unable to remember.



if she was adult enough to have sex, she's adult enough to get an abortion.  Mind your own fucking business.


----------



## hadit (Mar 26, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, man, in the 1950's, that girl would have gotten an abortion from a back-alley provider.   Instead, she gets one from a professional, which is much better.


If her parents are involved and prepared to help her through the aftermath. If they're not, we have a situation where a stranger cut open their daughter and dumped her back on their doorstep without so much as a "screw you" to the parents.


JoeB131 said:


> if she was adult enough to have sex, she's adult enough to get an abortion.  Mind your own fucking business.


Remember, we're talking about ON HER OWN, without her parents' knowledge or permission. Let's posit a 14-year-old girl, old enough to be fertile and to be a target for horny boys, yet still living at home. The following is without her parents' knowledge or permission. In the context of her being adult enough to make permanent, life altering decisions that affect her and her family, how does it play out in the real world?

If she was adult enough to have sex, she was adult enough to get a tattoo. Oops, not really. If she was adult enough to have sex, she was adult enough to buy alcohol and drink herself into oblivion. Oops, not really. If she was adult enough to have sex, she was adult enough to enlist in the armed forces and get shot it. Oops, not really. If she was adult enough to have sex, she was old enough to get married to a wealthy 45-year-old man. Oops, not really. If she was adult enough to have sex, she was adult enough to purchase or rent a home and work a job to pay for it. Oops, not really.

See how that works? You want a 14-year-old girl to have the emotional and mental maturity to make permanent, life-altering decisions about herself without any input from her parents, but don't blink an eye when society says, "Nah, she's not old enough to make these decisions on her own" about a whole myriad of things. You care only as far as making sure she gets rid of the baby, then just dump her back on Mom and Dad because they have to take care of her.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 26, 2022)

Here's Norm Hiccup's story..............................brings a tear to your eye.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 27, 2022)

hadit said:


> If her parents are involved and prepared to help her through the aftermath. If they're not, we have a situation where a stranger cut open their daughter and dumped her back on their doorstep without so much as a "screw you" to the parents.



Cut open their daughter?  You really don't know how abortions are performed, do you?




hadit said:


> Remember, we're talking about ON HER OWN, without her parents' knowledge or permission. Let's posit a 14-year-old girl, old enough to be fertile and to be a target for horny boys, yet still living at home. The following is without her parents' knowledge or permission. In the context of her being adult enough to make permanent, life altering decisions that affect her and her family, how does it play out in the real world?



Works on the assumption an abortion is a life-altering decision.  You know, as opposed to just a form of contraception.  

And you don't think that there are teens getting tats and body piercings in places their parents can't see them?


----------



## hadit (Mar 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Works on the assumption an abortion is a life-altering decision.  You know, as opposed to just a form of contraception.


It is. The fact that you think it's just a form of contraception tells me again that you don't like women very much and have no clue what they go through when someone takes a baby out of them and kills him/her.


JoeB131 said:


> And you don't think that there are teens getting tats and body piercings in places their parents can't see them?


Irrelevant. Do you not think there are teens murdering people? Both are against the law, both are done. Again, irrelevant.


----------



## Meister (Mar 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except there's no evidence that getting an abortion is a bad thing.


I wonder if the unborn child would agree with you if it could?


----------



## hadit (Mar 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> I wonder if the unborn child would agree with you if it could?


They seem to operate under "out of sight, out of mind". No wonder they don't want mothers to see ultrasounds of their baby before he/she is killed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 27, 2022)

hadit said:


> It is. The fact that you think it's just a form of contraception tells me again that you don't like women very much and have no clue what they go through when someone takes a baby out of them and kills him/her.



Actually, I'm not the one who thinks of it as contraception.  That would be the women getting the abortions.   Sadly, as a man, my options for contraception are limited to just rubbers.    I'm sure your greatest form of contraception is your personality.  



hadit said:


> Irrelevant. Do you not think there are teens murdering people? Both are against the law, both are done. Again, irrelevant.



Um, I think you are losing the plot.   Teens do all sorts of things behind their parents backs.  That's kind of the fun of being a teenager.  It amazes me how many wingnuts forget what they were like as teens. 



Meister said:


> I wonder if the unborn child would agree with you if it could?



That's the point, it can't agree or disagree, because it's not a person.  



hadit said:


> They seem to operate under "out of sight, out of mind". No wonder they don't want mothers to see ultrasounds of their baby before he/she is killed.



more like, you really can't see anything on an ultrasound at 8 weeks, and the "Wand of Shame" is kind of intrusive.


----------



## hadit (Mar 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, I'm not the one who thinks of it as contraception.  That would be the women getting the abortions.   Sadly, as a man, my options for contraception are limited to just rubbers.    I'm sure your greatest form of contraception is your personality.


Awww, you're so precious, trying to insult me. I guess you forget who you're dealing with. How lame. Actually, my greatest form of contraception was the vasectomy I got when my wife and I decided we didn't want any more children. One of the best things I did for my sex life.


JoeB131 said:


> Um, I think you are losing the plot.   Teens do all sorts of things behind their parents backs.  That's kind of the fun of being a teenager.  It amazes me how many wingnuts forget what they were like as teens.


Which is why we don't want society helping teens do stupid stuff without their parents' knowledge.


JoeB131 said:


> That's the point, it can't agree or disagree, because it's not a person.


Out of sight, out of mind. No one gets hurt if you can't hear them scream, right?


JoeB131 said:


> more like, you really can't see anything on an ultrasound at 8 weeks, and the "Wand of Shame" is kind of intrusive.


Have you ever seen an ultrasound in real life? My money is on "emphatically no".


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 28, 2022)

hadit said:


> Which is why we don't want society helping teens do stupid stuff without their parents' knowledge.



We also don't want parents abusing their teens for making  mistakes.  I trust the girl to work it out with their parents, not the state.  



hadit said:


> Out of sight, out of mind. No one gets hurt if you can't hear them scream, right?



Again, I got the full fetus porn in 12 years of Catholic School, thanks.  Where they dug into medical waste containers and tried to claim third trimester miscarriages and claim they were first trimester abortions.  



hadit said:


> Have you ever seen an ultrasound in real life? My money is on "emphatically no".


Sure I have.  They don't do them at 8 weeks when most women have abortions.   Because at 8 weeks, they don't look like anything.


----------



## hadit (Mar 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> We also don't want parents abusing their teens for making  mistakes.  I trust the girl to work it out with their parents, not the state.


No, you do not, or you would not support strangers taking a minor child for a surgical procedure without the knowledge or consent of her parents.


JoeB131 said:


> Again, I got the full fetus porn in 12 years of Catholic School, thanks.  Where they dug into medical waste containers and tried to claim third trimester miscarriages and claim they were first trimester abortions.


Which has nothing to do with your mentality regarding the destruction of human life. If you can't see how the baby reacts you can feel okay about destroying that life.


JoeB131 said:


> Sure I have.  They don't do them at 8 weeks when most women have abortions.   Because at 8 weeks, they don't look like anything.


So there should be no problem showing the mother what she's getting ready to destroy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 29, 2022)

hadit said:


> No, you do not, or you would not support strangers


I doubt anyone is going off with a "Stranger".   



hadit said:


> Which has nothing to do with your mentality regarding the destruction of human life.


Fetuses aren't people.  



hadit said:


> So there should be no problem showing the mother what she's getting ready to destroy.



No, you shouldn't force ANYONE to undergo a medical procedure they don't want to. This was the whole argument your side made against vaccine mandates.


----------



## hadit (Mar 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I doubt anyone is going off with a "Stranger".


They are to the family.


JoeB131 said:


> Fetuses aren't people.


Legal, not biological, definition. We have all heard of the lawyer fairy who sprinkles his magic dust on a new-born and turns him from a turnip to a human being.


JoeB131 said:


> No, you shouldn't force ANYONE to undergo a medical procedure they don't want to. This was the whole argument your side made against vaccine mandates.


An abortion that penetrates the body and removes a baby from it isn't a surgical procedure but an ultrasound that doesn't penetrate the body and does no harm is a medical procedure that must not be mandated? You don't think they're going to do one anyway, so they know where the baby is to avoid blindly fumbling around in the uterus hoping to find and kill him/her?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> They are to the family.


But to the girl, they are a friend, teacher or advisor they trust more than their crazy religious parents.  That's the point.  There isn't an "abortion-mobile" driving around snatching women off the streets and giving them abortions.  



hadit said:


> Legal, not biological, definition. We have all heard of the lawyer fairy who sprinkles his magic dust on a new-born and turns him from a turnip to a human being.



The legal definition is the one that counts, buddy.   The government doesn't count fetuses as people.  If your baby isn't born before Dec. 31st, you can't claim it on taxes. (My idiot brother was happy when his second daughter was born on Dec. 19th.)  If you are still in Fetus Form after April 1st on a census year, you don't get counted in the Census.  That's how it works.  Fetuses aren't people under the law.  

As far as biologically, most abortions are performed before the fetus is viable. FEW abortions are performed after week 20, and those are performed for darned good medical reasons. 



hadit said:


> An abortion that penetrates the body and removes a baby from it isn't a surgical procedure but an ultrasound that doesn't penetrate the body and does no harm is a medical procedure that must not be mandated? You don't think they're going to do one anyway, so they know where the baby is to avoid blindly fumbling around in the uterus hoping to find and kill him/her?



The thing is, the abortion is wanted, the ultrasound (which requires a wand to be stuck up their hoo-ha to get a picture of a globby fetus).  

Abortion is usually a pretty simple procedure...  Just suck little globby into the sink, and everyone is good with it.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> But to the girl, they are a friend, teacher or advisor they trust more than their crazy religious parents.  That's the point.  There isn't an "abortion-mobile" driving around snatching women off the streets and giving them abortions.


The point is that no one has the moral authority to push girls into these things without their parents' knowledge and permission. And I notice that none of your persuasion are stepping up to take care of the girl after it. Y'all just dump her back on Mom and Dad for them to deal with. Remember your nonsense about not caring about babies after they're born? You, who doesn't like women very much, don't care about women or girls after they've served their purpose to keep abortion alive.


JoeB131 said:


> The legal definition is the one that counts, buddy.   The government doesn't count fetuses as people.  If your baby isn't born before Dec. 31st, you can't claim it on taxes. (My idiot brother was happy when his second daughter was born on Dec. 19th.)  If you are still in Fetus Form after April 1st on a census year, you don't get counted in the Census.  That's how it works.  Fetuses aren't people under the law.


Yeah, yeah, we've had the law declare certain people as being less "people" than others in the past. We grew out of it, even fought a war over it.


JoeB131 said:


> As far as biologically, most abortions are performed before the fetus is viable. FEW abortions are performed after week 20, and those are performed for darned good medical reasons.


The viability argument is moot, since many an adult is non-viable off a machine, yet we are forbidden to cut them up with a saw.


JoeB131 said:


> The thing is, the abortion is wanted, the ultrasound (which requires a wand to be stuck up their hoo-ha to get a picture of a globby fetus).
> 
> Abortion is usually a pretty simple procedure...  Just suck little globby into the sink, and everyone is good with it.


You seem to think if YOU are okay with it, everyone ELSE is okay with it. That is not a true statement.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 31, 2022)

hadit said:


> The point is that no one has the moral authority to push girls into these things without their parents' knowledge and permission.


Except no one does that.  There isn't an abortion-mobile driving around.  



hadit said:


> Yeah, yeah, we've had the law declare certain people as being less "people" than others in the past. We grew out of it, even fought a war over it.



When were fetuses EVER recogonized as people in the whole of human history?  



hadit said:


> The viability argument is moot, since many an adult is non-viable off a machine, yet we are forbidden to cut them up with a saw.



No, but this funny thing happens. OTHER people can make the decision to turn the machine off, and often do.  You are just the king of bad analogies, aintcha? 



hadit said:


> You seem to think if YOU are okay with it, everyone ELSE is okay with it. That is not a true statement.



I could honestly care less what the bible thumping morons aren't okay with.  If they don't like abortion, DON'T HAVE ONE.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 4, 2022)

Former college swimmer: Biden admin's proposal on trans athletes 'demoralizing and insulting'​





__





						Former college swimmer: Biden admin's proposal on trans athletes 'demoralizing and insulting'
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 10, 2022)

Former Olympians, Swimmers Send Letter of Concern to NCAA after Lia Thomas Championship Sweep​





__





						Former Olympians, Swimmers Send Letter of Concern to NCAA after Lia Thomas Championship Sweep
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## protectionist (Apr 24, 2022)

HE didn't win anything.  He stole it.


----------



## Batcat (Apr 24, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> To the American left, I just want to say you are disgraceful.
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas Wins an N.C.A.A. Swimming Title​With her victory in Atlanta, Thomas, who competes for the University of Pennsylvania, became the first openly transgender woman to win an N.C.A.A. swimming championship.
> ...


One thing that might help is when you vote in the midterm elections vote against any and all Democrats at all levels of government. Do this even if you have to hold your nose. 

Perhaps if enough voters do this we can restore sanity to the Democratic Party. No more grooming very young children in kindergarten or the first few grades and no more completions where trans women complete equally with real females. Maybe even no more skyrocketing inflation caused by foolish Democrat Party politicians.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 24, 2022)

Batcat said:


> One thing that might help is when you vote in the midterm elections vote against any and all Democrats at all levels of government. Do this even if you have to hold your nose.
> 
> Perhaps if enough voters do this we can restore sanity to the Democratic Party. No more grooming very young children in kindergarten or the first few grades and no more completions where trans women complete equally with real females. Maybe even no more skyrocketing inflation caused by foolish Democrat Party politicians.



I think the Democrat party is too long gone for that.  AOC and the idiot three are running the show in the background now, and they are all Socialists or Communists.  

Voters on the left want them to keep going even further left, even with the devastation they've done to this country so far.  With the aid and brainwashing of the MSM, they actually believe that all the problems going on today have nothing to do with Dementia or his party.  It's Trump, or Putin, or China, but not Dementia's fault in the least.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I think the Democrat party is too long gone for that. AOC and the idiot three are running the show in the background now, and they are all Socialists or Communists.
> 
> Voters on the left want them to keep going even further left, even with the devastation they've done to this country so far. With the aid and brainwashing of the MSM, they actually believe that all the problems going on today have nothing to do with Dementia or his party. It's Trump, or Putin, or China, but not Dementia's fault in the least.



It's not Biden's fault you are a failure of a man and collect welfare, Ray.


----------



## Batcat (Apr 24, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I think the Democrat party is too long gone for that.  AOC and the idiot three are running the show in the background now, and they are all Socialists or Communists.
> 
> Voters on the left want them to keep going even further left, even with the devastation they've done to this country so far.  With the aid and brainwashing of the MSM, they actually believe that all the problems going on today have nothing to do with Dementia or his party.  It's Trump, or Putin, or China, but not Dementia's fault in the least.


Our public educational system sucks in many cities. Many highschool grads can’t read or do basic math above elementary level. 

I have often wondered if the Dems are trying to dumb down the voters knowing that smart voters don’t vote for Marxist socialists who are weak on crime and want open borders.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Our public educational system sucks in many cities. Many highschool grads can’t read or do basic math above elementary level.
> 
> I have often wondered if the Dems are trying to dumb down the voters knowing that smart voters don’t vote for Marxist socialists who are weak on crime and want open borders.



Really, I see just as many dumb white conservatives from the rural areas... if the illiteracy rate on USMB is any example. 

We aren't weak on crime, we have the most brutal penal system in the industrialized world.


----------



## Orangecat (Apr 24, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The dude Lia Thomas wins women's NCAA swimming title​


Men are generally stronger than women, so this is no surprise. That's why they usually compete in separate leagues.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 24, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Our public educational system sucks in many cities. Many highschool grads can’t read or do basic math above elementary level.
> 
> I have often wondered if the Dems are trying to dumb down the voters knowing that smart voters don’t vote for Marxist socialists who are weak on crime and want open borders.



What they need is a dependent class of people.  They've been successful with the blacks, but as they become more educated and knowledgeable of history, they are leaving the Democrat party and need to be replaced.  That's why they are opening up the floodgates at our southern border.  The Democrats are thinking down the road.  It's why Dementia is stopping Title 42 at the end of next month.


----------



## hadit (Apr 24, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> What they need is a dependent class of people.  They've been successful with the blacks, but as they become more educated and knowledgeable of history, they are leaving the Democrat party and need to be replaced.  That's why they are opening up the floodgates at our southern border.  The Democrats are thinking down the road.  It's why Dementia is stopping Title 42 at the end of next month.


They're making a huge mistake with Hispanics, though, thinking they can safely get between parents and their children.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2022)

hadit said:


> They're making a huge mistake with Hispanics, though, thinking they can safely get between parents and their children.



Again, you guys will read a lot into a record low midterm turnout and think it's validation of your crazy... 

And you'll double down on the crazy.  Just like you did in 2010 and 1994.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 24, 2022)

hadit said:


> They're making a huge mistake with Hispanics, though, thinking they can safely get between parents and their children.



I never actually checked it out myself, but it's my understanding from evil right-wing news that they are losing the Hispanic vote big time.  They are not happy about this illegal immigration crap.  It makes sense too.  If I were at Cedar Point waiting to get on the newest roller coaster, have been in line for hours, and I see a neighbor of mine cut in front of the line, I don't care if he's from my neighborhood or not.  I want him pulled out and forced to go to the back.  

Plenty of Hispanics did things the right and legal way.  They paid the costs, the lawyers fees, waited for years and sometimes over a decade to get into this country, and now this dementia patient is just letting them cross over with immunity by the millions?  I don't blame them for being pissed.


----------



## hadit (Apr 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, you guys will read a lot into a record low midterm turnout and think it's validation of your crazy...
> 
> And you'll double down on the crazy.  Just like you did in 2010 and 1994.


It'll be worth it to watch the liberal heads explode and all the screaming at the sky when Quid Pro is reduced to wondering aimlessly through the White House, looking for his pudding.


----------



## Batcat (Apr 24, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> What they need is a dependent class of people.  They've been successful with the blacks, but as they become more educated and knowledgeable of history, they are leaving the Democrat party and need to be replaced.  That's why they are opening up the floodgates at our southern border.  The Democrats are thinking down the road.  It's why Dementia is stopping Title 42 at the end of next month.



First we need to totally overhaul our outdated immigration laws. 

Second we need to strictly enforce laws where you have to be a citizen to get a job in our nation. 

The best way to enforce these laws is to imprison the CEOs of large corporations who knowingly hire illegal aliens or the bosses of smaller companies that also do. 





__





						Hiring Undocumented/Illegal Workers: What You Need to Know
					

Employers are required to verify that their employees are authorized to work in the U.S. Hiring unauthorized workers can lead to serious legal issues.




					www.lawfirms.com
				








__





						How to Find Out if Someone Is a Legal Immigrant: 14 Steps
					

If you are a small business owner, it is your responsibility to ensure that everyone you hire is in the country legally and eligible to work. U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) makes this easy for you through the E-Verify...



					www.wikihow.com
				




If the illegals can’t get jobs fewer will come here and many will leave on their own.


----------



## Batcat (Apr 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really, I see just as many dumb white conservatives from the rural areas... if the illiteracy rate on USMB is any example.
> 
> We aren't weak on crime, we have the most brutal penal system in the industrialized world.


I graduated in 1964 from a suburban high school in Ohio near a city of 20,000. 

I could read, write and do mathematics including algebra, plane geometry and trigonometry. I also had a good basic understanding of American History, World History, Ohio History and Civics. I knew how to speak and read French. 

 I don’t remember one of the children I started first grade with dropping out of school or failing. None of my female classmates got pregnant. 

How times have changed.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 24, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I graduated in 1964 from a suburban high school in Ohio near a city of 20,000.
> 
> I could read, write and do mathematics including algebra, plane geometry and trigonometry. I also had a good basic understanding of American History, World History, Ohio History and Civics. I knew how to speak and read French.
> 
> ...



You mean they never taught you CRT or gender selection?  What a bigoted school.


----------



## Batcat (Apr 24, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> You mean they never taught you CRT or gender selection?  What a bigoted school.


We had two black students in the High School. 

One was the football team’s  QB and his sister was a cheerleader. 

Both were quite popular.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> It'll be worth it to watch the liberal heads explode and all the screaming at the sky when Quid Pro is reduced to wondering aimlessly through the White House, looking for his pudding.



And this is the problem.... your side has become about "owning" the libs and not helping the country.  Trump left the country in absolute fucking ruins, but you "owned" the libs... 





Batcat said:


> I graduated in 1964 from a suburban high school in Ohio near a city of 20,000.
> 
> I could read, write and do mathematics including algebra, plane geometry and trigonometry. I also had a good basic understanding of American History, World History, Ohio History and Civics. I knew how to speak and read French.
> 
> I don’t remember one of the children I started first grade with dropping out of school or failing. None of my female classmates got pregnant.



And Barney only kept one bullet in his gun... whatever.


----------



## hadit (Apr 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And this is the problem.... your side has become about "owning" the libs and not helping the country.  Trump left the country in absolute fucking ruins, but you "owned" the libs...


No, the problem is that all of your "solutions" only make things worse and don't help anyone except the politicians that know you'll vote for them after every punishment they send your way. We have to get past the screaming at the sky in order to help the liberals understand that they are responsible for their own situations, not everyone else.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> No, the problem is that all of your "solutions" only make things worse and don't help anyone except the politicians that know you'll vote for them after every punishment they send your way. We have to get past the screaming at the sky in order to help the liberals understand that they are responsible for their own situations, not everyone else.



Oh, bullshit.  

The last three Republicans left the country in recession.   The last two Democrats turned things around. 

Now, here's the thing... During the Clinton years, I was one of you assholes who thought lying about a blow job was the worst thing ever.   Forget the fact that during the Clinton years, my salary doubled and I went from a job that was menial (best I could get under Bush-42 after leaving the army, even being a vet and college educated).  Nope, I bought into this "moral" shit you guys sling like so much shit.  

And then Dubya fucked it all up.  That's why I stopped voting for them after 2008.  I looked at my underwater mortgage, my busted 401K, and wondered why the hell we keep letting them in.  Because they kept playing on our cultural fears... 

So Obama got in, and I had reservations about him.. but damn, talk about results.  We went from 10% unemployment to 4% unemployment, a rising stock market, etc.   You were probably too busy screaming "OH MY GOD, THERE'S A NEGRO IN THE WHITE HOUSE!"  

Well, you guys cheated again, got Trump in, and YUP, he fucked it up.  And now you whine Biden hasn't fixed the shit Trump fucked up fast enough. 

And when that fails, you'll whine about the abortions, the gays, the trannies, some illegal taking a job you don't want, or some other bullshit.


----------



## hadit (Apr 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, bullshit.
> 
> The last three Republicans left the country in recession.   The last two Democrats turned things around.
> 
> ...


Aw, look at you, pulling out that dog-eared, limp excuse for an insult racist card. Do you even know you're doing it anymore?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> Aw, look at you, pulling out that dog-eared, limp excuse for an insult racist card. Do you even know you're doing it anymore?



I never met an Obama hater who wasn't a racist...    And I'm not now. 

After four years of Trump's disgrace, we should all be grateful for what we had.


----------



## BackAgain (Apr 25, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> To the American left, I just want to say you are disgraceful.
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas Wins an N.C.A.A. Swimming Title​With her victory in Atlanta, Thomas, who competes for the University of Pennsylvania, became the first openly transgender woman to win an N.C.A.A. swimming championship.
> ...


She wasn’t this happy since she was a a little boy.


----------



## hadit (Apr 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I never met an Obama hater who wasn't a racist...    And I'm not now.
> 
> After four years of Trump's disgrace, we should all be grateful for what we had.


You need to meet some real people for a change then, because you have a really bad case of projection going on. There were plenty of reasons to not want him in office that had nothing to do with either hate or the fact that he was half-white.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2022)

hadit said:


> You need to meet some real people for a change then, because you have a really bad case of projection going on. There were plenty of reasons to not want him in office that had nothing to do with either hate or the fact that he was half-white.



See, you kind of prove my point.  It just boils your blood that he was the result of a black man having sex with a white woman.  Otherwise you wouldn't have brought it up. 

He's been out for six years now, and you guys are STILL angry.


----------



## hadit (Apr 26, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> See, you kind of prove my point.  It just boils your blood that he was the result of a black man having sex with a white woman.  Otherwise you wouldn't have brought it up.
> 
> He's been out for six years now, and you guys are STILL angry.


No, you brought up your faux accusations of racism, I'm merely pointing out how feeble and stupid they are. Let's face reality, when that's all you have left, you have nothing, especially when you're talking to me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2022)

hadit said:


> No, you brought up your faux accusations of racism, I'm merely pointing out how feeble and stupid they are. Let's face reality, when that's all you have left, you have nothing, especially when you're talking to me.


You're a legend in your own mind. 

Meanwhile, anyone who sees someone scream about Obama being "half -white", and you've pretty much outed yourself.


----------



## hadit (Apr 26, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You're a legend in your own mind.
> 
> Meanwhile, anyone who sees someone scream about Obama being "half -white", and you've pretty much outed yourself.


I knew that would trigger you. It's accurate, isn't it? He had a white mother and a black father. Heck, my grandsons are half-white because my son married a black woman. What's your problem with accurately identifying Obama? Is it that you have to maintain a feelz about having a black president and can't admit that Obama's mother was white? Or maybe you want to forget how he referred to his grandmother?

Meanwhile, you're still waving that flabby nonsense about racism around like it's significant. Here's a hint, it's not. And I'll just let you in on a little secret. It will be fun watching you flail around trying to make a case that I'm a racist, lots of fun. I know you won't disappoint me because you can't help yourself.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 26, 2022)

hadit said:


> I knew that would trigger you. It's accurate, isn't it? He had a white mother and a black father.



Why is that an important point to you?  

That's the real question.  

Trump supporters are racists...  That's why they picked him over the other 10 bags of bad ideas that made up the 2016 field.   Any of those guys would have been a more effective president.   But Trump was open in his racism, and you love him for it.


----------



## hadit (Apr 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Why is that an important point to you?
> 
> That's the real question.
> 
> Trump supporters are racists...  That's why they picked him over the other 10 bags of bad ideas that made up the 2016 field.   Any of those guys would have been a more effective president.   But Trump was open in his racism, and you love him for it.


So, it has to be true because feelz and reasons and stuff. Come on, I thought you were actually going to try. Is it that you can't find the evidence you were just sure had to be there?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 27, 2022)

hadit said:


> So, it has to be true because feelz and reasons and stuff. Come on, I thought you were actually going to try. Is it that you can't find the evidence you were just sure had to be there?



Any five minute discussion with Trump supporters shows the truth...  

That you are steamed that Obama came about by a black man doing a white woman says a lot about you.


----------



## hadit (Apr 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Any five minute discussion with Trump supporters shows the truth...
> 
> That you are steamed that Obama came about by a black man doing a white woman says a lot about you.


That you THINK I am "steamed that Obama came about by a black man doing a white woman" says a lot about you, namely that you really suck at mind reading and rely on simplistic labels that require no critical thinking. Your level of thinking apparently is, "Obama be black, Obama be democrat. Obama be perfect. You oppose him, you be racisss". Prove me wrong.

See, I knew that calling Obama half white would trigger you in the worst way, and it did, because you go by feelz and not facts. But keep dancing and trying to prove me a racist. So far, you have nothing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 28, 2022)

hadit said:


> That you THINK I am "steamed that Obama came about by a black man doing a white woman" says a lot about you, namely that you really suck at mind reading and rely on simplistic labels that require no critical thinking. Your level of thinking apparently is, "Obama be black, Obama be democrat. Obama be perfect. You oppose him, you be racisss". Prove me wrong.



You work on the assumption I think you have a mind to read...   repeating Hate Radio talking points is not a critical thinking process.


----------



## hadit (Apr 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You work on the assumption I think you have a mind to read...   repeating Hate Radio talking points is not a critical thinking process.


You've given up trying to pretend I'm a racist? See, I knew you wouldn't find any evidence because it's just not there. Now you can go back to pretending you have a point.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 28, 2022)

hadit said:


> You've given up trying to pretend I'm a racist?



No, I already know you are a racist.


----------



## hadit (Apr 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, I already know you are a racist.


Based on nothing more than your own feelz and it's just true because you say so and stuff. Do you have any idea how pathetic that is? I mean, 10-year-old kids understand reality better than that.


----------

